# MEXICO CITY | Projects & Construction



## BrickellResidence

MEXICO CITY PROYECTS 2010!
200+ meters
Corporativo Santander
Renders not available yet
BBVA HEADQUARTER

Puerta Reforma

Polarea Polanco

Torre Reforma

City Santa Fe phase III

150+meters
Torre Cuajimalpa

Residencial Bosques

Punta Reforma

Torres del parque cumbres

Reforma 50

Plaza Toreo

Reforma 432

Torre Cine latino

Residencial Vidalta 

100+meters
Highpark residences

Carso City


Residencial mediteranea

NAME UNKNOWN YET

Cumbres Santa Fe

Torre Espacio

Reforma 27

Reforma 423

Corporativo Mosqueta

Torre Magenta

Infiniti Santa Fe

Parques Polanco

City Santa Fe phase I&II

Corporativo BBVA

Capital Reforma

Reforma 412

Torres Antara Polanco

Corporativo Insurgentes

New York Life Tower

Ventana Polanco

100 less meters
Torres Insurgentes

Residencial WTC

Hares Polanco


Complejo Samara Santa Fe

Theres a hundred more proyect if missing post it plz! Thank you!


----------



## Ni3lS

It's pro*j*ects. We speak English


----------



## DeNeza401

Nice sleek designs....love them.


----------



## MexCorp

excellent compilation...many stunning projects for Mexico City. Corporativo Insurgentes and New York Life tower are new for me, didn't know about them, I like them a lot.

I haven't heard any more news about "Plaza Toreo", I'm not sure if it is still alive...


----------



## Phobos

It was about time to have a section for Mexico City here! 
Most of the projects shown here are top quality.
Any other info about Torre Cine Latino?I like it a lot.


----------



## BrickellResidence

MexCorp.teen said:


> excellent compilation...many stunning projects for Mexico City. Corporativo Insurgentes and New York Life tower are new for me, didn't know about them, I like them a lot.
> 
> I haven't heard any more news about "Plaza Toreo", I'm not sure if it is still alive...


plaza toreo is still on the way just a couple of demolition going in its site....


----------



## BrickellResidence

Phobos said:


> It was about time to have a section for Mexico City here!
> Most of the projects shown here are top quality.
> Any other info about Torre Cine Latino?I like it a lot.


well torre cine latino had so much going on in its site but unfortunately the owner died in a helicopter crash... we are not sure if its going to be cancelled or new investors going to save cine latino tower i hope so....


----------



## MexCorp

brickellresidence said:


> plaza toreo is still on the way just a couple of demolition going in its site....


good news.


----------



## Don Omar

Ni3lS said:


> It's pro*j*ects. We speak English


jajajaja creo que el nombre Proyecto era mejor. Nosotros somos la mezcla.

This is a good thread though and it is great to see Mexico City living up to its potential. However it would be helpful to have more information about each project (o proyecto). At the very least in addition to the project name, the date when it was proposed.


----------



## isakres

Nice to see such projects in Mexcity for 2010!

Cheers Brickell


----------



## Fern~Fern*

brickellresidence said:


> MEXICO CITY PROYECTS 2010!
> 200+ meters
> Corporativo Santander
> Renders not available yet
> BBVA HEADQUARTER
> 
> Puerta Reforma
> 
> Polarea Polanco
> 
> Torre Reforma
> 
> City Santa Fe phase III
> 
> 150+meters
> Torre Cuajimalpa
> 
> Residencial Bosques
> 
> Punta Reforma
> 
> Torres del parque cumbres
> 
> Reforma 50
> 
> Plaza Toreo
> 
> Reforma 432
> 
> Torre Cine latino
> 
> Residencial Vidalta
> 
> 100+meters
> Highpark residences
> 
> Carso City
> 
> 
> Residencial mediteranea
> 
> NAME UNKNOWN YET
> 
> Cumbres Santa Fe
> 
> Torre Espacio
> 
> Reforma 27
> 
> Reforma 423
> 
> Corporativo Mosqueta
> 
> Torre Magenta
> 
> Infiniti Santa Fe
> 
> Parques Polanco
> 
> City Santa Fe phase I&II
> 
> Corporativo BBVA
> 
> Capital Reforma
> 
> Reforma 412
> 
> Torres Antara Polanco
> 
> Corporativo Insurgentes
> 
> New York Life Tower
> 
> Ventana Polanco
> 
> 100 less meters
> Torres Insurgentes
> 
> Residencial WTC
> 
> Hares Polanco
> 
> 
> Complejo Samara Santa Fe
> 
> Theres a hundred more proyect if missing post it plz! Thank you!



^^ So how many will actually see the light of day vs a simple proposal???

Inquiring minds would like to know??


----------



## BrickellResidence

theres only 3 in proposal .... Puerta Reforma, Polarea , and torre espacio. the others are U/C but puerta reforma is on hold.


----------



## Fern~Fern*

brickellresidence said:


> theres only 3 in proposal .... Puerta Reforma, Polarea , and torre espacio. the others are U/C but puerta reforma is on hold.


^ Very interesting indeed... Anything over 65 levels proposed in a near distant future???


----------



## BrickellResidence

yes the 303 meters REFORMA 509 its proposed heres the render...


----------



## BrickellResidence

some new unknown proyects!











some more renders of Reforma 432!! and its in demolition of current buildings of its site....
its going to have 51 floors could reach 200 meters but its not sure yet.


----------



## isakres

Love Rojkind's Reforma 432.


----------



## MexCorp

indeed, quite impressive...


----------



## wmontano92

woow..those are nice projects... i think reforma 432 will have 191.5 meters and 52 floors, but i think it will have more than that it will rise 200 meters up.i hope


----------



## MexCorp

next page


----------



## MexCorp

...


----------



## roballan

So our city in evolving quite fast...


----------



## gabrielbabb

Update by Cesarenr


----------



## skyscraper 500

gabrielbabb said:


> Vision 2014 of the future construction in Paseo de la Reforma


these are all the towers that we will have on 2014 ::those that are under construction are for sure that will get built! :banana::banana::banana::banana:

just showing reforma avenue, 1 tower of coyoacan and some of polanco!!
excluding all those of santa fe

mitikah (coyoacan) under construcion 300m

-torre santander (in reforma avenue) on hold 290m

-torre reforma (in reforma avenue) under construction 250m 

-conjunto polanco torre gigante (polanco, just near reforma avenue) U/C 210m

-torre bancomer (in reforma avenue) under construction 221m

-punto chapultepec (in reforma avenue) on hold 300m

-r432 by buddha bar (in reforma avenue) under construction 220m

-punta reforma (in reforma avenue) on hold 161m

-reforma 90 (in reforma avenue) under construction 152m

-torre new york life (in refomra avenue) under construction 150m

-centro operativo bbva (polanco, just near reforma avenue) under construccion 137m

-reforma 412 (in reforma avenue) under construcion 132m

-torre mapfre (in reforma avenue) under construcion 124m

-Capital Reforma & Park Hyatt Reforma (in reforma avenue) under construction 110m

-puerta reforma (in reforma avenue) porposed 165m

-torre mosqueta (in reforma avenue) under construction 100m

-Senado de la Republica mexicana (in reforma avenue) under construction 98m

-Performa (in reforma avenue) under construction 115m

-torre magenta reforma (in reforma avenue) under construction 105m

-torre r 509 (in reforma avenue) On hold 270m


ask me for renders of all those towers 

:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

im going to post the renders of all these towers,, if you want to see where is located just look the post that i put before


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Mitikah/300M~ Status: U/C In coyoacan, Mexico city/*










:cheers:
*
Capital Reforma In reforma avenue | 2 x 25p | E/C 
Status : U/C*




*
Reforma 432 | 205 m | 52 p 
Status: U/C In reforma avenue*


*| Torre Reforma | 244 m | 57 p 
Status: U/C In reforma avenue*





*PROYECTO | Torre Bancomer | 225 m + Spire | 50 p 
Status: U/C In reforma avenue*





*Torre New York Life | 150.1m | 32p | U/C
Status: U/C In reforma avenue*








*Torre Mapfre | 124m | 26p 
Status: U/C In reforma avenue*



*
Torre R 509 270m On hold In reforma avenue*





































*Torre Santander / 290 M ~ / In reforma avenue *
Status : On hold Some porposals of diferent arquitects


*
Reforma 90 / 35 P /
Status: U/C In reforma avenue*



*Puerta Reforma / 200 M ~
Status: starting construction In reforma avenue *


----------



## Dale

These are all seriously u/c ? They're working on the foundations and everything ?


----------



## skyscraper 500

yes,,,, those that i put on list and many more that i didnt mention,!

reforma avenue in mexico its having a boom of highrises and skyscrapers

:banana:


----------



## Jim856796

The proposed Torre R 509 will never be constructed to the west of the Torre Mayor site. It will never work. The only thing getting built on that site is a lowrise annex just like the annex to the east of the Torre Mayor.


----------



## Dale

skyscraper 500 said:


> yes,,,, those that i put on list and many more that i didnt mention,!
> 
> reforma avenue in mexico its having a boom of highrises and skyscrapers
> 
> :banana:


That's incredible! I never heard of Mitikha. Where did it come from ? Did they increase its height recently ?


----------



## skyscraper 500

Jim856796 said:


> The proposed Torre R 509 will never be constructed to the west of the Torre Mayor site. It will never work. The only thing getting built on that site is a lowrise annex just like the annex to the east of the Torre Mayor.



why it will never be get built?? just because you say it?? provide real infomation ,, surces that say that the tower will never get built,, soo if you do it ,, i will agree to that,, but now, if you dont know dont say it


these are serious proyects,, they spend too much just for the design and i dont think the company will cancel this proyect soo esay,,


----------



## Jim856796

^^No, I sorta wanted an additional 9-storey annex to the Torre Mayor instead of a skyscraper. The R 509 should be moves somewhere else within the Paseo de la Reforma instead of being cancelled altogether.


----------



## alluux

Proyectos increibles


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Reforma 412 | 145 m 
Status: U/C In reforma avenue*












gabrielbabb said:


> Update by Cesarenr




*Senado de la Republica Mexicana | 20 P | Centro de Convenciones
Status: U/C In reforma avenue*










*Performa / 115 M / In reforma avenue
Status : U/C*


----------



## carlosortegap

*Estela de Luz*



















[URL="http://www.iluminet.com.mx/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Estela-17.jpg[/URL]

Estela de Luz is the new monument made in order to celebrate 200 years of independence. 

It will be two parallel lines made of quarz with a longitude of 104 meters. This will be colorless in order to place led lights behind them to create a light spectacle.

Under it will be a museum honoring people who have fought for the country.


----------



## Cuernavacacity

skyscraper 500 said:


> *Reforma 412 | 145 m
> Status: U/C In reforma avenue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Senado de la Republica Mexicana | 20 P | Centro de Convenciones
> Status: U/C In reforma avenue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]


CORRECTION: Senado de la Republica its not under construccion, this building was donde several months ago


----------



## Cuernavacacity

skyscraper 500 said:


> *Reforma 412 | 145 m
> Status: U/C In reforma avenue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Senado de la Republica Mexicana | 20 P | Centro de Convenciones
> Status: U/C In reforma avenue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]


CORRECTION: Senado de la Republica its not under construccion, this building was donde several months ago


----------



## Cuernavacacity

skyscraper 500 said:


> *
> 
> Reforma 90 / 35 P /
> Status: U/C In reforma avenue
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]*


*

And this Reforma 90 is no longer u/c the entrerpreise went out of economic resources, so, its not cancelled, its like an stand by, cause they started to built the base*


----------



## Cuernavacacity

skyscraper 500 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]*


*

OMFG these are my pictures hahahahahahahaha, its OK, you took them from the Reforma projects vdd? jajajaja, *


----------



## Cuernavacacity

*Arena Ciudad de Mexico*

This is one of the latest update of this arena


----------



## Cuernavacacity

AND HERE ARE THE UPDATES OF TORRE BBVA

*PROYECTO | Torre Bancomer | 225 m + Spire | 50 p 
Status: U/C In reforma avenue*


----------



## Cuernavacacity

*Torre Reforma 244 mts*

*| Torre Reforma | 244 m | 57 p 
Status: U/C In reforma avenue*



UPDATE


----------



## Cuernavacacity

Cuernavacacity said:


> This is one of the latest update of this arena


THIS FOTOS AREN'T TAKEN BY ME BTW


----------



## Jim856796

I am still worried that the Torre Mayor will look lopsided because of the Torre R 509. The site just looks inappropriate for a 270 metre skyscraper.


----------



## Cuernavacacity

Jim856796 said:


> I am still worried that the Torre Mayor will look lopsided because of the Torre R 509. The site just looks inappropriate for a 270 metre skyscraper.


I think that that project is not going, besides, its 255 metre not 270


----------



## Cuernavacacity

And this is our latest proyect in Mexico city, the main tower will be 267 high


























[/QUOTE]

The construction its already began for the lowest buildings, the main tower will be started on December of this year


----------



## bage

^^ What is its name?


----------



## skyscraper 500

mitikah :cheers:^^^^^^^^


----------



## Minsk

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19209


----------



## Dale

Is Mitikah actually u/c ?


----------



## gabrielbabb

^^ They are in the first phase, building the smallest tower










when finished it will be the tallest in Mexico



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Natsudie

No updates yet?


----------



## Minsk

*Mexican architects renovate palace to accommodate a unique hotel*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19693


----------



## el palmesano

great hotel!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

muy bonito , falta mucho para mejorar esta fea ciudad


----------



## italiano_pellicano

el centro es bonito pero el resto no


----------



## 009

quit trolling mexican threads pellicano, you´ll just end up getting banned


----------



## alluux

Incredible hotel


----------



## gabrielbabb

New York Life Update


----------



## gabrielbabb

Update de Diana...



DSCN0165-1 por Fotografak_JAK, en Flickr


DSCN0168-1 por Fotografak_JAK, en Flickr


DSCN0179-1 por Fotografak_JAK, en Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Bancomer Tower Update 225 m



Kamei said:


> Aquí una desde la torre mayor
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gabrielbabb

SANTA FÉ UPDATE AND UNDERGROUND MALL



lsjcp said:


> El centro comercial subterráneo
> 
> Una bella vista desde las oficinas de Microsoft. La vista en el lugar es impresionante, no se siente uno en Mexico
> 
> Notese el avance del centro comercial subterráneo


----------



## Minsk

*Cutting edge design & acoustics achieved with a low budget in Pueblo de Xoco*

Inspired by the movement of a conducting baton, the building design is composed of 5 concrete roofs moving up and down in harmony to give shape, space and light to the project. Each roof represents the lines of a pentagram, always straight, constant and parallel until the composer intervenes. The architects explained that they aimed to create a project "that lives for the trees as the trees will live as a part of it, we cannot think about a dark and traditional hall when the project is being developed in such a beautiful forest located in Coyoacán, Mexico, a unique place that has to be exploited in a good sense."

The volume opens and closes as tree branches with the wind, letting the sun rays pass through, which reduces emissions by 10 tons of C02 annually. The architects wanted the visitors to discover the project through each step they make, the natural and artificial. They will walk around the space with their minds clear, looking, watching, feeling how the hall is more than just concrete and steel; walking through is an invitation to the reflection and harmony, is an invitation to discover the magical world of music.

The building was born to be the cradle of the new Mexican music, its shape prioviding unique acoustics; this is the only concert hall in town which has reverberation time range from 1 to 1.5 seconds, allowing symphonic performances as well as rock concerts. The architects say of the project: "The building is not a whim, it is not fashion, it is just the sound traveling through the wind, going around each space, each seat, each corner, giving shape to every dream; every song giving shape to The Roberto Cantoral Music Hall."

worldarchitecturenews


----------



## Caravaggio

It looks wonderful good for mexico city


----------



## germandoyle

what s ne for mexico city now?..is there ay new relevant project?


----------



## Minsk

*Tabasco 127 / JSª*

*Architects:* JSª Arquitectura
*Location:* Mexico City, Distrito Federal, Mexico
*Design Team:* Javier Sánchez, Juan Ignacio Reyes, Juan Manuel Soler 
*Structural Design: *Fernando Valdivia, Héctor Margain 
*Project Year:* 2011
*Project Area:* 14,210 sq ft
*Saleable Surface:* 11,810 sqf
*Photographs:* JSª Arquitectura

It is a nine-apartment building, in four stories on one of the best streets of the Roma Norte neighborhood. The project has a variety of typologies: seven duplex apartments with double heights and two simplex apartments, from 880 sq ft to 1,860 sq ft each, with a patio, terrace or roof garden.

The units are distributed into two bodies divided by an elongated central patio. Both bodies communicate in all the levels through bridges and stairs.

The main façade express the concept of the interior, through an interplay of terraces that responds to each type of apartment.

*Source:* www.archdaily.com


----------



## italiano_pellicano

para una ciudad tan grande , tiene bastante pocos proyectos


----------



## Minsk

*Iñaki Echeverria's creation enters 1st phase*

Iñaki Echeverria, one of Mexico's emerging architects and landscape urbanists, is the creator of the original project known as Texcoco Lake Ecological Park in Mexico. The architects believe that Texcoco Park will become the largest urban park in the world, reclaiming over 143 million sq m for public spaces and green infrastructure.

This month the newspaper REFORMA, a Mexican journal, announced the construction of the first phase of the Texcoco Lake Ecological Park project. This area, located in the outskirts of the metropolitan zone of Mexico City can be reclaimed as a new ecology that incorporates nature, culture, and infrastructure: a cultural ecology.

This project has been already presented at Harvard University, in the lecture series entitled Landscape Series (spring 2011), at UPenn in the symposium 'In the Terrain of Water' (spring 2011), and at the UNAM (National Autonomous University of Mexico) at the 3rd International Congress of Architecture and Environment (fall 2011).

These lands, formerly occupied by the Texcoco Lake, are key to the hydrological balance of the Mexico City Valley; the site contains 11 rivers, 14 canals of waste water, 4 water treatment plants and 5 lakes. The biggest water element, the Nabor Carrillo Lake, spreads out over 2259 acres and is a precedent to the ecological restoration of the site.

The goal is to reclaim the site as the most important green piece of infrastructure of the valley, which will make it possible to reconcile the city with its geography, incorporate the hydrological cycles as part of the metropolitan area operation, eliminate the threat of floods for the population, and contribute to re-establish the native biota. This project will be able to revitalize social, cultural and education networks of the most neglected area in Mexico City. 

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti

*Update - Projects over 100 meters (328 feet)*

________________________________________________________________________________________

*Puerta Reforma/Legacy Tower | 318 m (1,043 ft) | 65 f | On Hold | Link*











*Torre Santander | 290 m (951 ft) | 68 f | On Hold |* *Link*











*Torre Mitikah Departamentos | 267 m (876 ft) | 60 f | Approved* | *Link*











*Torre Reforma | 244 m (800 ft) | 57 f | U/C* | *Link*











*Punto Chapultepec (Reforma 509) | 237 m (777.5 ft) | 59 f | Prep.* | *Link*











*Torre BBVA Bancomer | 235 m (771 ft) | 50 f | U/C* | *Link*











*Sky Tower (Reforma 432) | 233 m (764 ft) | 54 f | On Hold* | *Link*











*Four Seasons Santa Fe - Torre 1 | 231 m (758 ft) | 55 f | Proposed*











*Polaera - Torre Principal | 215 a 195 m (705 to 640 ft) | 52 f | Proposed*











*Torre Península | 180 m (590 ft) | 50 f | U/C*











*Four Seasons - Torre 2 | 172 m (564 ft) | 41 f | Proposed*











*Siroco Elite Residences | 171 m (561 ft) | 43 f | U/C*











*Conjunto Polanco - Torre Principal | 170 a 165 m (558 to 541 ft) | 47 f | Proposed*











*Punta Reforma | 161 m (528 ft)| 37 f | U/C* | *Link*











*Torre Diana | 158 m (518 ft) | 35 f | Approved*











*Reforma 90 | 151 m (495 ft) | 40 f | On Hold*











*Reforma 296 | 150 m (492 ft) | 40 f | U/C| Link*











*Torre Mitikah Corporativa | 148 m (485 ft) | 34 f | Prep. | Link*











*Torre Efizia | 148 m (485 ft) | 33 f | Proposed*











*Centro Operativo Bancomer |137 m (449 ft) | 32 f | U/C*











*Corporativo Reforma 412 | 132 m | 27 f | T.O*











*Península Arcos Santa Fe | 130 m (426 ft) | 39 f | U/C*











*Torre Insignia | 127 m (416 ft) | 25 f | Restoration* | *Link*











*Torre Mapfre | 124 m (406 ft) | 27 f | U/C*











*Torre Mosqueta | 121 m (397 ft) | 25 f | U/C*











*Parques Polanco III | 114 m (374 ft) | 27 f | U/C*











*Torre Origami | 110 m (361 ft) | 23 f | U/C*











*Capital Reforma/Park Hyatt | 108 m (344 ft) | 26 f | T.O*











*Quinta Real / Artesia - Torre I y Torre II | 106 m each (348 ft) | 24 f | U/C*











*e-223 | 106 m (348 ft) | 24 f | Proposed*











*Torre Vistral | 102 m (335 ft) | 22 f | Proposed*


----------



## Legomaniac

^^ Torre Origami is already under construction


----------



## Val5413

^^ Yes..


----------



## Tommy Boy

I LOVE what I am seeing GO MEXICO CITY

Keep up th good work to reaching the skys with your nice buildings


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti

Egomaniac said:


> ^^ Torre Origami is already under construction


Done! I changed the status.


----------



## Legomaniac

Mario_Giovannetti said:


> Done! I changed the status.


....those cables from that picture of the Origami site....grrr :lol:


----------



## Val5413

^^ Yes, but I didnt find another picture haha

And as origami tower, en-223 is under construction

*Raaqmx* picture


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Wow, beautiful projects in Mexico City


----------



## el palmesano

the idea of the huge park is beautiful!!! great idea!!!


And all the towers seems really nice


----------



## Minsk

*Spain’s Cultural Center / JSª*

*Architects:* JSª
*Location:* Mexico City, Mexico
*Architect In Charge:* Javier Sánchez 
*Project Year:* 2012
*Photographs:* Rafael Gamo , Pedro Hiriat

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## mex-urbano

Saludos a todos los participantes de este tread. Asi voy conociendo mas a Mexico y sus ciudades


----------



## el palmesano

seems really nice the spanish center


----------



## Minsk

*Reforma 27 / Alberto Kalach*

*Architects:* Alberto Kalach
*Location:* Mexico City, Mexico
*Project Year:* 2010
*Photographs:* Yoshihiro Koitani

The residential tower on Reforma 27 was designed in collaboration with ICA following the classic principles expressed five hundred years ago by Vitruvius; beauty, strength, and utility.

The structure, essential for any tower, is used as the expression of the building: it is the support, the container of the spaces and also the façade, which creates the thermal protection and the intimacy necessary for the apartments.

The open floorplans permit the distribution of different modular apartments measuring from 40 m2 to 240 m2. At street level, a tall commercial portico relates the tower to Paseo de la Reforma. Above, a tropical plant greenhouse and a pool with a striking underwater mural painted by Marco Kalach, relate it to the city and its volcanoes.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## BrickellResidence

Polarea and Plaza Caros Phase II



Coku said:


> _Como dice Royu, mucha actividad el día de hoy en Polarea.
> 
> Vista desde Presa Falcón
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en Flickr
> _


----------



## BrickellResidence

Reforma 380

R380 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


R380 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

More projects.... 

UNDER CONSTRUCTION and DEMOLITION
100+m

torrevistral by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
100+m

torreespacio by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
100m
torrecosmocrat by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
110m

torre-glorieta by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
175m

sirocoa by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
105m

sinttuloeoe by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
85m

RichardMeierWHotel-3 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
100m

render2 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
50m

patiouniversidad2 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
115m
origamis by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
90m

n77786571338694171245 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
100m

moto4522 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
115m

mosquetas by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
140m

manacar3 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
80m

legaria1 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
115m 
infinitis by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
85m

FP03 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
80-180m 

CP by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
90m
coyoacan by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
120m

corporativovirreyes by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
135m

Centro Operativo by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
120m

avivias by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
3x 145m

altaireq by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
60-100m

70232956086551942838846 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
115m

1336437053-torres-del-parqueb3-765x1000 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
105m

81933541 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
100m

71789920 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
170m

23541700 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
130m

11301568 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
150-267m

734842_195112563961071_1462661218_n by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
105m
734842_195112563961071_1462661218_n by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
145m-180m

314xf0z by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
150m
34e42sh by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
105m

12_12_05_11 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
100m
2ngzpqt by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
120m

2editada by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
100m

2d0jqmq by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
90m

0FrontEnd by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
PROPOSED
85m

2mqqfqg by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

145m

librox by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
150m
Edificio Reforma 90 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

lot and lot of amazing projects


----------



## BrickellResidence

beautiful projects indeed


----------



## BrickellResidence

New update of Torre BBVA 235m




Alex Urban said:


> No parará de crecer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero esta torre hace mucho que dejo de percibirse la escala humana.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Updates




ciudad gotica said:


> Unas de hoy
> 
> Punta Reforma 170m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapfre con todo y palmeritas 115m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cine latino 180m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bancomer 235m


----------



## BrickellResidence

the construction of a underground aquarium




xaviyankee said:


> Avances de Acuario de Plaza Carso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y un render, por los que no lo recuerdan


----------



## BrickellResidence

some new updates 

N223


svic48 said:


> EN 223 (Avenida Ejercito Nacional 223)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguien tiene fotos más actuales?






Raaqmx said:


> Fotos actualizadas de EN223.. tomadas hoy 01/03/13 a las 18:10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antes las columnas como que eran huecas y tenían unas cosas laterales donde embonaba la siguiente columna.. el que ahora las columnas terminen así qué significa? ¿qué hasta ahí llegaron de altura?


POLANCO area 



Raaqmx said:


> Trabajos en Alto Polanco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parque Polanco.. a la derecha se llega a ver un cacho del edificio de BBVA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vyve Lago Alberto, Alto Polanco y Parques Polanco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona Hotelera de Polanco (incluído Artesia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por último una panorámica de Polanco (ésta sí de hace como dos semanas)


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti

Nice compilation of images brickell. Thanks!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Manacar 25 floors about 110-120m



Sebastianovik said:


> Jaja ya lo encontré
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reforma 222 del sur *


Torre origami: almost completed 




Mimifetra said:


>


----------



## BrickellResidence

Polarea updates




Coku said:


> ^^_ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en Flickr
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]_


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA update




mexicaninmontreal said:


> Un update de hoy


----------



## el palmesano

felt in love with Torre Manacar, seems really nice


----------



## skyscraper 500

Santa Fe develompment in Mexico City



ind-Erick said:


> Gracias Por sus comentarios y Likes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





ind-Erick said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

New updates of the New Polanco area




motionographer said:


> Avances de hoy de Slim City.
> 
> El museo esta quedando precioso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avances de Terret.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alguien sabe que están construyendo en el terreno atras de Terret?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Así va el acuario.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Los cimientos de la etapa 2 de Plaza Carso*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avances de la ampliación de Antara.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mucho movimiento por todas partes. Yo creo que la zona estará funcionando al 100% en unos 4-5 años


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Updates  

Mitikah 150-267m




Mimifetra said:


> AquÍ unas fotos de hoy, que aunque no se ve mucho de algo serviran, saludos..
> en esta aunque borrosa se ve como la grua


Torre Bancomer 235m


Martin H Unzon said:


> Desde el angulo que acostumbro tomar...
> ...destaca Jacaranda


Torre Reforma 244m


mecanico242 said:


> El muro desde la banqueta de enfrente


Punta Reforma 170m


roballan said:


> Recién tomadas, y con la grúa ya armada. (Extrañamente no hay actividad en el predio, está casi vacío)


Torre Latino 150-180m


mecanico242 said:


> Desde la misma Reforma ya se ven las columnas de la Torre Latino


Reforma 380 120m


hook89 said:


> Mientras tanto en Reforma 380....


Terret Polanco 105m


oswaldobautista said:


> :shocked: :bow: :drool:
> 
> Cada vez me gustas más Plaza Carso !


Artesia Polanco 115m


Legomaniac said:


> Avance de Artesia Polanco de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto de su twitter oficial.



New Projects

Corporativo Bosque Real



Sebastianovik said:


> Oye no manches, me metí a esa página y me encontré con *ESTO*


Torre Azcania


SoHype! said:


> Azcapo-vibes.


Antara Phase 2


xaviyankee said:


> Renders conceptuales sobre las fases futuras de Antara, vía Real State


EN 223


hook89 said:


> El nuevo diseño de EN 223 en Real State. Me gusta pero prefería el anterior :/


Miyana Complex


Martin H Unzon said:


> Etapa 1 de Miyana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etapa 2 y 3 (Las Torres de departamentos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etapa 4 (Oficinas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conjunto


Parque Toreo and Constructions in the area


ominorg said:


> De la semana.
> 
> Las dos grúas, (la del fondo donde estaba el roots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El edificio que fue de la sep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parques toreo, llegaron a nivel de terreno en semanas pasadas.


AZCANIA URBAN MEGAPROYECT


GERARDORS said:


> y que tal este ,es de 911sc+Arup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo que no sabemos es quien gano el concurso de este plan maestro





Sebastianovik said:


> Not bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Legomaniac

Azcarnia needs to happen...


----------



## el palmesano

^^ azacania seems like an amazing project


----------



## Gatech12

Awesome!! projects for Mexico city


----------



## BrickellResidence

New updates 

Punta Reforma 170m



ominorg said:


> Hoy (en mi mañana ecobici)
> 
> Vi que estaban ampliando el tapial que rodea el predio, así que por un tramo se veía toda la estructura. Se ve mucho acero en vigas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y ya empieza a sobresalir de entre los árboles.



Torre BBVA 235m




ominorg said:


> Como habían comentado, me da la impresión de que la torre está orientada para que se vea imponente sobre reforma entre el bosque de Chapultepec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y para los que no han visto este proyecto en persona, aquí una foto para que se den una idea de lo grandes que son las columnas. 10 puntos al que encuentre al trabajador.


Torre Reforma 244m




ominorg said:


> Me gusta como se ve ese muro. Me da la sensación de que está "limpio". Aún no lo imagino de 244m. Será todo un espectáculo el verlo crecer tanto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los huecos rectangulares que tiene también se ven muy interesantes. Me gusta ya ver creciendo este edificio.


Plaza Carso, Terret, and Antara




ciudad gotica said:


> Unas de hoy
> 
> Terret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El acabado de este edificio se parece al del museo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En el acuario ya terminaron el piso o techo no se que vaya a ser y estan haciendo un gran hoyo en un costado


Central park Interlomas 115m



Barcelo388 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> ÚLTIMOS AVANCES DE LA PAGINA PRINCIPAL DE CENTRAL PARK DEL MES DE MARZO. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana::banana:


Polarea Phase II revealed 



Barcelo388 said:


> RENDERS DE LA PRIMERA ETAPA DE POLAREA EN METROSCUBICOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMENIDADES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTERIORES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts::nuts:


Torre Cine Latino finally rising 170m aprox



ominorg said:


> Una foto de hoy.
> 
> No había visto las columnas en vivo. Me emocioné cuando las ví, aunque después de ver las de Torre Bancomer cualquier otras columnas se ven muy delgadas.


Demolition began for the Miyana Complex 



HenrikLar said:


> Adiós Soriana... :lol:


Constructions around etc area

SSC by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Grand insurgentes 



lumrjack9878 said:


> Insurgentes Norte [Metro Potrero] Avances de Grand Insurgentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del facebook de DEKAH
> (al parecer si sera mas grande el proyecto , le aumentaran a 15 pisos)


Parque Toreo and a unknown Project 




ominorg said:


> Fotos de ayer. Disculpen la calidad celular. Ya hay una columna que sobresale del nivel de banqueta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La excavación es enorme. Aquí unos camiones sacando material de la excavación.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> algo que también me parece interesante notar es el uso indiscriminado de anclas para estabilizar el talud. Esas anclas están bajo periférico por un lado y bajo Río San Joaquín del otro. Saben si hay alguna regulación para el uso de anclas debajo de calles o avenidas?
> 
> Por último, aquí las otras dos grúas en el predio del ex-roots. Es todo un misterio lo que vayan a construir, pero las dos grúas están muy grandes, lo cual me indica que será un edificio.


we estimate that the mexico city metro area has about 60 construction Cranes


----------



## el palmesano

Thanks for all these advances


----------



## Gatech12

Great developments for the City of palaces


----------



## Legomaniac

This thread needs more updating, great job so far though 

Cheers.:wave:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Bancomer 235m 


luisgustavo said:


> Aquí una foto tomada el día de ayer.




Reforma in 5 Years 



Martin H Unzon said:


> Si no te opones LuisGustavo me permití colocar algunos de mis dibujos en tu foto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ups... me había faltado ajustar perspectiva... substituí. (una disculpa xfa)


Renders of the New Skyscrapers in Reforma Avenue




luisgustavo said:


> Aquí una foto tomada el día de ayer.


Sciroco Residences 171m and Peninsula II Tower 180m 


MrBerenjena said:


> Pues según recuerdo, el letrero no dice que sea del Tec, bueno, del Instituto Tecnológico y de Estudios Superiores de Monterrey. Es algo similar, y sí es de Monterrey, pero no usa esas palabras textuales.
> 
> Les dejo a Sirocco compitiendo con Península II, precisamente desde el Tec, y el skyline de Santa Fe. Es una foto que repito mucho porque me encanta, pero creo que también cuenta como actualización.
> 
> La que va caminando en el puente es mi maestra de ruso. :3


Construction on Torre Diana 160m has begun 


Sebastianovik said:


> La maquinaria dentro del predio de Torre Diana


Punta Reforma 170m
otra que encontre 


Screen Shot 2013-04-12 at 8.47.48 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr



Sebastianovik said:


> Update


Grand Polanco Constructions



MrBerenjena said:


> Algunos updates de hoy (Plaza Carso y Nuevo Polanco. Equis, debería ser sólo un thread).
> 
> Museo Jumex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terret. Primera torre cubierta a medias, segunda torre emergiendo del piso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El misterioso anexo del teatro Cervantes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El puente de Antara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La maqueta de la siguiente etapa de Carso (creo):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y éste atrás de Plaza Carso, que la neta no sé cuál es. D:


Torre Reforma 244m



gratteciel said:


> Mías de esta tarde-noche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Crane has Arrived for Mitikah Tower 267m



Legomaniac said:


> *Ya llego la grúa!!!!!!!!!!!!​*
> 
> Foto de la excavacion en la Torre principal. Por lo que se ve, ya esta llegando la grúa.
> 
> *Foto por Edificios de México en facebook*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Edificios-de-México-Sitio-Oficial-/154843184917


Parque Toreo 130m


ominorg said:


> Apenas ayer. Los elementos prefabricados son muy rápidos por lo que no me sorprendería que en pocas semanas veamos ya la estructura levantada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y por cierto, se supone que el 15 de abril comenzaron los trabajos para el viaducto bicentenario en el tramo 1o de mayo a Toreo, veamos cuánta congestión genera.


BBVA Polanco 137m


Coku said:


> _Avances de Corporativo Bancomer en Parques Polanco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en Flickr
> _


Alto Polanco 135m



ruben_mo_ga said:


> Aquí les dejo algunos avances de Alto Polanco, se ve que están trabajando duro...


Torre Latino 160-200m



Heliogabalo said:


> Otra propuesta de torre cine latino que encontre navegando por ahí .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> será ? :dunno:





Sebastianovik said:


> Una de ayer en la tarde
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Constructions around the WTC area



Barcelo388 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> *Bueno, es cierto, entonces se tendría que hablar y actualizar mas sobre este complejo. Pero al parecer si ha habido actualizaciones aunque no se comento que era ese proyecto.
> 
> Tengo la duda, no se si estas actualizaciones del foro sean de este proyecto.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Es el desarrollo de menor altura que se encuentra a la derecha.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La construccion de menor altura.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¿Este es el proyecto que dices?. Busque en Internet pero no encontré ningún render, maqueta, etc... Al parecer sera un desarrollo pequeño.*


----------



## el palmesano

great updates, thanks


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Polanco Constructions


Martin H Unzon said:


> Algo de los avances...
> BBVA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EN223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto Polanco (no pude tomar foto pero la excavación esta muy profunda y se ve bien reforzada)
> 
> Parques Polanco Torre Central -terminada-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vyve Polanco -Terminada-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hares me aprece ha reiniciado uno de sus edificios faltantes (el 3)


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Projects

Torre Diana 155m 33fl
Un Nuevo Proyecto para el DF


GERARDORS said:


> Reforma
> Invertirá Fibra Uno 50 mdd
> NEGOCIOS / Staff
> Cd. de México, México (04 mayo 2013).- Fibra Uno anunció un acuerdo con Reichmann International, su socio en Torre Mayor, y Grupo MF para el desarrollo de Torre Diana, en el que invertirá 165 millones de dólares.
> 
> De este monto, la firma aportará 50 millones, y Reichmann y Grupo MF una cifra similar, mientras que el resto de los recursos para desarrollar la obra se obtendrán a través de financiamiento.
> 
> Fibra Uno sería dueño de 50 por ciento de Torre Diana a través de esta aportación y Reichmann Internacional, junto con Grupo Farca, tendrían el resto de la propiedad.
> 
> MAS:
> Ciudad de México, México a 3 de Mayo de 2013.-- Fibra Uno (BMV: FUNO11) (“Fibra Uno” o
> “Fideicomiso F/1401”), el primer Fideicomiso de Inversión en Bienes Raíces en México, anunció su
> acuerdo con Reichmann International, su socio en Torre Mayor y Grupo MF para el desarrollo de Torre
> Diana con lo que fortalece su presencia dentro del Corredor Reforma de Oficinas, siendo ahí este su
> quinto proyecto en el que participa.
> T*orre Diana es un proyecto de 33 pisos* de oficina Clase A+ ubicado en la Ciudad de México a unos pasos del Corredor Reforma sobre Rio Mississippi. El proyecto contará con cerca de 63,000 metros rentables de los cuales 60,000 metros son de oficinas y 3,000 metros son comerciales. Al día de hoy el predio ya cuenta con las licencias, permisos y autorizaciones necesarias para iniciar construcción misma que se tiene planeada *colocar la primera piedra el 7 de Mayo* de 2013 y concluir 30 meses después.
> La inversión total del desarrollo se estima sea de aproximadamente de $165.0 millones de Dólares
> Americanos. Fibra Uno aportaría $50 millones de Dólares Americanos, Reichmann y Grupo MF otro
> tanto igual además de un financiamiento por el resto de la inversión. Así pues Fibra Uno sería dueño
> del 50% de Torre Diana a través de esta aportación y Reichmann Internacional junto con Grupo Farca tendrían el 50% restante.
> Una vez estabilizado el proyecto (2017), se estima generará ingresos por aproximadamente $17.1
> millones de Dólares Americanos.






mecanico242 said:


> Yo digo que mejoró ligeramente. Render
> 
> 
> 
> El primo del NYL
> 
> 
> 
> Es parte del correo que me enviaron





mecanico242 said:


> A mi sí me gusta
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que sí es que toda la fachada del Cinepolis debería ser convertida en una pantallota LED o mínimo que le den una mano de pintura porque ya se ve muy cascadona








mecanico242 said:


> Lo que comentaba, ya hay maquinaria de CIMESA en Torre Diana


Torre Mistral 136m 



Sebastianovik said:


> ^^ Jajaja literal no? Como se sienten los temblores en Santa Fe? bueno equis
> 
> Un amigo trabaja en el despacho, y me dijo que esta será Torre Mistral, no se si ya lo cambiaron o que pedo. A mi sinceramente no me gusta (Jenga)
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Updates



ind-Erick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





gringoEEUU said:


>





eltas098 said:


> Una más .....


Reforma y BBVA 


Screen Shot 2013-05-05 at 1.37.57 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr




Legomaniac said:


> Avance de Artesia Polanco
> 
> Foto de hoy por el twitter oficial del proyecto.
> 
> 
> ***Una pregunta, porque este proyecto no tienen su propio hilo? hay avances casi semanales y buenos. Por otro lado, so dos torres y en un lugar importante, no creen que se merecen su propio hilo? En fin, solo una sugerencia. Saludos.





Legomaniac said:


> *ICA va por el primero LEED-Neighborhood Development​*
> *ICA y el Centro Corporativo Esmeralda acreditarán el proyecto residencial Reserva Escondida, ubicado a las afueras de la Ciudad de México.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Martes, 30 de abril de 2013 a las 06:00
> POR Sheila A. Sánchez Fermín
> 
> *CIUDAD DE MÉXICO — *ICA y el Centro Corporativo Esmeralda acreditarán al proyecto residencial Reserva Escondida para que se convierta en el primero LEED-Neighborhood Development de México. El proyecto, diseñado por Fernando de Haro, estará ubicado en Zona Esmeralda, Atizapán de Zaragoza, a las afueras de la Ciudad de México.
> La construcción requerirá de una inversión aproximada de 100 millones de dólares (mdd) y concluirá en 2017; contará con un terreno de 64,000 m2, de los cuales 28,000 m2 pertenecen a áreas verdes y 13,000 m2 al bosque de Los Ciervos, asegura el ingeniero Luis Massieu, director del desarrollo.
> El complejo tendrá cuatro torres o bloques verticales con 376 departamentos de lujo cada uno, que van de 185 m2 hasta 350 m2; el costo aproximado de los más económicos será de 5.5 millones de pesos (mdp). También contará con Pent House y Garden House.
> La primera de cinco etapas iniciará a finales de mayo con la construcción de un bloque o torre de 65 departamentos que estará concluido en aproximadamente 18 meses, tras una inversión de 400 mdp, dijo Massieu, en entrevista con _*Obras*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La inversión está compuesta de dos elementos: el terreno que ofrece el Centro Corporativo Esmeralda y el capital semilla de ICA. "Las preventas y el crédito puente nos ayudarán a concluir con la construcción de las unidades por la banca", comenta Massieu.
> *La sustentabilidad
> *El proyecto se caracteriza por una serie de elementos y tecnologías que se apegan a la sustentabilidad, entre ellas:
> 
> 
> Reducir la demanda de infraestructura existente de la zona mediante la captación de aguas pluviales y el tratamiento y la reutilización de aguas residuales.
> Instalación de celdas solares para el calentamiento de agua en áreas comunes, lo que reducirá el consumo de gas y economizará el mantenimiento.
> Por tratarse de un desarrollo de uso mixto, la zona comercial aledaña incorporará servicios que fomentarán la reducción de uso del automóvil, para promover los desplazamientos a pie y el uso de la bicicleta.
> Promueve que el desplante de sus edificios sea restringido e integrado al paisaje existente.
> Cisternas de almacenamiento de agua.
> Planta de tratamiento de agua modular para dar servicio al proyecto y con capacidad para producir agua tratada en cumplimiento con la normatividad LEED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hay un fenómeno muy curioso, donde la gente está empezando a darle mucho valor al hecho de saber que vive en un desarrollo que está pensando para proteger el ambiente, ese nivel de conciencia está tomando mucho sentido en el consumidor mexicano", expone Massieu.
> Asimismo, el concepto está diseñado de tal manera que la inclinación de las vialidades supere los 12 grados de pendiente, para facilitar que la gente pueda, de manera muy fácil, irse caminando o tomar una bicicleta a los pequeños centros comerciales del mismo desarrollo.
> "Nuestra proyecto cambia radicalmente la manera en la que normalmente funcionamos en la ciudad, damos la oportunidad a que la gente esté en contacto con los espacios verdes", agrega Luis Massieu.
> *Entretenimiento*
> Cada torre estará equipada con diversas amenidades como:
> -Alberca cubierta.
> -Asoleadero.
> -Spa con sala de masaje, sauna y vapor.
> -Jacuzzi.
> -Gimnasio.
> -Canchas de tenis.
> -Cancha de padel tenis.
> -Ciclopista.
> -Campos de golf cercanos.
> -Rutas de bicicleta de montaña y motocross cercanas.
> -Clubes hípicos cercanos.
> -Chapoteadero.
> -Ludoteca.
> -Sala de cine.
> -Baños especiales para niños.
> -Terraza/Deck con servicio de cafetería.
> -Salón de juegos para damas.
> -The Cigar Lounge, un salón para caballeros.
> -The Cove, un espacio exclusivo para jóvenes.
> -Zona de asadores para hacer parrilladas y picnics.





mecanico242 said:


> De hace rato:


Encuentren las 9 gruas que sale en la foto!! perdon por la calidad fue tomada desde mi cell


photos by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

Reforma Avenue - Mexico City
(Under Construction = 3 towers over 200m, 3 towers over 170m, among other smaller towers).
In stand By= 2 towers above 300m, 2 towers above 200m among other smaller towers).

So, in a few years this skyline is going to look much more impressive than it is now :banana:



Martin H Unzon said:


> Si se puede... aqui ta'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desde la Latinoamericana con Photoshop para eliminar algo de contaminación
> (Autor District of Colombia)


:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

Activity of construccion in Santa Fe Area...(many towers Under construccion)



SkyscrapercityMexico said:


> Santa Fe e Interlomas.


:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Mexico City
*



miguelpapy22 said:


> *D.F*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Blake





niztnanot said:


> Una de anoche


*Santa Fe Financial Area in Mexico City*



SkyscrapercityMexico said:


> Buena toma de la zona de Santa Fe...


----------



## skyscraper 500

ind-Erick said:


> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

ind-Erick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

ind-Erick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## jonoh81

Syndic said:


> Mexico City is one of the biggest cities in the world. It should have more big buildings than New York City.


No natural barriers that force verticality.


----------



## jonoh81

Some random questions, but... 

What happened to the recreational tower that was proposed for the glorieta at Insurgentes? I last heard about it in the middle of 2012, but I hadn't heard if it was cancelled.

Any ideas of when the Sky Tower may begin at Reforma 432? I know that lot has been basically cleared for a few years now.

Same question for the lot at Reforma 76. I know it was cleared for Torre Santander, but that's not going to happen. Any other projects potentially taking its place? That part of Reforma just seems empty now.


----------



## BrickellResidence

jonoh81 said:


> Some random questions, but...
> 
> What happened to the recreational tower that was proposed for the glorieta at Insurgentes? I last heard about it in the middle of 2012, but I hadn't heard if it was cancelled.
> 
> Any ideas of when the Sky Tower may begin at Reforma 432? I know that lot has been basically cleared for a few years now.
> 
> Same question for the lot at Reforma 76. I know it was cleared for Torre Santander, but that's not going to happen. Any other projects potentially taking its place? That part of Reforma just seems empty now.


The recreational tower for the Glorieta de Insurgentes I don't think is going to happen :/

Sky Tower will begin its construction at the beginning of 2014

Santander site has been bought by new investors, but we still don't know what they have planned for the site yet


----------



## BrickellResidence

NEXT PAGE


----------



## BrickellResidence

NEXT PAGE...


----------



## BrickellResidence

Next Page


----------



## BrickellResidence

Updates!

Mitikah Urban Complex New Renders (tallest tower 267m)




GERARDORS said:


> esto es lo que sigue y se ve q ya lo modificaron un poco:
> 
> La Fase 2E Edificio Residencial de Mitikah es el segundo de una serie de edificios de arriendo residencial que están propuestos como parte del Plan Maestro Mitikah ubicado en el sur de la Ciudad de México. Ubicados directamente al norte del edificio Residencial la Fase 1A de Mitikah, la idea es crear un edificio que trate la entrada principal del proyecto desde Avenida Universidad y a la vez que trate los elementos contextuales del barrio directamente al este. El edificio tiene una plano en forma de “C” y su distribución escalonada le da al edificio una presencia dinámica a nivel calle y está encima de una planta de 3 niveles de retail que le da una presencial monumental al edificio.


*Construction Site...*




Leduc said:


> De hoy en la tarde.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Benjamin Hill, 20Fl



mecanico242 said:


> ya habían puesto algo de este proyecto? Se llama Torre Benjamín Hill, y, por si se lo preguntaban, forma parte de los proyectos clonados del NYL y de Torre Diana de Colonier. Dice que estará a las afueras de la Condesa junto a la embajada Rusa, 23 mil metros cuadrados rentables. Han de ser a lo mucho 20 pisos, destacará en ese rumbo que está medio plano. No es nada feo pero psss, Colonier está pasando por el síndrome de L+L y del infame de Roy Azar: arquitectura facilona clonada que vende.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Artesia Polanco 



Barcelo388 said:


> Artesia Polanco (hace un mes). :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actualización de Capital Condesa.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Pedregal 24


afrmx said:


> ¿Ya habiamos visto estos renders de la Torre Pedregal 24 o Corporativo Virreyes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se ve que están como cortadas, pero las saque de los fondos de la página de Corcal. No he visto renders más completos que estos.







Martin H Unzon said:


> La estructura en diagonal tiene tiempo que esta colocada segun se observa en esta foto del mes de julio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de hoy


----------



## BrickellResidence

2 new projects




Heliogabalo said:


> De la pagina de Edmonds :
> 
> *LATITUD POLANCO *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DOMINIUM TOWER*


----------



## BrickellResidence

Tacubaya project



SoHype! said:


> *Echando a perder no se aprende*
> 21 de agosto de 2013
> por Alejandro Hernández | @otrootroblog
> 
> Hace tiempo le oí decir a Humberto Ricalde que Luís Barragán, al decidir hacer su casa en Tacubaya —dos veces: primero la que hoy es la Ortega y luego, al lado, la suya— en vez de en el Pedregal, por ejemplo, tomó una posición estética y, quizás —anoto yo— ética: no viviría —seguía Humberto— en una nueva colonia adinerada —léase: con nuevos ricos— sino en un viejo barrio tradicional, con casas modestas y entonces prácticamente al borde de la ciudad, aunque cercano al Centro y al lado de Chapultepec. Barragán —ya se sabe— cerró loosianamente su casa hacia el exterior con una fachada más que discreta, apenas abierta por un par de puertas y una gran ventana cuadrada y concentró su atención en los espacios de alturas variables —gesto de nuevo loosiano de compresión y descompresión, sístole y diástole como decía Humberto— y en el gran jardín y la terraza en la azotea.
> 
> Desde finales de los años 40 la zona ha cambiado mucho. Se construyó el Periférico y se amplió Constituyentes —antes Madereros, porque por ahí bajaban troncos de árboles hacia la ciudad, según nos contó Francisco Serrano. Apareció una estación del metro —cuyo defecto es la muy mala calidad urbana de la plaza en que desemboca— y luego se construyeron algunos edificios de vivienda, malos. A Tacubaya se la llevó lo mismo que se llevó a casi toda la ciudad y, si me apuran, al país entero: el crecimiento urbano mal planeado sumado al decrecimiento económico no se si, también, fruto de la mala planeación; resultado, pues, de la improvisación y de una forma de corrupción que va más allá del puro latrocinio: corrupción de las ideas, de las formas, de los procesos democráticos para hacer ciudad y, me atrevería a decir —si no fuera por lo problemático de la afirmación— que hasta del gusto.
> 
> La “solución” al deterioro se publicó ayer en varios periódicos, como La Jornada: “crearán en Tacubaya el corredor turístico-cultural Luis Barragán.” Una inversión, dice la nota, de 100 millones de pesos para el “rescate” de comercios, vivienda y el paradero, lo último como parte de una de esas siempre opacas asociaciones público-privadas. Por lo que leo entiendo que al proyecto lo apoyan un diputado federal del PRD —Augustín Barrios Gómez—, el delegado de la Miguel Hidalgo —Víctor Romo— y Eduardo Aguilar, autoridad del espacio público.
> 
> Lo que se muestra en la imagen presentada por el periódico podría ser una versión arquitectónica de cierta idea gnóstica sobre la relación entre dios y el mundo: casi sin darse cuenta, dios tiene una emanación degradada de sí mismo que produce otra más degrada que produce otra aun menor y así hasta la centésima, que será el creador del mundo —de ahí su infinita imperfección. El proyecto que presumen es así: una mala copia de las versiones de un epígono que se repitió a sí mismo hasta la caricatura: un derivado de mala calidad. El edificio, a todas luces de un tamaño desproporcionado para la zona en que se construirá, repite el gesto de Barragán —cerrarse a la calle— pero con torpeza, y va acompañado, se supone, de proyectos para hacer peatonal la calle donde está la casa de Barragán, la ampliación del mercado y algunas otras cosas que no se muestran, pero que si son tan malas como lo que sí se enseña, anticipan un desastre. ¿Por qué se hacen así las cosas?
> 
> La semana pasada estuve en visité de nuevo el High Line en Nueva York. La historia es conocida y por tanto la abrevio: en 1999 se forma una asociación sin fines de lucro, Friends of the High Line, para preservar una línea de tren elevado construida en 1934. Dicha asociación organizó un concurso en el 2004 —que ganaron James Corner, de Field Operations, y Diller, Scofidio + Renfro— y cuya primera fase se inauguró en el 2009. La segunda está en obra. La transformación que generó este proyecto en su entorno ha sido ampliamente comentada. Subrayo tres cosas: se funda una asociación civil para proteger el sitio, se organiza un concurso y se toman 14 años desde las primeras ideas y 9 desde que se tuvo el proyecto para realizarlo. ¿Les podría sugerir eso alguna idea a los funcionarios locales y federales, diputados, delegado y a la autoridad del espacio público —sí: público— sobre las maneras, las formas en que se puede hacer un proyecto importante en la ciudad? Si no les queda claro se los repito de nuevo: darse el tiempo necesario para la planeación y tomar con absoluta claridad todas las decisiones —lo que en el caso de un proyecto arquitectónico implica un concurso bien organizado— involucrando a la mayor parte de los afectados o beneficiados. Mientras las decisiones, las intenciones y los procesos continúen siendo opacos y apresurados, no habrá en México ni buena arquitectura ni buen urbanismo sino por accidente. En este caso, por la zona y por las casas de Barragán —la de Enrique del Moral, enfrente, ya fue modificada desafortunadamente—, el proyecto debe tratarse con extremo cuidado y habría que oponernos a decisiones apresuradas, mal planteadas y sin claridad, como, por lo que hasta ahora se ha visto, la que se propone.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma 244m






sk8hoppus said:


> Chicos, algunas fotos de ayer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una toma un poco más lejana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las estuve comparando con las fotos que tomé la semana pasada, y la verdad, a excepción de las "X´s" no ha habido mucho avance


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Cetram




Legomaniac said:


> Azcarnia
> 
> Sea o no la zona del ex edificio de Ferrocarriles, si hay una "visión" de reemplazar o remodelar el actual edificio. Por lo menos ese fue el plan original de ISSTE.
> 
> Aquí un render que hizo Ten arquitectos hace ya un rato.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Concept design for a project in Azcania



GERARDORS said:


> este no lo queria postear pero bueno hay va es de KMD pero no dice ni en que ciudad es obvio ni que Pais,pero no se ;no es Azcania????:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Project for a Underground Avenue and a park




Martin H Unzon said:


> Me parece que no lo he visto publicado por acá...
> Parque lineal Chapultepec (Arq. Perez Becerril/Diseño-Perspectivas: Xavier Erazo. - visión ilustrativa por encargo del GDF)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mas en... http://www.elsimulacro.com/?p=827


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Cine Latino 160-180m




mecanico242 said:


> de hoy, muy buen rítmo en Reforma 296


----------



## BrickellResidence

Unknown Construction



Mario_Giovannetti said:


> Una foto del nuevo edificio del juzgado en Niños Héroes.


----------



## BrickellResidence

another unknown project



GERARDORS said:


> dice q esta en calzada de Tlalpan 1461,si lo estan construyendo?


----------



## BrickellResidence

Some new Finished buildings




gratteciel said:


> *Ayer durante las horas de "buen tiempo".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BrickellResidence

Grand San Angel




SoHype! said:


> ^^
> Ya te los había posteado.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Marina 385




Para-noir said:


> Actualización de Marina 385


----------



## BrickellResidence

Reforma 90




GERARDORS said:


> Fernando Romero, posible Reforma 90:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Punta Reforma 170m




padawan72 said:


> Fresquecitas de hoy.
> 
> Desde la Bancaria:
> 
> 
> DSC06168 por padawan72, en Flickr
> 
> Como cambio la vista a Insurgentes con esta nueva torre:
> 
> 
> DSC06180 por padawan72, en Flickr
> 
> Par irsela imaginando terminadita:
> 
> 
> DSC06183 por padawan72, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC06185 por padawan72, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA 235m


vmzp85 said:


> De regreso a las actualizaciones semanales:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> saludos,


----------



## BrickellResidence

Constructions in the Santa Fe area




Martin H Unzon said:


> Si cumplió su estatura esperada, sólo que es mas fácil apreciarla desde la otra vista que a veces nos comparte Ind-Erick (la fachada opuesta)... pero si anda por los 180 pues se nota la diferencia de estatura respecto a la Península Arcos de 144m, tal vez cuando se coloque el remate de cristal que oculta el helipuerto o cubo que se ve en la cima sea mas claro, pero... de haber estado solita como la Altus y no con tantos pisos que sólo se ven en la otra fachada, hubiese sido mas obvio su tamaño...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (foto de hace poco mas de un mes en el face e Anteus Constructora)





ind-Erick said:


>


----------



## BrickellResidence

Plaza Carso Area




donbu7 said:


> Aqui una foto de la 3ra fase de Plaza carso en construccion asi como los ya casi concluidos Fase 1 y 2 de Polarea mismos que al parecer quedaran rodeados por carso


----------



## BrickellResidence

Punto Chapultepec 237m




maximiliandrake said:


> foto tomada por mi el dia de ayer 18/sep:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Nuevo Polanco area




mikaparaiso said:


> Hola que tal, espero se encuentren muy bien, rapidamente les traigo unas actualizaciones de menos de cuatro dias. ¡Saludos!
> 
> -Disculpen la calidad de las fotografías-
> *Alto Polanco
> 
> 
> *Corporativo Bancomer*
> 
> 
> *No sabia donde publicar esta fotografia, supongo que podria entrar en este ramo, es el edificio de Marina Nacional.





Barcelo388 said:


> Update EN223, ya en topped out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers:





Martin H Unzon said:


> Pues insisto, la afirmación de DanielJacoboAl: "ningun inversionista Español goza de buena reputación en ningún lado.." es excesiva y pudiera interpretarse hasta insultante, no pretendo ungirme abogado de nadie pero no estoy de acuerdo con esa frase imprecisa, desatinada y hasta despreciante ... generaliza y errarás. (y hasta ahí llego con el tema).
> 
> ... Y respecto al número de pisos, es correcta la anotación de ruben_mo_ga , claro que son mas 30 pisos pues llevan terminada la estructura de 29 y trabajan varios niveles arriba, según consta en esta foto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y en la anterior que publiqué...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (En la imagen que poseo con mas resolución son claras las placas que indican al menos 29 pisos de estructura ya terminada)


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Manacar 140m



Legomaniac said:


> *Avances Torre Manacar​*
> Septiembre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://3difica.info/proyectos/cinemanacar/fotografias-de-eje/#eje.jpg


----------



## BrickellResidence

Miyana 




TheEconomist72 said:


> Unas saliditas del horno, cortesía de mi novia..........
> 
> Se ve que va rápida la cimentación.





GERARDORS said:


> Ya abrieron su showroom y llama la atencion su torre + alta ya que sigue sin que la "presenten" formalmente:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo




SoHype! said:


> Mini actualizada a los renders.





IgnacioMX said:


> Avances del dia de hoy


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana 165m



mecanico242 said:


> ^^


----------



## BrickellResidence

Glorieta de Insurgentes




mecanico242 said:


> Por el lado de Jalapa ya se asoman algunas varillas. Espero que la torre le de un levantón a esa salida del metro que hoy en día es bastante horripilante.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Central park Interlomas 



IgnacioMX said:


> Del dia de hoy


A new Construction




afrmx said:


> ¿Se acuerdan de este proyecto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pues ya esta en construcción, hoy que pase ya se ve que van empezando los pisos de departamentos, y ya esta completa la estructura de estacionamientos.


----------



## BrickellResidence

En-223 and a new construction



Raaqmx said:


> Fotos tomadas hoy de la "Comercial Mexicana" que están construyendo en Lago Alberto y Lago Xochimilco, junto a la YMCA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí el link de la Delegación MH donde mencionan que el predio de Lago Xochimilco 343, tiene permiso de construcción para "Tienda Comercial Mexicana, S.A.", yo creo será un FRESKO, porque el terreno no tiene el tamaño para una CM normal y no City Market, porque hace poco mencionaron las próximas aperturas y no mencionaban a este (además la zona no creo se preste para un City Market).
> 
> http://www.miguelhidalgo.gob.mx/sitio2013/?page_id=8015
> 
> Otras dos de EN223 desde arriba.


----------



## el palmesano

amazing!! keep posting!


----------



## Highcliff

oh yeah....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Gatech12

Awesome projects for Mexico City!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Remodelation for the Hermanos Rodriguez Autodrome...




Legomaniac said:


> Remodelacion Autodromo Hermanos Rodríguez
> 
> Compañeros les comento que en vista de las noticias sobre el regreso de F1 a México, ya hay información "disponible" en la web sobre la supuesta remodelacion en puerta para el Autodromo Hermanos Rodríguez. Según la información que encontré en varias fuentes el monto de inversión seria de aprox 20 MDD. El diseño es por Tilke GmbH - Projects y los renders son los siguientes:
> 
> **ojo, el plan ya tiene mas de un año y puede que haya cambios.
> 
> **ojo, el plan ya tiene mas de un año y puede que haya cambios.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Meier tower 150m Prep




Legomaniac said:


> Torre de Meier
> 
> Foto por Richar Santi en Facebook a traves de Edificios de Mexico en Facebook
> link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Edificios-de-México-Sitio-Oficial-/154843184917?hc_location=stream


----------



## BrickellResidence

Update BBVA tower 235m




Busologo said:


> lo que me encontre en facebook


----------



## el palmesano

where will be located the meier tower??


----------



## BrickellResidence

Coyoacan, the southern side of the city


----------



## Highcliff

I can't wait to see the mitikah building....:banana::banana:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sciroco Elite Residences (170m) and Mistral residences (150m)




SoHype! said:


>


New Renders....




Mimifetra said:


> Torre Mistral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todas las imagenes las saque de la pagina de Gaeta Springall Arquitectos, Saludos..


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mitikah

267M/ 875FT/ 60FL

734842_195112563961071_1462661218_n by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


615605_390449364358691_1699083451_o by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


2 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma

244M/ 800FT/ 57FL


Reforma by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Casa-Bview-675x480 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


Martin H Unzon said:


> Por fin un juego de tensores concluido...


----------



## sergio_235

hagan un thread de super construcciones de todo mexico!
o almenos uno de edificios que superen los 150 mts de todo mexico :|


----------



## BrickellResidence

Residencial Altaire II 40 floors, 140m


Screen Shot 2013-11-19 at 10.27.13 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


Screen Shot 2013-11-19 at 10.27.31 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA Bancomer

235m/ 771FT/ 50 FL


Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.15 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.42 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


vmzp85 said:


> Les paso el avance de la semana:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> saludos,


----------



## BrickellResidence

Punto Chapultepec

237M/ 777FT/ 56FL


1398419_560676100669349_887862328_o by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

1410734_560676070669352_742439105_o by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


Martin H Unzon said:


>


----------



## BrickellResidence

Punta Reforma

170m/ 590 FT/ 36 FL


Screen Shot 2013-04-12 at 8.47.48 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


mecanico242 said:


> De hoy


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sciroco Elite Residences

171m/ 561FT/ 40FL


sirocoa by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Peninsula II

180M/ 590FT/ 49FL










Updates:


ind-Erick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mistral U/C

140M/459FT/ 40FL


3 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Latino 

200-180M/ 590FT/ 46FL


6coa by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


mecanico242 said:


> De hace rato. Ya despunta.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Infiniti Santa Fe

130m/ 3x 115m


infinitis by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA Polanco

136m/ 446FT/ 37FL


Centro Operativo by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Virreyes 

130M/ 426FT/ 30FL





































Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence

The last one to show off Mexico City's growing Skyline



JorgeORandall said:


> Ya casi esta a unos cuantos metros de pasar a Torre Mayor :yes:. Esta imagen es de ulysses_mmx pueden seguirlo en su cuenta de Instagram.


----------



## skyscraper 500

LANCER. said:


> Desde El Mismo Angulo Que Las De Hacci :colgate:
> 
> 
> Ciudad de México 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Ciudad de México 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> La Ultima Del 2013 por LANCER., en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## gabrielbabb

good updates


----------



## gabrielbabb

Carso update


----------



## BrickellResidence

Coyoacan and mitikah Complex Fusion



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Centro Coyoacán + Mitikah*
> 
> 
> En el último número de la revista Real Estate Market dedicado a proyectos comerciales y de usos mixtos aparece este render de Mitikah.
> 
> Al parecer se trata de una modernización en integración del actual Centro Coyoacan al conjunto comercial de Mitikah y de hecho adopta ya el nombre de la "ciudad viva".
> 
> De acuerdo al Render (Y si no me equivoco), El Palacio de Hierro estaría cediendo su espacio para aumentar el area comercial del Centro Coyoacán, mientras que se reubicarián hacia la parte norte (Manzana del Centro Banamex).
> 
> ¿Alguién tiene más detalles sobre esto?


----------



## BrickellResidence

Antara Pedregal 


Oskar.Mx said:


> *Más detalles y primeros renders sobre "Antara del Sur"*
> 
> (Los que pedían parques creo que deben quedar al menos parcialmente satisfechos)
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diseñado y desarrollado por Sordo Madaleno, Picacho Lifestyle Center (Antara Pedregal / Antara del Sur), es el nuevo proyecto inmobiliario de usos mixtos al sur de la ciudad donde se integrarán oficinas, áreas de locales comerciales, de comida rápida, de entretenimiento, restaurantes y cines.*
> 
> La inversión aproximada es de 4,900 millones de pesos y se estima empiece a operar en 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El centro comercial contará con apróximadamente 130 locales comerciales distribuidos en 4 niveles, los 3 primeros estarán destinados a locales comerciales, mientras que en el cuarto nivel se planea una zona de restaurantes y bares así como zona de comida rápida. En conjunto suman 50,000m2 de área comercial rentable y un área de circulación y servicios de 18,245m2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El mall, se desarrollará a partir de una área central descubierta que contará con jardines, plazas, espejos de agua, fuentes, un parque con juegos infantiles, kioskos, fuentes de sodas y un teatro al aire libre con una pantalla de cine, todo esto para tener una experiencia familiar completa.*
> 
> 
> *Picacho Lifestyle Center también contempla 4 Torres de Oficinas que serán desarrolladas en 4 etapas. La primer etapa la integrarán las torres 1 y 2, ambas con 14 niveles y 20,000 metros cuadrados construidos.* En ambas torres los 2 primeros niveles estarán destinados a comercios. *En una segunda etapa se construirán las torres 2 y 4, estas torres también contarán con 14 niveles y dedicarán sus primeras 2 plantas a zonas comerciales, sin embargo serán d*e mayor tamaño y sumarán poco más de *90,000 metros cuadrados en ambas torres.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Además de contar con 12 Salas de Cine y un Teatro al aire libre, una Galería de Arte y un área de exposiciones completarán la oferta comercial de este nuevo desarrollo.*
> 
> _"Lo que buscamos es que la gente que llegue al centro comercial se sienta orgullosa de pertenecer a ese lugar. Queremos sobrepasar las expectativas de los usuarios, que no sea únicamente un centro comercial, si no un espacio que genere bienestar y calidad de vida"_ Asegura Sordo Madaleno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> También se ha considerado el impacto que causará el nuevo centro comercial a la zona, por lo que se ha trabajado para incorporar accesos que no obstruyan la circulación en las calles aledañas y específicamente al Periferico Sur. *También se han integrado vialidades internas* y cerca de 7,000 cajones de estacionamiento.​


----------



## BrickellResidence

Cuatro Caminos Bus Station remodelation



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Con una inversión de 1,900 millones de pesos, la construcción del Mexipuerto Cuatro Caminos arrancará en 2014 y de acuerdo con lo proyectado su apertura se llevará a cabo en 2015.*
> 
> 
> El proyecto consiste en la ampliación, remodelación y modernización de la terminal de transporte público de la Línea 2 del Sistema de Transporte Colectivo Metro, de la Ciudad de México, en la estación Cuatro Caminos.
> 
> *En este espacio habrá una zona comercial con tiendas de autoservicio y las departamentales Sears y Sanborns, así como una zona de comida rápida, restaurantes y cines. Con su operación se crearán 1,200 nuevos empleos.*
> 
> Desarrolladora Mexicana de Infraestructura Social (DMI) como sociedad entre Promotora IDEAL de Grupo Carso y Grupo Prodi serán los encargados de edificar la obra, la cual una vez concluida se convirtá en la estación de transferencia modal más grande y concurrida del país.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Residencial Vidalta 40Fl/140m
Residencial Avivia 35Fl/ 120m




MrBerenjena said:


> Y silenciosamente se yergue el nuevo vecino de Vidalta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BrickellResidence

Miyana Complex

140-80m/ 20-40FL


1 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update: 



Sumbarino said:


> Una foto del día de hoy del desarrollo
> 
> Enviado desde mi SGH-I337M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Skyscraper for Mexico city 

Torre Peninsula III

250m/820FT/ 62FL


IMG_2193 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr





Updates:
​


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Renders of Peninsula Tower 3


Mimifetra said:


> hola, buscando información de la nueva Torre de Península encontré estas imágenes
> Aquí podemos ver que es la torre con menos altura, pero lo interesante es ver es que aunque lo maneja como city tower 7, hasta abajo dice que es de Citicapital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y en estas imágenes ya se puede observar la estructura con el aumento de pisos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y por ultimo esta foto de Península Arcos y Tower que serán sus acompañantes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todas estas imágenes las encontré en la pagina de Luis Bozzo Estructuras y Proyectos, S.L.


----------



## BrickellResidence

New updates! 

Torre Reforma

244M/ 800FT/ 57FL


Reforma by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Casa-Bview-675x480 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


Fherdinand0 said:


> El muro me da la sensacion de orden, limpieza y solidez, de que todo esta perfectamente planeado; los huecos salteados me dan la impresión que desafian ese orden.
> 
> Les dejo una foto de hoy...


----------



## BrickellResidence

Almost Topped out!

Torre BBVA Bancomer

235m/ 771FT/ 50 FL


Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.15 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.42 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


riveraconde said:


> Entre tantas fotos tan buenas y generalmente tan actualizadas, es difícil sacar algo diferente e igual de bueno, no obstante les comparto algunas que tomé el lunes pasado en la mañana que tuve varias reuniones en Reforma y aproveché entre una reunión y otra. Espero les gusten.
> 
> Desde el el *Club Piso 51*, muestran que el bloque 17 ya se construía desde varios días antes (lástima la contaminación):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde el *Four Seasons*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La clásica toma general, luce imponente:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y algunos close-ups:


----------



## BrickellResidence

almost Topped out too!

Punta Reforma

186m/ 613 FT/ 36 FL


Screen Shot 2013-04-12 at 8.47.48 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


Vampirodf said:


> Punta Reforma hace 15 días visto desde el piso 18 del edificio ex Avantel
> (el vecino de la BMV)


----------



## BrickellResidence

Reaching Completion!

Sciroco Elite Residences

171m/ 561FT/ 40FL


sirocoa by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


Piloto_Mexico said:


> Hey, ya sé que están extasiados con el nuevo proyecto de torres que está sobre Av. Santa Fe (¿Four Seasons?); sin embargo, les comparto una foto de cómo están hoy Siroco Elite Residences, Península y vecinas que las acompañan.
> 
> Nótese el cirrocúmulus aviáticus a la distancia (punto para el que sepa qué es )


----------



## BrickellResidence

Rising!

Torre Reforma Latino 

200-180M/ 590FT/ 44FL


6coa by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


Vampirodf said:


> El edificio Reforma Latino en una toma hecha desde el piso 18 del edificio
> ex Avantel (vecino de la BMV) hace 15 días. Disculpen el reflejo del
> vidrio pero nos da una buena vista.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Reforma 380 

110m/ 328FT/ 22FL


R380 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


Robr_07 said:


> También he visto que están trabajando en una placita saliendo de metro Hidalgo y en la Alameda Sur en Coapa.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, cuando pasé el domingo por Reforma vi este proyecto que no conocía, está muy cerca de Reforma 412.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Glorieta 

130M/ 436FT/ 28FL


s51q by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

4sj8 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


Sebastianovik said:


> Va pa arriba


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Project announced today

Torre Cuarzo 

160m/110m/ 524FT/ 39-27FL


----------



## Eliseo S

WOW!, very nice projects!


----------



## jonathaninATX

That Torre Glorieta project looks a lot taller than 193ft. But looks impressive. :cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

jonathaninATX said:


> That Torre Glorieta project looks a lot taller than 193ft. But looks impressive. :cheers:


oh yeah sorry its 426 Feet


----------



## jonathaninATX

It's cool, but I'm been really impressed at all the towers being built in Mexico City. kay:


----------



## Maximalist

Torre BBVA is a classic Richard Rogers building, but this style, which looked futuristic about a decade ago is starting to look a bit repetitive and stale.I fear he's beginning to coast a bit.


----------



## sergio_235

cual se construye mas atras del punta reforma??


----------



## BrickellResidence

sergio_235 said:


> cual se construye mas atras del punta reforma??


Thats a very old pic, its from 2006 somethings and its Reforma 222


----------



## skyscraper 500

*México City*



cocono said:


> Por Antonio Bar





Goth said:


>



:banana::banana:


----------



## VERDRH

^^ Que hermosas imágenes¡¡¡


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Condesa 150-170m 



GERARDORS said:


> Torre Condesa de Edmonds en proceso:


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Renders and Updates of Torres Cuarzo 180m 40Fl



gratteciel said:


> Un poco extraña la presentación...





lurtrester said:


> Le estan dando con todo a la cimentacion. Fotos de hoy.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mistral 160-170m



Mimifetra said:


> Hola! aquí les dejo otros renders de Torre Mistral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y estos 2 últimos, donde según yo se puede apreciar a Torre Mistral casi con las misma altura de Siroco*.
> *(ANTES)*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(AHORA)*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todas las imágenes son de Némesis Capital.
> 
> Y por último, no sé si ya habían puesto esta nota con anterioridad, ya que es del año pasado
> http://acmoderna.com/site/torre-siroco-una-nueva-perspectiva-para-tu-vida/
> de la cual me llamaron la atención, los siguientes párrafos:
> 
> *Siroco es el primer edifico de un conjunto de 3 torres a la cual pertenece, por esto sus amenities y demás áreas se irán complementando con el termino de las otras torres que ya se encuentran en obra, para ir adaptándolas a las necesidades de los clientes y del entorno.
> 
> Y aunque es un edificio de vivienda con departamentos para las personas de sus alrededores, se ha contemplado que dentro de este conjunto de 3 torres, haya*


----------



## BrickellResidence

Peninsula Santa Fe III 210m 62Fl



rafark said:


> Les dejo uno con mayor resoluciòn:


----------



## Grajales

*Mexico City constructions : Torre Reforma,Torre Bancomer*


----------



## 0scart

Great projects for Mexico City!


----------



## Sky-

Mexico City's Skyline is set to be one of the most spectacular and recognizable ones in the next 5-10 years. 

My main concern though, is to have many of the older, outdated and obsolete buildings demolished and re-developed.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Punta Reforma

186m/ 613 FT/ 36 FL


Screen Shot 2013-04-12 at 8.47.48 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


gratteciel said:


> *Encontré esta ¡Muy buena foto! de Josep Manel Sicart*
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset por SICK_SHOTS, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sciroco Elite Residences

171m/ 561FT/ 40FL


sirocoa by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:

Peninsula II

180M/ 590FT/ 49FL










Updates: 


Torre Mistral 

170M/557FT/ 50FL


























Updates:



lurtrester said:


> De hoy


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo

173M,140m,130m,100M/ +25FL


Screen Shot 2013-02-03 at 4.04.10 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2013-02-03 at 4.00.52 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:






Coku said:


> _Tomas desde el 2o piso del Peri. La primera de la construcción junto a Pericentro y la segunda sobre los avances del Toreo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en Flickr
> _


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA Polanco

136m/ 446FT/ 37FL


Centro Operativo by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


mikaparaiso said:


> Les comparto una leve actualización de la zona.
> Punto Polanco, en Lago Alberto.
> *Chequen la vista que tendrán una vez concluida la obra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y la Bancomer de Parques Polanco, sigue igual.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Alto Polanco 

6x 130m/ 426FT/ 37FL











Updates:


dido13 said:


> Alto polanco!!!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Glorieta 

130M/ 193FT/ 28FL


s51q by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

4sj8 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


mostrolin said:


> Foto tomada hace un par de días


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Virreyes 

136M/ 426FT/ 30FL





































Updates:


oswaldobautista said:


> De hoy, que me fui a dar una vueltota en bici !
> Lunes 10 Feb.
> 
> 
> 100_1285 por Oz Ba, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 100_1284 por Oz Ba, en Flickr
> 
> Y desde el Bosque, así se aprecia la "parte trasera"
> 
> 
> 100_1286 por Oz Ba, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Some new projects/ proposals













GERARDORS said:


> este se llamara Grand Park , pero no se su ubicacion exacta:





xaviyankee said:


> ^^ Pensaba que Grand Park era este proyecto en Ferrocarril de Cuernavaca 697 en Nuevo Polanco.


----------



## el palmesano

is amazing see how Mexico city is devoloping!


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Projects 



rafark said:


> Aquì el render, ¡Me encanta!


For Santa Fe District 


Screen Shot 2014-03-04 at 7.55.22 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana

165m/541FT/33FL



























[/CENTER]

Updates:


mecanico242 said:


> Tenemos grúa '


----------



## hacci

Me entero de más proyectos aquí que en SSC México.

I'm totally into this thread.


----------



## hacci

I don't understand why someone thought that building that tower in Lomas would be a nice thing. hno:


----------



## willman87

Bravo Mexico. Impresionante como se ha transformado av. de la reforma con esos nuevos edificios. Saludos desde España


----------



## BrickellResidence

the +200m cluster ( yes all of these 5 are +200m)



Ðâ®k§k¥ said:


> Densidad


----------



## miguelon

Skyline with a visual impact on the scale of Chicago or NYC will be really hard to archive.

Many of the worlds best skylines are like that because there are physical barriers + better urban planning that confine the buildings in certain areas. 

NYC with Manhattan island
Hong Kong, tight space
Chicago, Toronto, Dubai, waterfront or lakefront
Vancouver, San Francisco, Boston, Sydney have a tight peninsula with downtown core.

In Mexico City, is following the pattern of places like Sao Paolo, Beijing or Los Angeles with spread out development without a single unified CBD.


----------



## rafark

Torre University Club

The new tower of the University Club of Mexico. 



GERARDORS said:


> y con ustedes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University club


----------



## mex-urbano

I believe that having two or three building clusters for business, offices and such is better than a single clustler like NYC or Chgo, People have diversity of sites to visit. Chicago is too Blah in my view, once you leave the area there's nothing to see.


----------



## BrickellResidence

New 30-story residential complex 










and another new 40-story office tower ( note the colonial building that will make colindance with the modern office tower) 

The University Club Tower


----------



## BrickellResidence

new render of Punta Reforma 184m "Mexico City's Flatiron building"


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Polanco

6x 130m/ 426FT/ 37FL



























©BeGrand [/INDENT]

Updates:


----------



## hacci

Then just one question: someone knows how many towers does the "Be Grand" project has built until today? I'm very impressed because they keep building new towers in a lot of different places of the city.

Maybe they'll go out of Mexico City at some point, I don't know if they already did.


----------



## rafark

^^ Wrong forum.


----------



## hacci

Ya


----------



## Bond James Bond

Wow, there are some reeeeeally cool projects going up here! Keep up the good work! :cheers:


----------



## Bronxwood

mex-urbano said:


> I believe that having two or three building clusters for business, offices and such is better than a single clustler like NYC or Chgo, People have diversity of sites to visit. Chicago is too Blah in my view, once you leave the area there's nothing to see.


Mexico City designates Polanco, Reforma and Centro as different clusters but in New York these areas would be considered just one cluster. Midtown Manhattan is bigger than reforma, polanco and centro combined. New York has other areas outside Manhattan that are growing into business/commercial hubs. Hoboken, Jersey City (New Port, Journal Square), White Plains, Downtown Brooklyn, Flushing Queens, LIC Queens, and Forest Hills. I could also add Newark but right now it still needs more development to become much more attractive, but it's getting there no doubt. 

As for Chicago, it's single cluster is quite amazing, but its magic is in its low rise neighborhoods to the north that are equally great. Not everything must be a high rise cluster. Mexico's centro historico is not full of highrises but it's without a doubt the best urban experience you can find in DF, better than Polanco, Santa Fe, Reforma, Insurgents. etc. 

ps. Chicago also has the Evanston cluster to the north.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Bronxwood said:


> ps. Chicago also has the Evanston cluster to the north.


And the Oakbrook mini cluster to the west!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Manacar 

140m/ 459FT/ 30FL


manacar3 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

















Update:


----------



## RaymondHood

mex-urbano said:


> I believe that having two or three building clusters for business, offices and such is better than a single clustler like NYC or Chgo,



New York's "single [business] cluster" is about 6 or 7 miles long.
And then there's Newark and downtown Brooklyn.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

brickellresidence said:


> Torre Manacar
> 
> 140m/ 459FT/ 30FL
> 
> 
> manacar3 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:


Great design!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

brickellresidence said:


> new render of Punta Reforma 184m "Mexico City's Flatiron building"


Why is it called the Flatiron Building? I can't see the resemblance. Just because they're both on corners?


----------



## hacci

Manitopiaaa said:


> Why is it called the Flatiron Building? I can't see the resemblance. Just because they're both on corners?


It's called Punta Reforma, but we call it Flaitron Building because without the glass looks similar.


----------



## Minsk

brickellresidence said:


> Torre Paradox
> 
> 234m/767FT/ 62FL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/INDENT]
> 
> Updates:
> 
> La nueva Torre de Santa Fe por david310589, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

brickellresidence said:


> Unknow Construction about 115m right now



haha

so strange...


----------



## BrickellResidence

another unknown construction ( theres a dozen of unknown constructions around the city)


----------



## BrickellResidence

Punta Reforma

184m/ 613 FT/ 36 FL

















Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA Bancomer

235m/ 771FT/ 50 FL


Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.15 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.42 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma

244M/ 800FT/ 57FL


Reforma by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Casa-Bview-675x480 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:
Torre Reforma por francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Santa Fe elevated train station


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mistral 

160M/557FT/ 50FL


























Updates:
DSC02975 por in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Cuarzo 

180m,110m/ 590FT/ 39-27FL




Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Antara Polanco Phase II


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Polanco

6x 130m/ 426FT/ 37FL



























©BeGrand [/INDENT]

Updates:

Alto Polanco por david310589, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA Polanco

136m/ 446FT/ 37FL


Centro Operativo by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:

Centro Operativo BBVA Bancomer por david310589, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

New large Demolition 








en Flickr[/I][/FONT][/SIZE]

_








en Flickr_


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Latino 

180M/ 590 FT/ 44FL











Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

City Towers Grand


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana

165m/541FT/33FL



























[/CENTER]

Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Miyana Complex

180-80m/ 20-46FL


1 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update: 
https://flic.kr/p/nZRSDg


----------



## el palmesano

awsome!!! great updates!!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Residencial Vidalta II

140m/ 459FT/ 40FL

Screen Shot 2014-07-15 at 11.54.24 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:
DSC03169 por in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Central Park Interlomas

115m X6


----------



## BrickellResidence

Plaza Carso Phase II 105m










en Flickr


----------



## lobitodf

*¿ Qué edificio es ?*



brickellresidence said:


> New Demolition for a new mega project


Cual es ese edificio que están demoliendo ?. Gracias...


----------



## BrickellResidence

lobitodf said:


> Cual es ese edificio que están demoliendo ?. Gracias...


Edificio Musart


----------



## BrickellResidence

New project, I calculate it about 150-200m 



SoHype! said:


> En proyecto.


----------



## Gatech12

Awesome Updates!! Mexico will have a decent skyline during the future


----------



## el palmesano

^^

In 5 years it will be really amazing!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Glorieta 

130M/ 193FT/ 28FL


s51q by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

4sj8 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


Sebastianovik said:


> *Update.*
> 
> 
> IMG_1614


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Proyect


Sofitel Reforma 

150M/ 493FT/ 40FL


----------



## Gatech12

Is Sofitel Reforma under construction or not?


----------



## BrickellResidence

Gatech12 said:


> Is Sofitel Reforma under construction or not?


Is in Preparations and foundation work


----------



## Gatech12

> Is in Preparations and foundation work


 You should move to the projects in Latinscraper is a nice project!


----------



## BrickellResidence

edit


----------



## JorgeORandall

Santa Fe 


Quelonio said:


>


----------



## skyscraper 500

gratteciel said:


> Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma por francerobert2001, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

ind-Erick said:


> DSC03290 por in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1561 por in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC03296 por in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC03292 por in-dErick, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## JorgeORandall

Project Miyana the tallest building is about 200 meters


----------



## BrickellResidence

New residential proyect for the southern side of the city 

Be Grand Pedregal
Screen Shot 2014-08-13 at 4.21.57 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand San Angel


Unknown Constructions


----------



## BrickellResidence

new projects....





































New medical project

10635985_645016072283398_5270814975435848475_n by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

New office tower for Santa Fe district
10635835_294191360789474_1789076626291002010_n by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

New Residential tower for Polanco











new 2, 25 story residential towers
grand-tower-del-valle-home1 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

new rumours that this tower of 286m will begin construction soon


----------



## el palmesano

brickellresidence said:


> new rumours that this tower of 286m will begin construction soon




^^

great news!!!


It would be awesome to see that park surrounded by lot of high towers!


----------



## el palmesano

brickellresidence said:


> new projects....



I like that projects


----------



## 009

New Airport


----------



## John Nicollet Mall

Not very familiar with Mexico City, but I do love the skyscrapers going up here. There is an exuberance and artistic creativity in their designs that is lacking in many US cities. The 286 meter tower will make a great iconic gateway between the city and the park. :applause:


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Mexico City International airport and its surroundings (new Mexico City Metropolitan Park, New CBD)

Its the largest Infrastructure project in Latin America and Mexico

-550,000 sqm (1st terminal building)
- 3 terminals (all phases concluded)
- 50 million capacity annually (1st terminal) +120 million capacity (all terminals)
- 210 boarding gates (all 3 terminals) 95 boarding gates (1st Terminal)
- 6 runways ( 3 in the 1st phase)


CERTIFICATION : LEED PLATINUM

ESTUDIOS TECNICOS, CONSULTORIA Y ASESORIA : MITRE (MIT), INSTITUTO POLITECNICO NACIONAL, IATA

MASTER PLAN : ARUP

CONSTRUCTION MANAGEMENT : PARSONS

ARQUITECTS : FOSTER+PARTNERS + FREE + NETHERLANDS AIRPORT CONSULTANTS (NACO)

TOTAL INVESTMENT : +12,000 MILLONES DE DOLARES


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Bus Terminal 
41- story office building and a hotel



hook89 said:


> Lamento quebrar tu ilusión pero el hotel va en el edificio pequeño jeje.


----------



## Gatech12

Those are some great projects for Mexico city.


----------



## John Nicollet Mall

A lovely, visionary, and dramatic proposal for the airport. I love the large addition of green space to this huge city and its connection to Chapultepec Park. Will dramatically reweave and change the dynamics of this city for the better. A masterpiece of urban design.


----------



## roballan

Mexico City has come up with some great projects lately. It was about time, since the city had been static for a long time.


----------



## el palmesano

is so exciting see so many projects in Mexico city... is the biggest city of hispanic world, so is awesome see all that development!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

new residential building for Polanco


----------



## Phaleo

cant built supertall because of earthquake problem ?.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Phaleo said:


> cant built supertall because of earthquake problem ?.


no we already have the technology for it but building a super tall in mexico city is veeery expensive, however we already have a 452m super tall waiting for approval


----------



## Phaleo

^^ that is a good news. btw New Mexico city international airport really awesome :cheers:...glassy....prettier than the Shenzen Bao'an airport..


----------



## kevnasty27

brickellresidence said:


> no we already have the technology for it but building a super tall in mexico city is veeery expensive, however we already have a 452m super tall waiting for approval


Which tower are you referring to? and render please


----------



## Fern~Fern*

brickellresidence said:


> no we already have the technology for it but building a super tall in mexico city is veeery expensive, however we already have a 452m super tall waiting for approval




^^ With that height, would it make it Latin America's tallest by any chance?


...inquiring minds would like to know!


----------



## BrickellResidence

The render isn't released yet due to frequent protest by neighbours living in the area, theres many cases that when a tall skyscraper is announced the residents of the zone usually protest against the construction of the skyscraper because of the increase of traffic and population in the zone... I know very childish but we are barely starting to have the vertical culture... so this is why the developers are kind of keeping it a secret until they get approval. 

Well this tower would be North America's and Latin America's tallest actually (roof height) but leaving off new york's +450m constructions


----------



## RaymondHood

I like the red and gray one a lot.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Paradox

234m/767FT/ 62FL



























[/INDENT]

Updates:

DSC03374 by in-dErick, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma

244M/ 800FT/ 57FL




















Update:

Ciudad de México - Torre Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Torre Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA Bancomer

235m/ 771FT/ 50 FL


Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.15 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.42 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:

Por Omar Reyna


----------



## BrickellResidence

Punto Chapultepec

237M/ 777FT/ 56FL


1398419_560676100669349_887862328_o by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

1410734_560676070669352_742439105_o by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:DSCF9769 by Martin H Unzon, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Punta Reforma

184m/ 613 FT/ 36 FL

















Update:

Ciudad de México - Torre Punta-Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sciroco Elite Residences

171m/ 561FT/ 40FL

Torre Mistral 

160M/557FT/ 50FL


























Updates:


sirocoa by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:
DSC03378 by in-dErick, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana

165m/541FT/33FL



























[/CENTER]

Updates:


maximiliandrake said:


>


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo

173M,140m,130m,100M/ +25FL










Update:








on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Latino 

180M/ 590 FT/ 44FL











Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Manacar 

140m/ 459FT/ 30FL


manacar3 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Infiniti Santa Fe

130m/ 3x 115m


infinitis by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:IMG_0646 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Miyana Complex

180-80m/ 20-46FL


1 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA Polanco

136m/ 446FT/ 37FL


Centro Operativo by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Polanco

6x 130m/ 426FT/ 37FL



























©BeGrand [/INDENT]

Updates:








on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Glorieta 

130M/ 193FT/ 28FL


s51q by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

4sj8 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:

DSCF9748 by Martin H Unzon


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Virreyes 

136M/ 426FT/ 30FL





































Updates:

Pedregal 24 by david310589, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Cuarzo 

180m,110m/ 590FT/ 39-27FL




Updates:
DSCF9813 by Martin H Unzon, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Residencial Vidalta II

140m/ 459FT/ 40FL

Screen Shot 2014-07-15 at 11.54.24 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:
DSC03162 por in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

wow! great development:cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

City Towers Grand












BBVA y Alto Polanco







[/url]Centro Operativo Bancomer by victorhjzz, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ushangar112

Mexico City is the financial center of Latin America and virtually every foreign and domestic corporation has operations in the city. It produces an amazing 25% of Mexico’s $815 billion economy making Mexico City


----------



## Gatech12

ushangar112 said:


> Mexico City is the financial center of Latin America and virtually every foreign and domestic corporation has operations in the city. It produces an amazing 25% of Mexico’s $815 billion economy making Mexico City


Mexico is 1.325 trillion gdp and Mexico city is 420 billion gdp


----------



## skyscraper 500

México City - Reforma Avenue

In this same pic, 14 new skyscrapers more will be added in 2015 !!!



ind-Erick said:


> México DF-Edo de México
> 
> 
> DSC03619 by in-dErick, on Flickr





brickellresidence said:


> New Height increase for this project from 237m to 259m making it the new city tallest, until the 452m proposal reaches construction status





Fern~Fern* said:


> ^^ What's the status of this magnificent project???


Under Construction ^^^^^^^^

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Fern~Fern*

^^ How far along is it...?

Any pics with cranes in action?


----------



## JorgeORandall

There will built Sky Tower, Punto Chapultepec, Puerta Reforma, Diana Tower and CETRAM Chapultepec Tower:3



riveraconde said:


> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeORandall

Skyline Reforma


riveraconde said:


> Es difícil escoger entre tantas fotos, pero creo haber escogido algunas de las mejores, mañana les ponga algunas del skyline con la latino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeORandall

BBVA TOWER in Reforma 


/-/_E_C_T_O_R 8§8 said:


> Pues ya caí rendido, me encanta!!! :banana::cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí ya se ve el detalle de la parte trasera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoro como se ven estos cubos con el azul :lol:


----------



## JorgeORandall

Punta Reforma tower



gratteciel said:


> *De hoy.*
> 
> 
> Ciudad de México - Torre Punta Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Ciudad de México - Torre Punta Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## JorgeORandall

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^^ How far along is it...?
> 
> Any pics with cranes in action?


You can see here



Martin H Unzon said:


> DSCF0045(1) by Martin H Unzon, on Flickr


----------



## JorgeORandall

Latino Tower



gratteciel said:


> *De hoy.*
> 
> 
> Ciudad de México - Torre Reforma Latino by francerobert2001, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ciudad de México - Torre Reforma Latino by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## JorgeORandall

Diana Tower is on the third floor now



Martin H Unzon said:


> Va a buena velocidad también
> 
> DSCF9955(1) by Martin H Unzon, on Flickr


I can imagine whe it finally be built :3 near :3 Torre Diana and one future and eventually project


Ral909 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## JorgeORandall

riveraconde said:


> Espero que no se cansen de ver fotos! De la misma tanda del viernes pasado antes de aterrizar:
> 
> 
> Aquí se aprecia Nueva Granada y Parques Polanco, así como construcciones vecinas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeORandall

Miyana Project of 4 towers the tallest is near +200m



senriquez said:


> Avances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





Assemblage23 said:


> Leyendo el periódico me encontré esto. El edificio más alto tiene 44 niveles sobre el Basamento, que por sus dobles alturas equivale a unos 6 pisos adicionales, siendo equivalente a 50 pisos :rock:
> 
> ​


----------



## Fern~Fern*

JorgeORandall said:


> You can see here



I'm not following...what are you showing me? :dunno:


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ he is showing you the status of the 259m tower.... the photo is the construction site


----------



## Fern~Fern*

brickellresidence said:


> ^^ he is showing you the status of the 259m tower.... the photo is the construction site



^^ Just seems like a tight fit...


----------



## BrickellResidence

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^^ Just seems like a tight fit...


Yep its going to be a very skinny tower, just like the new New York Skinny towers LOL


----------



## BrickellResidence

new Unknown Construction


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo

173M,140m,130m,100M/ +25FL










Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

New 70- Story Skyscraper announced designed by Architect Norman Foster (renders soon to be released) Now its 2 Supertalls proposed for Mexico City (cheers!) 

Reforma 432

El desarrollo inmobiliario que ahora sí muestra signos de avance es el de Reforma 432 esquina con Sevilla.

Es de Abilia, de María Asunción Aramburuzabala y que capitanea Guillermo Buitano. Va a ser el más espectacular de la capital del país. Considere que la torre va a tener unos 70 pisos, 15 más que la Torre Mayor. Va a contar con el estacionamiento robótico más grande del mundo, para dar cabida a unos cuatro mil vehículos, el cual estará en un edificio contiguo al rascacielos. El diseño arquitectónico es del afamado Norman Foster, el mismo que ganó el nuevo Aeropuerto de la Ciudad de México. Se habla de una inversión de alrededor de 300 millones de dólares.

http://www.dineroenimagen.com/2014-10-02/44227
__________________


----------



## BrickellResidence

EDIT
__________________


----------



## skyscraper 500

3 Supertalls actually..

- Torre Darksky
- Torre Santander (On-hold)
- Torre R432

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Unknown Construction


Miyana by david310589, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Conceptual renders of Reforma Colon Project 

Now its 4 super-tall proposals!!!!

Torre Hidrosina 452m
Puerta Reforma -+400m
R432 -+330m
Reforma Colon -+300m


----------



## skyscraper 500

Mexico City is having a construction boom this decade!!!


Cetram Chapultepec, 41 floors U/C



rafark said:


> Y este que puso Gerardors no se si sea el mismo:



:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

awesome!! that boom of construction is great!


----------



## BrickellResidence

2 new residential towers

Torre Budapest 35 Floors

Screen Shot 2014-10-27 at 3.42.40 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Polarea Phase VI 33 Floors


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Condesa Unknown Height +-150m

Screen Shot 2014-10-27 at 3.58.13 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## Fern~Fern*

Just a suggestion:

It would really help if there was a map indicating the location of each new proposal.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Done This is the Map of the proposals showing in this page (Torre Condesa's exact location is unknown yet but Im showing the location of the district that is going to be located in)

Screen Shot 2014-10-28 at 12.38.23 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


HOWEVER I HAD TIME TO INDICATE THE LOCATION OF ALL THE U/C, PROPOSALS OF +150M IN MEXICO CITY

*ENTIRE CITY*

Screen Shot 2014-10-28 at 1.08.08 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

*CONDESA-NAPOLES*
Screen Shot 2014-10-28 at 1.09.50 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

*SOUTHERN SIDE OF THE CITY*
Screen Shot 2014-10-28 at 1.08.40 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

*REFORMA-HISTORIC CENTER*
Screen Shot 2014-10-28 at 1.09.41 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

*SANTA FE *
Screen Shot 2014-10-28 at 1.09.06 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

*PALMAS-POLANCO-TOREO*
Screen Shot 2014-10-28 at 1.09.19 AM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

hope this helped a lot


----------



## Fern~Fern*

Map absolutely makes it much easier to get the big picture...Thanks!


The colon project is 4 towers???

Shangri La looks like this tower and colon are pretty near Torre Latino Americana???


----------



## BrickellResidence

Fern~Fern* said:


> Map absolutely makes it much easier to get the big picture...Thanks!
> 
> 
> The colon project is 4 towers???
> 
> Shangri La looks like this tower and colon are pretty near Torre Latino Americana???


yes Colon project includes one super tall, 2 +200m towers and one 20 story building

and yes Shangri-la will be Latinos neighbour and Colon is about 10-20 blocks from the Latino tower


----------



## Fern~Fern*

Good info....so of the two I mentioned above, which have broken ground?


----------



## BrickellResidence

Fern~Fern* said:


> Good info....so of the two I mentioned above, which have broken ground?


they both have been recently announced so they are in Proposal status


----------



## skyscraper 500

More skyscrapers for Mexico City



GERARDORS said:


> Master Planning Bosque real block XV
> 
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
> Located in one of the most important and in-growth areas of Mexico City, the master plan for this project is intended to accommodate residential towers ranging from 12 up to 20 levels.


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## hacci

@Brickellresidence: Is that Peri Cilindro tower a real project? An if yes, is it located on Periferico / Picacho - Ajusco or where? (Uso inglich por el subforo en el que esta esto)


----------



## rafark

brickellresidence said:


> Done This is the Map of the proposals showing in this
> 
> REFORMA-HISTORIC CENTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Some projects are missing there :

Puerta reforma
Torre Reforma
R90
Hidrosina towe
I


----------



## skyscraper 500

Torre Bancomer 235m



Robr_07 said:


> Así lucía Torre Bancomer la noche de ayer, me está gustando bastante el resultado.
> 
> 
> 
> Torre Bancomer by Robanks, on Flickr​



:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Update:

Torre Paradox

234m/767FT/ 62FL












[/INDENT]

Updates:

DSC04389 by in-dErick, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma

244M/ 800FT/ 57FL











Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA Bancomer

235m/ 771FT/ 50 FL


Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.15 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.42 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:







[/url]DSCF0374(1) by Martin H Unzon, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Punta Reforma

184m/ 613 FT/ 36 FL

















Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sciroco Elite Residences

171m/ 561FT/ 40FL


sirocoa by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:





Torre Mistral 

160M/557FT/ 50FL


























Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana

165m/541FT/33FL



























[/CENTER]

Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo

173M,140m,130m,100M/ +25FL










Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Latino 

180M/ 590 FT/ 44FL











Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Miyana Complex

180-80m/ 20-46FL


1 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Unknown construction


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA Polanco

136m/ 446FT/ 37FL


Centro Operativo by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Polanco

6x 130m/ 426FT/ 37FL









©BeGrand [/INDENT]

Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Glorieta 

130M/ 193FT/ 28FL


s51q by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

4sj8 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


----------



## Fern~Fern*

Hey you missed the update on "Colon Tower on Reform Boulevard"???


----------



## el palmesano

great updates


----------



## skyscraper 500

4 Supertalls will be added in this skyline of Reforma Avenue soon!!!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:



LANCER. said:


> Panorámica Nocturna Ciudad De México by LANCER., on Flickr
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

Skyline Torre Pemex, Ciudad De México by LANCER., on Flickr[/QUOTE]

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Downtown Santa Fe

115m-80m/ 377FT-262FT/ 25-18FL

Screen Shot 2014-11-15 at 1.08.16 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence

edit


----------



## skyscraper 500

4 proyects of supertalls starting construction soon!!
:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Grajales

skyscraper 500 said:


> 4 proyects of supertalls starting construction soon!!
> :cheers::cheers:


*Can you prove it?*


----------



## skyscraper 500

Grajales said:


> *Can you prove it?*


Look at the page 27 of this Thread... ^^^^


----------



## Grajales

brickellresidence said:


> New Conceptual renders of Reforma Colon Project
> 
> Now its 4 super-tall proposals!!!!
> 
> Torre Hidrosina 452m
> Puerta Reforma -+400m
> R432 -+330m
> Reforma Colon -+300m


*Puerta Reforma +400? but it only has 60 floors hno:*


----------



## BrickellResidence

Grajales said:


> *Puerta Reforma +400? but it only has 60 floors hno:*


the 60 floor was the previous design the project is having huge changes,the new render is to be released soon


----------



## BrickellResidence

Lomas Verde Lifestyle center



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Lomas Verdes Lifestyle Center.*
> 
> *Thor Urbana Capital presenta un nuevo centro comercial en la zona de Lomas Verdes.*
> 
> *Thor Urbana Capital, uno de los desarrolladores de complejos comerciales más importantes, ha anunciado la apertura de un nuevo centro comercial que busca convertirse en el mejor destino de moda y entretenimiento en el norte de la Zona Metropolitana de la Ciudad de México.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifestyle Center Lomas Verdes es el nombre del nuevo proyecto y se encuentra en la zona residencial de Lomas Verdes, una de las zonas de mayor crecimiento en el Estado de México, la cual se distingue por sus áreas verdes y montañosas, sus zonas residenciales de alto poder adquisitivo, y sus conexiones rápidas con múltiples vías de acceso a la resto de la ciudad.
> 
> Con una arquitectura y un diseño innovador, el proyecto *contará con 100,000 m2 de superficie edificable, proporcionará alrededor de 45.000 m2 de superficie alquilable*, y albergará una gran variedad de marcas internacionales, muchas de las cuales acaban del llegar al país, así como de varias de las marcas nacionales más reconocidas, múltiples restaurantes y locales de entretenimiento. El proyecto transformará el estilo de vida en Lomas Verdes y añadir un producto más dinámico y enérgico a la zona.
> 
> El proyecto se encuentra en uno de los puntos más altos en la Avenida Lomas Verdes, y con 350 metros de frente, se posicionrá como uno de los centros comerciales más emblemáticos de la ciudad. Además, tendrá unas vistas incomparables a la presa Madin y a hermosos paisajes verdes.
> 
> El proyecto fue diseñado por el *Grupo Sordo Madaleno* y se espera que abra sus puertas en 2017, año en el que toda la ciudad podrá disfrutar de este innovador concepto y su nueva oferta comercial y de entretenimiento.
> 
> *El nuevo centro comercial se ubicará adyacente al centro comercial La Cuspide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+INFO
> 
> Fotogalería*
> 
> ​


----------



## BrickellResidence

Energy Museum













































































































Y este render me hace pensar, qué fue primero, ¿el huevo o la gallina?


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana

165m/541FT/33FL





















Mexico City - Torre Diana by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo

173M,140m,130m,100M/ +25FL










Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Latino 

180M/ 590 FT/ 44FL











Update:DSCF1037(1) by Martin H Unzon, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Miyana Complex

180-80m/ 20-46FL


1 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Glorieta 

130M/ 193FT/ 28FL


s51q by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

4sj8 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:
Torre Glorieta. Enero 2014. por javiertesla, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma

244M/ 800FT/ 57FL











Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre BBVA Bancomer

235m/ 771FT/ 50 FL


Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.15 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2013-12-03 at 1.09.42 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Update:
Mexico City - Torre Bancomer by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Cuarzo 40 Fl 180m 


Mexico City - Torres Cuarzo by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre Paradox 62FL 234m*


DSC04864 by in-dErick, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Puerta Reforma 73 Fl 330m*










Demolition on work
DSCF1017(1) by Martin H Unzon, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Univerity Club Tower 40FL -+180m


----------



## BrickellResidence

One last one of mexico city´s new crane skyline



















Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

:eek2::eek2::eek2:

Many cranes!


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^theres still more to come


----------



## Neoblue

I fell in love whit that energía museum!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Residencial Vidalta II 140m, 40FL


DSC05105 by in-dErick, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*All the green areas are being studied (soil, etc) for new Skyscrapers of 21-68 Floors Renders will be released in matter of time, The red ones are already U/C and luckily all of them are +150m*




Mario_Giovannetti said:


> Les dejo unas imágenes con predios a los que se les están aplicando estudios de factibilidad en estos momentos y que muy probablemente se convertirán en torres en el corto, mediano y largo plazo. Los predios en cuestión están delineados por una raya verde y los que están en rojo son los que ya conocemos.
> 
> Las alturas que se pretenden en once de ellos rondan de los 21 a los 68 pisos, pero al estar en progreso dichos estudios estas alturas todavía no son oficiales.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre Banamex (Donato Guerra/Reforma) | 138 m | 35 p | Propuesta*


----------



## el palmesano

wow!!

it's awsome see all those projects


----------



## BrickellResidence

ARQ. Colonnier y Asociados



Para ser un proyecto de Colonnier y Asociados, creo que está bastante bien, lineas sencillas, modernas y diferentes. 
Afortunadamente ya no han tanto copy/paste de sus propias proyectos, han salido de su zona de comfort y me gusta! 


Por cierto ya esta en plena construcción. Está justo en la esq. de Masaryk Y Mariano Escobedo, donde antes estaba una tienda de alfombras.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Corona Theme Park



SoHype! said:


> Quiuvo?


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Paradox 234m and Mistral 160m


1549208_1038257436201334_2239538475096577778_n by Mimifetra 28, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Punto Chapultepec 237mts 57FL*










Finally Rising Above Ground Level (steel rebar rising behind the fence) !! The crane will be here soon



Martin H Unzon said:


> Las varillas del primer piso sobresaliendo ...
> 
> 
> DSCF1057(1) by Martin H Unzon, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Mega-Project, *Fortune City* Located in the Northern Side of the city 

* CIUDAD FORTUNA *

[/SIZE][/B]











*IMAGENES CONCEPTUALES DE CIUDAD FORTUNA*








[/CENTER]


This is the Current Location

​https://imageshack.com/i/ey4D7DWBj


----------



## BrickellResidence

_*ACADEMIA DE ARTE*_


*Es el nombre de este proyecto / propuesta para Glorieta de Insurgentes al parecer... serà parte de lo difundido por Mario?*












*Su nombre preliminar da la idea de un Centro Cultural, serà?*


----------



## 009

brickellresidence said:


> New Mega-Project, *Fortune City* Located in the Northern Side of the city
> 
> * CIUDAD FORTUNA *
> 
> [/SIZE][/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IMAGENES CONCEPTUALES DE CIUDAD FORTUNA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> This is the Current Location
> 
> ​https://imageshack.com/i/ey4D7DWBj




Megaproject.... :shocked::shocked::shocked: ..... I just looked it up: 60 hectares, 300,000 residents, 300,000 jobs. If it comes true it will be amazing


----------



## skyscraper 500

*México City - Reforma Avenue Skyline*



Lordloya said:


> Ciudad de México|Paseo de la Reforma.
> 
> 
> El Angel de la Independencia by Eliud92, on Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Adrian622

Que construcción es la que esta al un lado de torre pemex?


----------



## BrickellResidence

Nuevo Polanco´s under Construction Skyline


----------



## BrickellResidence

Insurgentes 20-21
Diámetro Arquitectos
En construcción


----------



## BrickellResidence

Este interesante proyecto esta por empezar en Huixquilucan...
... Residence
2x45 pisos +- 160m


----------



## BrickellResidence

Now Its 20 +150m U/C in Mexico City 

24 Proposals +150m !


----------



## BrickellResidence

Construction Started on W plaza by Richard Meier


----------



## skyscraper 500

Mexico City is booming

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Virreyes
Construction Finished 

25Fl 130m 



cocono said:


> Por mi!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Azteca Stadium Remodelation Render about 115,000 Capacity


----------



## 009

brickellresidence said:


> Now Its 20 +150m U/C in Mexico City
> 
> 24 Proposals +150m !




wow, that's excellent. I think that's just the beginning as well


----------



## PinkWho

The render of the Azteca Stadium looks amazing!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Office Building +-100m


----------



## el palmesano

wow!!

great projects!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Residential Buidling +-120m


----------



## skyscraper 500

rafark said:


> Unas del forista ind-erick


:cheers:


----------



## meiwa

Beautiful midrise projects all over MC.


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Torre Reforma Colon *

Supertall 309m + 4 towers (200m~)




brickellresidence said:


> Captura de pantalla 2015-03-10 a la(s) 18.36.48 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
> 
> Captura de pantalla 2015-03-10 a la(s) 18.36.27 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
> 
> http://new.livestream.com/accounts/3232874/events/3845593



:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

Puerta Reforma

Status: Demolition of buildings in the site to start construction of this tower. 

Supertall +300m



Roverach said:


>





Martin H Unzon said:


> DSC00226 by Martin H Unzon, on Flickr



:cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

new 36 story +-130m residential Lofts building








[/


----------



## BrickellResidence

There's rumors that a new city tallest will rise here (+246m) 



javalvo said:


> Se sabe ya lo que haran aqui?


----------



## el palmesano

awsome nwes!


----------



## BrickellResidence

+150m 

1. Torre Hidrosina 447m (renders not released yet)

2. R432 330m (renders will be released by the end of the month)

3. Torre Reforma Colon 309m (construction to begin soon)

Captura de pantalla 2015-03-10 a la(s) 18.36.27 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

4. Puerta Reforma 300m (demolition)










5. Torre Mitikah 267m (on-hold/probable changes in design) 










6. Torre Florencia +246m (demolition, renders not released yet)

7. Torre Reforma 246m (U/C) 










8. Punto Chapultepec 237m (U/C)











9.Torre BBVA 237m (Topped Out)



10. Torre Paradox 234m (U/C)










11.Torre Mayor 225m (Completed)








[/QUOTE]

12. Torre Pemex 215m (Completed)










13. Torre Latinoamerica 204m (Completed)


Torre Latinoamericana y Bellas Artes by ChonisMX, on Flickr

14. Related Tower Santa Fe +-200m (renders not released yet)

15. Reforma Colon II 200m (Proposal)
16. Reforma Colon III 200m (Proposal)
17. Reforma Colon IV 200m (Proposal)
18. Reforma Colon V 200m (Proposal)

Captura de pantalla 2015-03-10 a la(s) 18.36.48 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

20. Torre Altus 195m (Completed)










21.WTC 191m (completed)










22. Torre Reforma Latino 185m (T/O)










23.Cetram Chapultepec 185m (Prep)










24.Punta Reforma 184m (completed)


Mexico City - Torre Punta Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr

25.Torres Cuarzo 180m (U/C)



26.Torre Peninsula II 180m (completed)

24022015469 by arturo.villa24, on Flickr

27.Shangri-la 180m (Proposed, renders not released yet)

28.Torre University Club 180m (Proposed)










29.Torre Miyana 176m (U/C)










30.Parque Toreo 173m (U/C)










31.Siroco Elite 172m (U/C)










32.Torre Diana 168m (U/C)










33.Torre Santa Fe 162m (Prep)










34.Torre Arcos I 161m (completed)










35.Torre Arcos II 161m (completed)










36.Torre Mistral 160m (U/C)










37.Torre Mistral II +160m (Proposed, renders not released yet)

38.Huixquilucan Residences I 160m (U/C)
39.Huixquilucan Residences II 160m (U/C)










40.New York Life 152m (completed)










41.Torre Miyana II 150m (U/C)










42.Sofitel Reforma 150m (U/C)










43.Agwa torre 1 160m (U/C)
44.Agwa Torre 2 160m (U/C)










45.Torre Manacar 150m (U/C)


manacar3 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

46.Torre Paragon 150m (completed)










47.St. Regis 150m (completed)


St. Regis. México D.F. por Robanks, en Flickr[/CENTER]

48.Antara IV +150m (Proposed










49.Torre Santa Fe +-150m (Proposed)

10628047_665998496851822_276143066706612518_n by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

50.Hotel SLS +150m (Proposed, renders not released yet)

51.Torre Condesa -+150m (Proposed)

Screen Shot 2014-10-27 at 3.58.13 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

52. Espacio Condesa -+150m (Proposed)









[/B]


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Medical centre


----------



## skyscraper 500

Nice compilation of projects!

:cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

new renders of Torre CETRAM has been released, 41FL +180m


----------



## BrickellResidence

New complex will begin its construction soon  it keeps raining constructions 

No encontré información sobre su ubicación exacta o metros cuadrados, pero les comparto este proyecto que al parecer ya se está desarrollando en Tlalnepantla.

A ver si alguien tiene más info.

------------------------------------------------------------

*Paseo Tlalnepantla
*
Diseño: Arquiconceptos

Status: En Proceso




























Fuente: Arquiconceptos​


----------



## el palmesano

great new renders and projects


----------



## Harkonnen

I'm impressed. Great projects indeed.
Any plans for a supertall in Mexico?


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ actually there is 4 supertall proposed/demolition for Mexico City, but in Mexico there is 7 proposed supertalls!

check post #671 look at the first 4 as listed in the list


----------



## LondoniumLex

Great news! Can someone who knows Mex City draw a map for the rest of us which shows where all proposed and under construction towers over 150m are located?

Gracias, amigos!


----------



## skyscraper 500

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

Nice designs


----------



## kevnasty27

Happy to see High-Rise Residencial come to Paseo de la Reforma. This is going to be some excitement!


----------



## Harkonnen

brickellresidence said:


> *Mexico City Reforma's Skyline in 2025 * in Certain Angles
> 
> White: Completed
> Orange: U/C
> Green: Proposals/Approved


Awesome.
Could you add the buildings names and heights?

Something like:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sure ^^ will take a while

however new renders of Puerta Reforma 73 floors 335.8m/ 1,101FT


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome


----------



## Dale

brickell, are you fairly confident that Puerta Reforma is going ahead ?


----------



## BrickellResidence

Dale said:


> brickell, are you fairly confident that Puerta Reforma is going ahead ?


Yes, they already demolished a couple of buildings now we are waiting for the last one to be demolished, however we saw that the building is already empty so it wont take long to be down, and the project is financed by the world's wealthiest man Carlos Slim and Another large company Ritz Carlton is going to install there


----------



## Dale

brickellresidence said:


> Yes, they already demolished a couple of buildings now we are waiting for the last one to be demolished, however we saw that the building is already empty so it wont take long to be down, and the project is financed by the world's wealthiest man Carlos Slim and Another large company Ritz Carlton is going to install there


:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

Good News! Hope this tower start its construction soon!

:cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Finally its announced that the construction for Reforma Colon will begin this year 

(309m/ 1,013FT However a increase in height has been rumoured)


----------



## JorgeORandall

New render of Puerta Reforma ¿? floors +300m


Heliogabalo said:


> Otra propuesta de Romero que me encontré por ahí :


----------



## JorgeORandall

Another proposal in HD quality, I counted 129 floors so 350-400m. Apparently this is the winning proposal I hope. :banana:



Heliogabalo said:


> Y mas de la nueva FR-EE tower....


----------



## skyscraper 500

5 Supertalls will start construction soon in México!

:banana::banana:

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Project


----------



## Jim856796

So Mexico City is the only major city in the world to have a central business district with all of its towers fronting a single major street? (About Paseo de la Reforma)


----------



## BrickellResidence

well maybe, but not all of its skycrapers are going to be located in that avenue and theres more skyscrapers being announced in the nearby streets, so its going to become a huge cluster of skyscrapers in the future for example in this pic shows that a 160m skyscraper is topped out but not exactly in Paseo de la Reforma, one street behind and theres more about to rise in the nearby streets

Por bernmw


----------



## Harkonnen

Occasionally in NY, Toronto and other cities occurs an alignment of the sun passing in the middle of some emblematic streets. Have you heard of Manhattanhenge, Torontohenge or Parishenge?
It would be amazing to see it with all those skyscrapers finished. A Reformahenge.


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ Interesting, there should be thread of that , after your Idea I decided to take screenshots of my sketchup models of all the projects, so This is how it will look by 2020 with 4 supertalls (309m,320m,335m,447m) in ReformaHenge 



















However its not Mexico City's Only SkyscraperHenge, Most of Santa Fe's district skyscrapers al aligned in a avenue too even its tallest under construction (234m)

Por luiseselmejor


----------



## Harkonnen

I've found this images, but no skyscrapers, sorry.

I'd like to see a big picture including the buildings at both sides of reforma.



















Parishenge:


----------



## tijuano en el df

there's no official Central Business District in Mexico City. Putting a tower in Paseo de la Reforma, the country's most important avenue, is merely symbolic. Reforma IS increasingly becoming a financial center, but it wasn't intended. You can find many skyscrapers and smaller financial areas scattered in Mexico city due to horrid urban planning...I know this doesn't answer your question, but I just wanted to clarify that Reforma isn't an offical CBD.


----------



## joxxrgelr

Harkonnen said:


> I'd like to see a big picture including the buildings at both sides of reforma.


*Not a very recent one though...*










*More recent ones* 









by M_O_N_T_E_R_O









@jpablorjastrow


----------



## Harkonnen

I think the camera angle was too narrow to show the buildings. But they look great, even without the stonehenge solstice effect


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Paradox
Floors: 62
Height: 234m/ 767FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:
Santa fe15
by Fernando Corona, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma 
Floors: 57
Height: 246m/ 807FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 237m/ 777FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Bancomer 
Floors: 50
Height: 237m/ 777FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:
Por logantremur


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Latino
Floors: 47
Height: 185m/ 606FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:
Reforma by David Arcos, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torres Cuarzo
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:

Torres Reforma. Mayo 2015. by Javier Tesla, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo
Floors: 
Height: 173m/ 567FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana 
Floors: 32
Height: 168m/ 551FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:

Torre Diana by David Arcos, en Flickr


----------



## mex-urbano

Va en gustos, para mi el hecho que hay diferentes areas financieras hacen del DF un lugar mucho mas interesante. Edificios aqui edificios alla...


----------



## mex-urbano

And Reforma doesn't have to be a financial area, and as Tijuano wrote, it wasn't supposed to be, but now it is becoming one and it's Great.


----------



## JorgeORandall

Mexico City is the world's second largest city in the world, so there are 4 financial centers, can't be only one financial center you know traffic, services, etc. The 4 financial centers are Santa Fe, Reforma, Insurgentes, Polanco - Granadas.

1-Paseo de la Reforma financial center :check:
Mexico City - Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr

2- Santa Fe financial center :check:
















[/url]
Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr

3-Polanco - Granadas financial center :check:







[/QUOTE]









4-Insurgentes Avenue financial center :check:
MexicoCity Skyline by Yetto, en Flickr


----------



## Phaleo

Loves Torre Miyana cladding


----------



## mex-urbano

Thank You JorgeORandall, Nice summary.


----------



## robertitoam

brickellresidence said:


> *Mexico City Reforma's Skyline in 2025 * in Certain Angles
> 
> White: Completed
> Orange: U/C
> Green: Proposals/Approved


Did I miss a boat here? WHAT IS THAT 400M+ Building everyone is talking about? Is it Hidrosina? What's the info on that project?


----------



## BrickellResidence

Unknown Constructions.... :/


----------



## Harkonnen

robertitoam said:


> Did I miss a boat here? WHAT IS THAT 400M+ Building everyone is talking about? Is it Hidrosina? What's the info on that project?


For a minute I thought you called it Hiroshima Building :nuts:


----------



## rommel0323

Very similar words,
we all have great expectations in that project.


----------



## robertitoam

It would be so amazing for mexico city to get a real supertall it deseves it  Of all alpha global cities in latin america is probably THE most important culturally economically etc just sayin


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ by the end of the year we will probably have 2 supertalls begin construction  and in 2 years we will have 4-5 but in the country more than 6 or 7 their planning supertalls in 3 more mexican cities... Monterrey, Guadalajara, and Puebla :O

More Unknown constructions.... The city is scattered with unknown construction :/



















Palacio de Hierro Expansion










Crane for Antara II has arrived


----------



## robertitoam

is there a thread for Hidrosina?


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^not yet, until we hear more news and renders are released which are not yet


----------



## BrickellResidence

Gran Patio Revolucion 25 Story Mixed Use 130m Building


----------



## robertitoam

brickellresidence said:


> ^^not yet, until we hear more news and renders are released which are not yet


:cheers:


----------



## Southsky2000

Used to live in Mexico City a long time ago, so I was fascinated by all the developments shown on this thread. Seems like after decades of almost no skyscraper construction, everything changed in the last 15 years. What happened? Also, is there any chance the new Glorieta Tower and other new nearby Reforma towers will help re-vitalize the fallen Pink Zone? A pity such nice walkways and sculptures are lined by such drab businesses, and all the high end stores, clubs and restaurants have gone. The new Polanco is nice and impressive (American sleek), but it does not have the excitement and charm of the old Pink Zone (European panache and sophistication). Lastly, they have been talking about a new airport for 40 years. Any hope at all this time it will actually happen? Anyway, I think Mexico City may not have the tallest skyscrapers, but when it does build them, they are often prettier and more interesting than those found in taller cities.


----------



## robertitoam

Southsky2000 said:


> Used to live in Mexico City a long time ago, so I was fascinated by all the developments shown on this thread. Seems like after decades of almost no skyscraper construction, everything changed in the last 15 years. What happened? Also, is there any chance the new Glorieta Tower and other new nearby Reforma towers will help re-vitalize the fallen Pink Zone? A pity such nice walkways and sculptures are lined by such drab businesses, and all the high end stores, clubs and restaurants have gone. The new Polanco is nice and impressive (American sleek), but it does not have the excitement and charm of the old Pink Zone (European panache and sophistication). Lastly, they have been talking about a new airport for 40 years. Any hope at all this time it will actually happen? Anyway, I think Mexico City may not have the tallest skyscrapers, but when it does build them, they are often prettier and more interesting than those found in taller cities.


Well i was in Mexico city just last year and I can tell you the zona rosa is definetely getting much closer to what it was before even though of course it is still not out of the woods.New restaurants are popping around everywhere nightclubs are reopening and the high end shopping is definitely back, I walked past Mango,Aldo Conti, Starbucks, Converse etc etc. The whole area around reforma is also getting a huge cleanup operation from what ive seen and land value is skyrocketing around the area. Thanks god, Mexico city is also getting much safer it's crime rate is lower than cities like Detroit,Chicago,Baltimore,Atlanta or Miami. Even though the country as a whole is plagued by problems Mexico City has been able to get much better the last 10 years now i feel safe walking the streets contrary to 15 years ago. Also Mexico City is going through a beautiful skyscraper boom.Finally regarding the airport the project is advancing and expected completion is around 2019 i'm not sure how far it's gone but the project is pretty cool if you ask me. It's gonna be the biggest airport in latin america after its first phase in 2019 with 50 million passengers and could by its final phase reach 120 million passengers and the building will be terribly ecological it will be the first airport to earn a Leed certification for sustainability. Plus the design is Norman Foster. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwsJnNd__1I
Soooo i hope this helped


----------



## mex-urbano

*Zona Rosa.*

I agree with your kind current report about things getting better around Zona Rosa, and I do feel safe traveling around town, more so than in Chicago, I do hope that Zona Rosa gets at least cleaned up, a paint job , new street lights, and such.


----------



## robertitoam

Exactly that is definitely what the Zona needs as I think the broken window theory is definitely correct ( you see what happened in New York when they started cleaning up). Also: Pretty sure torre Reforma just reached final height :apple:


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ yes its Mexico new tallest building at 246m sadly only for a few months lol but it will be Mexico City's tallest for max 3 years till Mitikah Tops out at 267m then the supertalls


----------



## robertitoam

Oh yeah Monterrey outdid Mexico City with torre KOI xD^^


----------



## robertitoam

But isn't torre KOI taller than torre mitikah?


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ yes but I said MEXICO CITY's Tallest not the country, Koi will be the country's tallest for a longer time
Koi will be the laaaast 200-299m skyscraper as Mexico's Tallest before the series of supertalls


----------



## Southsky2000

I have heard that Torre Mitikah has run into financial trouble. Originally saw it was supposed to be finished by 2015, and yesterday I heard news that they are changing the plans. What is it's actual status?


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ Well mitikah has been bought by new investors, they are changing the design of the complex, however the director loved Mitikah's design so they keeping it; 67 floors and 267 meters tall


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Paradox
Floors: 62
Height: 234m/ 767FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma 
Floors: 57
Height: 246m/ 807FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Bancomer 
Floors: 50
Height: 237m/ 777FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Latino
Floors: 47
Height: 185m/ 606FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torres Cuarzo
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:


----------



## robertitoam

brickellresidence said:


> Torres Cuarzo
> Floors: 40
> Height: 180m/ 590FT
> Use: Office
> Design:
> 
> Update:


Thanks Brickellresidence soo much for these regular updates you're a blessing :banana:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo
Floors: 
Height: 173m/ 567FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana 
Floors: 32
Height: 168m/ 551FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mistral
Floors: 42
Height: 160m/ 524FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Manacar
Floors: 30
Height: 150m/ 492FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:

manacar3 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Glorieta
Floors: 28
Height: 125m
Use: Offices
Design:

4sj8 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Florencia 
Floors: 45
Height: +180m
Use: 
Design:
Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Dominium Towers
Floors: 23
Height: 105m/ 344FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:

Update:









the construction next to it is....


----------



## mex-urbano

Muchas Gracias Brick.. I would be lost if it wasn't for your input.


----------



## Caravaggio

Great updates, I wonder has construction stopped on Torre Diana? The cladding installation is moving very slowly right?


----------



## BrickellResidence

Caravaggio said:


> Great updates, I wonder has construction stopped on Torre Diana? The cladding installation is moving very slowly right?


No, construction is still going on and strong but they are working on the interior and cladding interior work is usually long


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Mexico City International Airport

http://fr-ee.org/wp-content/uploads/videos/CAM_360_1.mp4


----------



## BrickellResidence

New office Tower 25 story 115m


----------



## robertitoam

brickellresidence said:


> New Mexico City International Airport
> 
> http://fr-ee.org/wp-content/uploads/videos/CAM_360_1.mp4


Do you know if construction has started or not?


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ Yes, preliminary work has begun and no theres no pictures, thanks to its location its hard to take updates


----------



## robertitoam

Thanks!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

New project...

*SENTURA TLALNEPANTLA *

Arquitectos: Arquiconcepto

Desarrollador: iurbana

BLVD Manuel Avila Camacho 2610, mz 40 lt. Único Col. Valle de los Pinos, Tlalnepantla Edo. De México.

Desarrollo de Usos Mixtos con Centro Comercial, Oficinas AAA y Hotel

Área total de construcción: 161,938.00 m2

Área total rentable: 72,294.00 m2

Oficinas: 20,000.00 m2

Hotel: 240 Cuartos

Inicio de construcción: 2015

Apertura: 2017




































[/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]


----------



## el palmesano

^^

beautiful!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

new 37 story residential building 140m


----------



## robertitoam

^^ omg no wayyyyyy is this for real???? or is this a vision? if it is for real that would be amazing and it would revitalize the whole area from glorieta to chapultepec and the zona rosa!!! this is amazing.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Fortunately yes its a real project, construction starts this september


----------



## el palmesano

brickellresidence said:


> New Urban Redevelopment project
> 
> Chapultepec Avenue Renovation


can you show pictures from the present??



I don't really like the idea of putting the street level under that huge strange thing...


because, if that is the current aspect:











they will destroy a "rambla" to build a strange thing


----------



## BrickellResidence

funny cause the picture your showing is the Chapultepec Avenue of Guadalajara lol  , the current aspect is this.... not a thing that you will see in the first world....


----------



## el palmesano

brickellresidence said:


> funny cause the picture your showing is the Chapultepec Avenue of Guadalajara lol  , the current aspect is this.... not a thing that you will see in the first world....


ok!!!


haha

so the project is great


----------



## Dale

Although is does look like something you might see in Orlando.


----------



## JorgeORandall

Chapultepec Avenue Renovation is beautiful, this avenue will be something like Paseo de la Reforma with a lot of Skyscrapers in the future :3


----------



## el palmesano

^^

que tiene que ver las ramblas con esto?? jaja

no es un espacio recuperado, es asi hace años y años

--------------


the project is truly awsome!!

when will be it finished??


----------



## robertitoam

Avenida chapultepec is a nightmare today almost impossible to cross i feel like it cuts a huge gash in the area this will change everything and almost be a landmark for the city


----------



## chr1st1an

Great work brickellresidence. Good information.

Some weeks ago I met with a friend from London; in México City, he was really surprised about the amount of projects on going... I told him that I was nicely surprised too, even I know there is always good movement regarding constructions...


----------



## BrickellResidence

The Winning Design of the Chapultepec Avenue Renovation

Winning design





















































The Video

136617965


----------



## BrickellResidence

Construction has begun on a new Skyscraper for Santa Fe District


----------



## Fern~Fern*

Hey what's the update on the Shangri something hotel on Reform Avenue?


----------



## Harkonnen

That's awesome!



















I wonder why some people are afraid to build over the streets. There's a lot of space if you think with a XXI century perspective.


----------



## diego rex

wooow.


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Project for the Booming Santa Fe district (the boom began in 2003 and hasn't been over yet) 

*Santa Fe Open Innovation*

MEXICO CITY, MEXICO KMD was awarded this mixed-use center in Mexico City. It sits around a park in the business district of Santa Fe, which is the most innovative area in the city. The project consists of 250,000 m2 of retail, entertainment, office and residential space. The retail/entertainment center was designed to be open to the sky with a series of walkways and green roofs that not only provide an interesting landscape solution but they maximize tenant frontage and make the project highly sustainable.




























http://www.kmdarchitects.com/open-innovation


----------



## el palmesano

^^

amazing!!


----------



## PinkWho

What an awesome project!!


----------



## robertitoam

Woooooooow any thread for this project? Which area of Santa Fe is it gonna be in? And is it more of a vision or is this for real likely? Sorry for all the questions xD.


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ Unofortunately, were not sure if its a proposal that lost at a competition or a new project :/

we just found it at KMD Architects website


----------



## skyscraper 500

Construction continues...



*Paseo de la Reforma - Mexico Df*



eMSir said:


> :cheers:
> 
> SAM_8778 by Mauricio emsir, en Flickr
> 
> SAM_8789 by Mauricio emsir, en Flickr
> 
> SAM_8795 by Mauricio emsir, en Flickr
> 
> SAM_8889 by Mauricio emsir, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New Construction*



















New Public Transport Station





































New Demolition for a new Skyscraper


----------



## JorgeORandall

^^ Brick :3 possible design?



PoLy_MX said:


> ^^


----------



## hacci

I see two bad things on that design: 
1- It's too squared, that makes it a boring crystal box. 
2- Theres already enough towers that have basically the same design on the lower part in Reforma. 

But even with that it looks great.


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ yep thats the design about 150-180m


----------



## Arklebrije

*MEXICO CITY | Projects &amp; Construction*

In spite to look squared or boring will add a great view , besides to be too much better than current building! Who designed this project?


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ yeah besides just behind this building theres another construction to begin this year the +/- 190m University Club Tower with 51 floors, and crossing the avenue there's a 447m proposal

Im not Sure but I think Colonnier Associates (a Mexican Architecture firm)


----------



## BrickellResidence

Paseo Lomas


----------



## BrickellResidence

Paseo Interlomas Expansion


----------



## skyscraper 500

*2 Skylines of México City, more cranes :banana:*



cocono said:


> Por Horacio Rodriguez





ind-Erick said:


> *Paradox*
> 
> DSC06947 by in-dErick, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

next


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Polanco
Floors: 6x 36
Height: 6x 135m/ 442FT
Use: Mixed use
Design: Mixed-Use








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Manacar
Floors: 30
Height: 150m/ 492FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:
https://flic.kr/p/xMwrfS


----------



## BrickellResidence

Dominium Towers
Floors: 23
Height: 105m/ 344FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Pedregal
Floors: 32
Height: 120m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Patio Revolucion
Floors: 32
Height: 130m
Use: Mixed use
Design:









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Glorieta
Floors: 28
Height: 125m
Use: Offices
Design:

4sj8 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mistral
Floors: 42
Height: 160m/ 524FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:

Torre Mistral by David Arcos, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Santa Fe 
Floors: 35
Height: 162m/ 531FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana 
Floors: 32
Height: 168m/ 551FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo
Floors: 
Height: 173m/ 567FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Cetram Toreo
Floors: 19
Height: 80m
Use: Mixed use, Transport Modal
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torres Cuarzo
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Latino
Floors: 47
Height: 185m/ 606FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Bancomer 
Floors: 50
Height: 237m/ 777FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma 
Floors: 57
Height: 246m/ 807FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Paradox
Floors: 62
Height: 234m/ 767FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## dida888

amazing Mexico


----------



## LArchitect

Very impressive! 

I had always thought Mexico City was built over old swampland.. Is this true? And if so I'm curious how they are able to build so tall on it.


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ Yes its true the city was built over a drained lake


----------



## BrickellResidence

Construction has re-activated at the 267 meters Mitikah Residences


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great news!


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Ultra-skinny New York-like hotel for Paseo de la reforma


----------



## Fern~Fern*

brickellresidence said:


> New Ultra-skinny New York-like hotel for Paseo de la reforma




^^ Fish-Net is an eye soar....liking the tower Height/Design though!!!!


----------



## JorgeORandall

Picacho Lifestyle Center


----------



## BrickellResidence

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^^ Fish-Net is an eye soar....liking the tower Height/Design though!!!!


Actually the "fish-net" is what maintains the tower from collapsing, this tower won't have columns in its interior.....


----------



## el palmesano

awsome projects!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

The new 40-story Shangri-la in Paseo de la Reforma will be revealed soon.....



GERARDORS said:


> *SHANGRI-LA, CASI*
> 
> El Gobierno del DF, que encabeza Miguel Ángel Mancera, ya transfirió al Servimet el predio donde los chinos de Boda International van a levantar un mega hotel de lujo. Ya le había platicado que es la afamada marca Shangri-La. Son tres terrenos que hacen esquina con Paseo de la Reforma y Bucareli, en el corazón del Centro Histórico. Se quiere desplantar una torre de unos 40 pisos. La inversión del poderoso grupo asiático que encabeza Niu Shunhai ronda los 350 millones de dólares. Además de hotel habría oficinas. Por lo que se sabe, los recursos se estarían transfiriendo a un fideicomiso en el HSBC, también de origen chino y que capitanea aquí Luis Peña Kegel.


in english: 

The City Government , headed by Miguel Angel Mancera, and transferred to the site where SERVIMET Chinese Wedding International will build a mega luxury hotel. He had already talked to him that is the famous brand Shangri -La . There are three areas that make corner Paseo de la Reforma and Bucareli , in the heart of the historic center. You want desplantar a tower of 40 floors. The powerful Asian investment group headed by Niu round Shunhai 350 million. Besides hotel would offices . As is known, the resources would be transferred to a trust at HSBC , also of Chinese origin and captained by Luis Peña Kegel here .


----------



## hacci

With Picacho Lifestyle Center, the new ESPN and Be Grand Pedregal I think that will be completely renewed. I just hope the boom there continues, sadly a very good space for a tower was used to open a Kia Motors. :/


----------



## hacci

The project has been managed secretly to avoid many problems that could surge due to the supposed huge size of it, so there isn't much info about it. What we know is that there's a lot of movement on the terrain of the project, the that it's huge and that there's a building being demolished on the place. Also it has appeared that Norman Foster will participate on it, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## BrickellResidence

More Projects found, hate that most constructions around the city are being built discretely

Av Revolucion



























Periferico Sur



















Para el Mega de Pilares/Universidad




























Torre Telecom (cerca de reforma! podría ayudar mucho para romper lo lineal de reforma!)










"sanje" ?










para una empresa de cosméticos en Periférico










Periferico, altura San Angel (ya en construcción lo he visto)










Corporativo Las Flores, Periferico Supongo










Edgar Allan Poe, lo ultimo que sabíamos de esta es que estaba On-Hold por cuestión de vecinos......


----------



## DeNeza401

Nice projects going on but they should be built in a specific area to create a nice cluster, like Santa Fe and/or Reforma.


----------



## JorgeORandall

New renders of Chapultepec 1 Tower


GERARDORS said:


> para que no puedan dormir jejeje:


UPDATE



lurtrester said:


> Algunos acercamientos de hoy...


----------



## JorgeORandall

DeNeza401 said:


> Nice projects going on but they should be built in a specific area to create a nice cluster, like Santa Fe and/or Reforma.


I wish the same but it is not going to happen , Mexico City has 4 skylines or bussines centers. 

Number 1: Reforma Avenue
Number 2: Polanco
Number 3: Santa Fe
Number 4: Insurgente Avenue


----------



## roballan

JorgeORandall said:


> I wish the same but it is not going to happen , Mexico City has 4 skylines or bussines centers.
> 
> Number 1: Reforma Avenue
> Number 2: Polanco
> Number 3: Santa Fe
> Number 4: Insurgente Avenue


Reforma could eventually merge with both Polanco and Insurgentes (if the northern part of the last continues to develop).


----------



## JorgeORandall

Polanco-Reforma could be one in 5 or 10 years


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Closing 2015 Updates!*

R432 (demolition)
Floors: +70
Height: +270m/ +984FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:
Update:


DSCF2500(1) by Martin H Unzon, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Paradox
Floors: 62
Height: 234m/ 767FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


DSC08484 by in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma 
Floors: 57
Height: 246m/ 807FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:

https://flic.kr/p/BQKxji


----------



## BrickellResidence

Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 241m/ 790FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Bancomer *FINISHED*
Floors: 50
Height: 237m/ 777FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:
Por Omar Muñoz


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Latino *FINISHED *
Floors: 47
Height: 185m/ 606FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torres Cuarzo
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:



Mexico City - Torres Cuarzo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo
Floors: 
Height: 173m/ 567FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:



en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana 
Floors: 32
Height: 158m/ 551FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mistral
Floors: 42
Height: 170m/ 557FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sofitel Reforma 
Floors: 45
Height: 160m
Use: Hotel
Design:








Update:


Paseo de la Reforma by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Manacar
Floors: 30
Height: 150m/ 492FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:

https://flic.kr/p/BH9jU1


----------



## BrickellResidence

Looks like were getting another +200m


----------



## BrickellResidence

Condumex Tower 20Fl


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Espacio Condesa*

39Fl/ 36 FL 160m/140m


----------



## BrickellResidence

*MEXICO CITY'S NEW TALLEST FINISHED BUILDING!!!*:banana:

237 meters
50FL














































:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## BrickellResidence

*BBVA Opening Light Show*



MEMO-MICHDF said:


> Van más fotos de la inauguración. Desafortunadamente no traía cámara, son con mi celular.
> IMG_6571 by Guillermo Magaña, en Flickr
> 20160209_201847 by Guillermo Magaña, en Flickr
> 20160209_201559 by Guillermo Magaña, en Flickr
> 20160209_201555 by Guillermo Magaña, en Flickr
> 20160209_201320 by Guillermo Magaña, en Flickr
> 20160209_201232 by Guillermo Magaña, en Flickr
> 20160209_201122 by Guillermo Magaña, en Flickr
> 20160209_201118 by Guillermo Magaña, en Flickr
> 20160209_201022 by Guillermo Magaña, en Flickr
> 20160209_201017 by Guillermo Magaña, en Flickr


----------



## JorgeORandall

Here is a video from the Opening Ceremony :3 BBVA Bancomer tower! It looks so amazing from the sky.


----------



## erbse

Though very interesting at night, the Bancomer Tower looks quite messy, obscure and like misguided 80s taste during the day imho:



Nikkodemo said:


> Reforma CDMX 2016 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Reforma CDMX 2016 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Reforma CDMX 2016 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Reforma CDMX 2016 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


More at the im Mexican forum.


This would definitely profit greatly from more and larger towers surrounding (and hiding) it.


----------



## hacci

^^ Pls no, that tower has gone through too much polemic already


----------



## BrickellResidence

New middle income residential complex


----------



## FelixMadero

BBVA Looks like a 70's tower...


----------



## BrickellResidence

University Club Tower 52Fl +190m


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Ermita 21FL


----------



## BrickellResidence

next.. 13


----------



## BrickellResidence

next... 14


----------



## BrickellResidence

next 15


----------



## BrickellResidence

next 16...


----------



## BrickellResidence

R432 
Floors: +70
Height: +300m/ 984FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design: NOT RELEASED YET
Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma 
Floors: 57
Height: 246m/ 807FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 241m/ 790FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Paradox
Floors: 62
Height: 234m/ 767FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Latino
Floors: 47
Height: 185m/ 606FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torres Cuarzo
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Parque Toreo
Floors: 
Height: 173m/ 567FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Diana 
Floors: 32
Height: 158m/ 551FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mistral
Floors: 42
Height: 171m/ 557FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sofitel Reforma 
Floors: 45
Height: 147m
Use: Hotel
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Manacar
Floors: 30
Height: 150m/ 492FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:









buildings U/C surrounding it


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Pedregal
Floors: 32
Height: 120m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## el palmesano

great updates!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Artz Pedregal

Sordo Madaleno presentó oficialmente el nuevo complejo de usos mixtos que se ubicará en la zona del Pedregal al sur de la CDMX.*










*Se trata de 4 torres de oficinas de 12 niveles y 75,000 metros cuadrados.* Las torres 2,3 y 4 estarán unidas a través de puentes ubicados en el octavo nivel.

*El centro comercial contará con 58,800 metros cuadrados en 4 niveles, distribuidos alrededor de un parque central de 5,000 metros cuadrados. *Contará también con 17 salas de cine y un teatro al aire libre.

Artz Pedregal tendrá 6,600 cajones de estacionamiento y servicio de valet parking, y se espera entre en operaciones a finales de 2017.

_El proyecto_










_Los avances (Marzo 12, 2016)_








[/url][/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]


----------



## hacci

No me gustan esas torres como para verlas diario :no: 

Oye por cierto, el otro Be Grand por esta zona dónde va a estar? El que no es Be Grand Pedregal.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Tallest tower in ARTZ Pedregal +35FL


----------



## BrickellResidence

Peninsula Desierto de los Leones had a height increase and a slight change in design

30FL










Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

new projects...


----------



## BrickellResidence

Paradox Topped out at 234m and 62FL (now Santa Fe's tallest)


----------



## radioheader

^^
Good job!


----------



## Mike Pia Jr.

Nice!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Insurgentes 700


----------



## BrickellResidence

Marsala Santa Fe 2x 40FL


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma Colon (5 Towers)
Floors: +70
Height: +330m, 4x +200m 
Use: Office
Design:
Captura de pantalla 2015-03-10 a la(s) 18.36.27 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
Update:


----------



## hacci

No veo las fotos


----------



## el palmesano

brickellresidence said:


>


is the building of the dome at the background protected??

because it will be very sad id mexico city looses those kind of buildings. Is great see that they demolish ugly buildings to build nice towers, but is will be a big mistake if do that with those kind of buildings


----------



## hacci

There's a nice distance between the demolition and that hotel, but the street between them isn't visible.


----------



## West Front

el palmesano said:


> is the building of the dome at the background protected??
> 
> because it will be very sad id mexico city looses those kind of buildings. Is great see that they demolish ugly buildings to build nice towers, but is will be a big mistake if do that with those kind of buildings


OS you are confusing, the building of the dome will not be demolished, even this on the grounds but on the side


----------



## BrickellResidence

Central Park Bosque Real 21-31 FL


----------



## BrickellResidence

unknown constructions in Insurgentes Avenue


----------



## BrickellResidence

el palmesano said:


> is the building of the dome at the background protected??
> 
> because it will be very sad id mexico city looses those kind of buildings. Is great see that they demolish ugly buildings to build nice towers, but is will be a big mistake if do that with those kind of buildings


Those dearly forumers explained well, it wont be demolished actually take a good look on the render you can see it rightly next to the supertall  funny cause it looks sooooo tiny compared to the supertall


----------



## el palmesano

West Front said:


> OS you are confusing, the building of the dome will not be demolished, even this on the grounds but on the side





hacci said:


> There's a nice distance between the demolition and that hotel, but the street between them isn't visible.





brickellresidence said:


> Those dearly forumers explained well, it wont be demolished actually take a good look on the render you can see it rightly next to the supertall  funny cause it looks sooooo tiny compared to the supertall



NO, I'm not confused, I saw that it is at the other side of the street, and if you read once again my comment you will see I was not asking because I thought that the will demolish the dome building, I'm asking if it is protected, because it seems that there are nice buildings in the area, so, that's why I'm asking of those kind of buildings are protected, because there are lot of cities that has lost great buildings because those were not protected


----------



## rafark

It most likely is.


----------



## West Front

el palmesano said:


> NO, I'm not confused, I saw that it is at the other side of the street, and if you read once again my comment you will see I was not asking because I thought that the will demolish the dome building, I'm asking if it is protected, because it seems that there are nice buildings in the area, so, that's why I'm asking of those kind of buildings are protected, because there are lot of cities that has lost great buildings because those were not protected


Ovio, the building is protected, there are many examples in reform where do structures without damage to the building or House protected: torre reforma, sofitel hotels, reforma 222, etc.


----------



## West Front

brickellresidence said:


> unknown constructions in Insurgentes Avenue


The direction of the Towers???


----------



## hacci

That's Insurgentes/Mixcoac


----------



## afrmx

West Front said:


> Ovio, the building is protected, there are many examples in reform where do structures without damage to the building or House protected: torre reforma, sofitel hotels, reforma 222, etc.


Wrong. Only Torre Reforma preserved the protected house. Reforma 222, Torres Cuarzo and Reforma 222, all demolished the houses and only kept the facades. That can barely qualify as protection and "without damage".


----------



## el palmesano

West Front said:


> Ovio, the building is protected, there are many examples in reform where do structures without damage to the building or House protected: torre reforma, sofitel hotels, reforma 222, etc.


great! I'm glad to read that


----------



## West Front

el palmesano said:


> great! I'm glad to read that


What????:uh::uh::runaway::runaway::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Ciudadano_Asunceno

liked


----------



## el palmesano

West Front said:


> What????:uh::uh::runaway::runaway::eek2::eek2:


well, I was talking about the dome building

is not good at all that they demolish the building and preserve the facade, but it would be much better if they preserve the entire house, so when we are talking about houses I understand that the majority would disappear, but what I wouldn't understand, would be if they demolish the buildings


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Distrito Santa Fe*


----------



## BrickellResidence

Construction began in Havre 41


----------



## West Front

Ah Mexico City...

I am 1 of 2, or is that the city of Mexico has begun a few years to have mass and innovative projects.


----------



## theArq100

West Front said:


> Ah Mexico City...
> 
> I am 1 of 2, or is that the city of Mexico has begun a few years to have mass and innovative projects.


google translate detected :nuts:

more projects

Timberland building

credits to Oskar.Mx



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Edificio República / Edificio Timberland*
> 
> *Este inmueble, próximamente “Edificio Timberland”, pretende innovar y traer un concepto jovial y atractivo para residentes de la zona y extranjeros, permitiéndole convertirse en otra edificación icónica de la Colonia Tabacalera.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercado Revolución*
> 
> El proyecto “Edificio Timberland” consta de diferentes propuestas; una de ellas es generar el “Mercado Revolución” que pretende ser una oferta gourmet en la zona, brindando también una opción de compra de alimentos de calidad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disruptivo*
> 
> Otra parte del proyecto consiste en la construcción de un coworking, “Disruptivo”, el cual ofrecerá espacios de trabajo diferentes para emprendedores, pymes y freelancers, fomentando la colaboración y generación de proyectos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Terraza Timberland*
> 
> Una cualidad más que hará diferente este proyecto, es la generación de la “Terraza Timberland”, concepto abierto para conferencias, eventos, etc., con una vista única de la ciudad y de uno de los más grandes íconos del país, el Monumento a la Revolución.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fachada Commonwall*
> 
> Por último, un proyecto tan ambicioso como éste, no podría estar completo sin una fachada a la altura, por lo que se considera generar una fachada participativa con fotos de mexicanos que quieran darle un mensaje y una cara diferente a México.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La *Terraza Timberland* ha sido la primera en ser completada y ya se encuentra abierta desde marzo para albergar eventos especiales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
> ​


Renovation of the Fronton de Mexico an old art deco building to create a new cultural center

credits to Oskar.Mx



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Frontón México*
> 
> Tras una inversión de 50 Millones de Dólares, se espera que el recinto abra sus puertas antes de que concuya 2016.
> 
> *El mes pasado recibieron el último permiso que les faltaba (Declaratoria Ambiental), y días más tarde se cercó el predio para dar inicio a los trabajos de demolición al interior del edificio.*
> 
> La fachada de estilo Art Decó será conservada y restaurada, conservando todos sus detalles y su color original.
> 
> Todo el espacio interior será remodelado para crear un centro cultural y de esparcimiento que contará con restaurantes y una escuela de Jai Alai.
> 
> El espacio del frontón y las gradas quedarán de tal forma que puedan ser al mismo tiempo centro de espectáculos en donde se puedan llevar a cabo torneos de frontón, peleas de box o conciertos. Los domos serán cambiados para mejorar la acústica y que el ruido no perturbe a los vecinos.
> 
> En una segunda etapa se plantea la llegada de un hotel boutique de lujo, el cual sería operado por el Grupo Brisas.
> 
> _Declaratoria ambiental aprovada._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Frontón México _





Oskar.Mx said:


> ^^
> 
> Muy bien *FMOR*, ojalá pronto puedas compartir detalles para ver como se complementa con la información que ya se ha dado a conocer oficialmente...
> 
> *De momento según el anuncio que se dio a conocer en diciembre, se confirman:*
> 
> - Lobby que servirá como sala de exposiciones de arte
> - Restaurantes, aun por definir si serán más de dos, pero están confirmados, uno al interior y uno más en la terraza con vistas al monumento a al Revolución.
> - Casino
> - Escuela de Jai Alai para niños
> - Cancha de Jai Alai con palcos VIP. Tendrá redes y butacas retráctiles para poder ser utilizado como Centro de Espectáculos con capacidad para hasta 3,000 personas
> 
> - Aún están pendientes algunos permisos para lo que sería el hotel boutique y que ocuparía 3 predios adyacentes, los cuales ya son propiedad del dueño del Frontón.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El dueño es Antonio Cosío y la remodelación correrá por parte del Arquitecto José Mollao.*
> 
> _Aquí unos renders que muestran la flexibilidad de lo que será el Jai-Alai/ Centro de Espectáculos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y el inicio del desmantelamiento de las gradas (Diciembre 2015)


----------



## JorgeORandall

New Renders for Reforma Colon Tower [5 Towers]
Floors: +75
Height: +350m, 4x +230m 
Use: Office
Design:

Today was presented the project :banana:



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Presentación Reforma Colón en The Real Estate Show 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## skyscraper 500

More Renders of that +350m tower and its neighbor :cheers::cheers:



Alex Urban said:


> :cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

Soon to start construction! :cheers::cheers:



brickellresidence said:


> Torre Reforma Colon (5 Towers)
> Floors: +70
> Height: +350m, 4x +200m
> Use: Office
> Design:
> Captura de pantalla 2015-03-10 a la(s) 18.36.27 by alexmtzguer, on Flickr
> Update:


----------



## mexico15

giiiiiiiiiiiiiirl I AM GA GING!


----------



## gabrielbabb

These are the kind of projects that we needed, because there are plenty of small projects that don't actually change much the urban landscape and don't get unified with different towers. Besides, the renders show a different kind of architecture to that we are used to see in the city.


----------



## BrickellResidence




----------



## BrickellResidence

new project cooking up for Polanco area


Nuevo Polanco por Mira Companies

Nuevo Polanco es un desarrollo de usos mixtos que se encontrará dentro del corazón de Nuevo Polanco, con frente a Río San Joaquín. *2.9 hectáreas en las que se desarrollarán departamentos, oficinas y un área comercial.
*
Pensado como una comunidad integral en donde se promueva la permeabilidad peatonal y en donde se resalten las zonas culturales que se ubican ya en esta zona cosmopolita. *Con más del 50% del área como áreas verdes.*



*Ubicación*




























https://www.miracompanies.com/[/FONT][/SIZE][/CENTER]


----------



## JorgeORandall

Javier Sordo Madaleno architect presenting Reforma Colon the head of government of Mexico City, Miguel Angel Mancera, Jaime Alverde and Savador Daniel in The Real Estate Show 2016: banana:


----------



## skyscraper 500

Another Render of Reforma Colon (+350m) plus other 4 buildings (+250m)



thesiudde said:


>


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500

Nuevo Polanco Area - Under Construction



benousqui said:


> http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Residential towers for Contadero, Cuajimalpa


----------



## el palmesano

Reforma Colón


----------



## skyscraper 500

Reforma Colon (310m) 



GERARDORS said:


> del FB de JSM:


:cheers:


----------



## theArq100

Some new projects

Apple Store Masaryk, first official Apple Store in the city

credits to Garamond



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Apple Store próximamente en Masaryk - Ciudad de México.*
> 
> 
> *Acabo de recibir la primera imagen de una de las dos Apple Stores que abrirán próximamente en la CDMX.*
> 
> *La tienda se ubicará en el número 169 de la Avenida Masaryk en Polanco.*
> 
> 
> Como se puede apreciar será una tienda de dos niveles con una espectacular fachada de piedra con un ventanal en forma del tradicional logotipo de la marca.
> 
> Sin más que decir.....
> 
> _Apple Store Masaryk, Ciudad de México_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Más Información*
> ​


Varsovia 36 

credits to Oskar.Mx



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Despídanse del Salón Señorial en Hamburgo 188
> 
> El salón de fiestas será demolido en breve, dejando un terreno de 1,500 metros cuadrados.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si bien no es un terreno muy grande y no habría que esperar un edificio de gran altura, ojalá construyan algo de buen diseño y altura similar a lo que están construyendo justo en el terreno a un lado, en la esquina de Hamburgo y Varsovia.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *V36
> 
> Varsovia 36 Esq. Hamburgo, Col. Juárez
> 
> Espacio comercial en P.B. + 11 niveles de oficinas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


new park in Santa Fe 

credits to Brian Sandoval



Brian Sandoval said:


> Parque Urbano La Mexicana​
> El parque esta previsto para operar en junio del 2017, ocupará 30 de las 41.5 hectáreas del terreno y tendra un costo de 900 millones de pesos, el 70% de la superficie será para áreas recreativas mientras que el 30% restante será usado para el financiamiento del parque. El parque puede autogenerar recursos para su mantenimiento y operación con la creación de un fideicomiso. Con la llegada del nuevo tren interurbano México-Toluca, se proyecta un Centram para atender la demanda de transporte público de la zona.​
> 
> Parque Urbano La Mexicana by Brian Sandoval, en Flickr
> 
> Parque Urbano La Mexicana by Brian Sandoval, en Flickr
> 
> Parque Urbano La Mexicana by Brian Sandoval, en Flickr
> 
> Parque Urbano La Mexicana by Brian Sandoval, en Flickr
> 
> Parque Urbano La Mexicana by Brian Sandoval, en Flickr​
> Fuente: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.​


----------



## West Front

Harkonnen said:


> Awesome.
> Could you add the buildings names and heights?
> 
> Something like:


Y esto a que hora paso 447m in MExico???


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ canceled by the oil crisis, the investors where oil companies...

new project 

Centro Insurgentes Reforma 20Fl


----------



## skyscraper 500

Next


----------



## skyscraper 500

Next


----------



## skyscraper 500

This project will be added to this skyline :cheers::cheers::cheers:

Reforma Colon (310m) 



GERARDORS said:


> del FB de JSM:





Irving Dirrey said:


> CIUDAD DE MÉXICO
> 
> 
> ​


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Caracci towers 2x 22Fl


----------



## BrickellResidence

new construction 21Fl


----------



## BrickellResidence

found more projects 

Blvd. Adolfo Ruiz Cortines No.3042










Torre Onix, Rio San Joaquin 406 Col. Granada Ciudad de México










INSURGENTES 1921, GUADALUPE INN, BENITO JUÁREZ CIUDAD DE MÉXICO (32 pisos!)










y mas de las Caracci


----------



## JorgeORandall

Paradox Tower Height: 234m/ 767FT, in Santa Fe district, one of the financial centers of Mexico City . :cheers:



ind-Erick said:


> DSC09886 by in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC09888 by in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC09892 by in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC09875 by in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC09898 by in-dErick, en Flickr


----------



## theArq100

new renders of the new airport in Texcoco



JMR75 said:


> Mas renders sacados de los documentos publicados en Compranet (Dominio publico ¿verdad?)





JMR75 said:


> Y mas renders


----------



## BrickellResidence

Expansion of 2 transport terminals

CETRAM Taxqueña










CETRAM Observatorio (Still conceptual)


----------



## skyscraper 500

México City Under-Construction 



brickellresidence said:


> *Mexico City*
> 
> subir imagenes gratis





yuki_nom_ichi said:


>


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Quad Santa Fe










Qubica Lomas










Corporativo Agraz


----------



## theArq100

Possible design for the new US embassy 



afrmx said:


> En efecto es el terreno de la nueva embajada de Estados Unidos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque sepa dios para cuando empiece a construirse. La licitación para la construcción esta programada hasta para 2017. Conservadoramente yo creo que veremos actividad en el sitio no antes de 2018. Para terminar de construirse hacia el 2021-2022 (basado en lo que han tardado en la embajada de Londres).


----------



## darkbytes

*Awesome Architecture*

I used to lived there and I know there are a lot of great Architectural projects taken place...


----------



## BrickellResidence

New Constructions!

Espacio Condesa 33 FL/ 35FL


----------



## BrickellResidence

Reforma 432

70FL/ +250m


----------



## BrickellResidence

Reforma Colon

310m/ 4x +200m


----------



## BrickellResidence

University Tower 59Fl +200m


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre del Bosque

33Fl/ 22Fl


----------



## BrickellResidence

IS 292

22Fl


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!!


----------



## towerpower123

If it actually happens, you will officially have the coolest airport in the world!


----------



## JorgeORandall

towerpower123 said:


> If it actually happens, you will officially have the coolest airport in the world!


But is happening right now, the new airport is under construnction! :banana:


----------



## BrickellResidence

IS 262 

18 Fl


----------



## Houshmman

Mexico is with great buildings. Certainly, the most beautiful in Latin America! The construction sector in Brazil is far from that level yet. hno: 

Congratulations Mexico City. :applause:


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ hope soon brazil joins the boom!

Paseo de la Reforma's future Gateway


----------



## d'.'b

Houshmman said:


> Mexico is with great buildings. Certainly, the most beautiful in Latin America! The construction sector in Brazil is far from that level yet. hno:
> 
> Congratulations Mexico City. :applause:


Based on the constructions in line with Olympics 2016, I think Rio is getting their. :cheer:


----------



## rafark

That battery though.


----------



## BrickellResidence

More of University Tower 52Fl +200m



SoHype! said:


> Muchos renders ya están por aquí, pero creo hay otros que no habíamos visto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La torre desborda personalidad por todos lados, seguro será un éxito.


----------



## West Front

d'.'b said:


> Based on the constructions in line with Olympics 2016, I think Rio is getting their. :cheer:


Rio de Janeiro is in bankruptcyhno:hno:hno:


----------



## BrickellResidence

For Polanco District


----------



## el palmesano

^^

:cheers::righton:


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Espacio Condesa (prep)* by SOM


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Icon Condesa*


----------



## Houshmman

High-level projects! :applause:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Polarea Phase VII

36FL/ 130m


----------



## BrickellResidence

Project San Angel


----------



## BrickellResidence

*MEXICO CITY | Projects &amp; Construction*

Insurgentes 601
Floors: 20
Height: 100m
Use: Mixed-Use
Design:









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Insurgentes 2021
Floors: 16
Height: 80m
Use: Offices
Design:









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Arts Pedregal
Floors: 4x 14
Height: 74m
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Cetram Toreo
Floors: 19
Height: 80m
Use: Mixed use, Transport Modal
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Insurgentes Sur
Floors: 30
Height: +130m
Use: Mixed Use
Design:









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Patio Revolucion
Floors: 32
Height: 130m
Use: Mixed use
Design:









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Cetram Toreo
Floors: 19
Height: 80m
Use: Mixed use, Transport Modal
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Pedregal
Floors: 32
Height: 120m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Patio Revolucion
Floors: 32
Height: 130m
Use: Mixed use
Design:









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

City Rent Polanco
Floors: 30
Height: 120m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Manacar
Floors: 30
Height: 150m/ 492FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sofitel Reforma 
Floors: 45
Height: 160m
Use: Hotel
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Impera Reforma
Floors: 47
Height: 215m
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torres Cuarzo
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

CETRAM Chapultepec 
Floors: 49
Height: +200m/ +700FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 241m/ 790FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Reforma 
Floors: 57
Height: 246m/ 807FT
Use: Office
Design:









*Finished!*


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Paradox
Floors: 62
Height: 234m/ 767FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mitikah 
Floors: 67
Height: 267m/ 875FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

R432 
Floors: +70
Height: +300m/ 984FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New Renders of 267 meters mitikah (U/C)*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

they have to build that!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ luckily, theres already a party of cranes


----------



## JorgeORandall

*It is already under construction. Phase one is complete, phase two started as you look at the image of my friend Brickellresidence, and is the tallest tower in the complex. :banana:*



el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> they have to build that!!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great


----------



## JorgeORandall

New renders for megaproject Reforma Colon in Reforma avenue in Mexico City. :apple:
The first phase of the project begins this last quarter of 2016 and is the tallest tower in the complex.
Tallest tower 310m / 4x +200m







​


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Espacio Condesa* begins construction by SOM

36FL 157m/ 34FL 145m


----------



## LArchitect

^ cool project! We need that building in Chicago


----------



## BrickellResidence

NAICM (New Mexico City International Airport)










Updates (site levelling/clean) :


----------



## BrickellResidence

construction began in

*Central Park Santa Fe*

5x +- 26FL


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


----------



## Hindustani

Holy God Almighty! :cheers:

The single most iconic and futuristic airport design I've seen so far at this scale. 

& its U/C instead of "proposed", "approved". 



brickellresidence said:


> NAICM (New Mexico City International Airport)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates (site levelling/clean) :


----------



## vmarque

great work


----------



## vmarque

are those pictures just on image or real wowwwwww


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ what do you mean?


----------



## afrmx

Better yet, to which pictures is he referring to?


----------



## Karltj

brickellresidence said:


> ^^ what do you mean?


I think he's referring to all the images with all the cool building renderings, which obviously ain't real, at least not yet


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ ah yeah they are all renderings but coming to reality soon :naughty: thanks


----------



## skyscraper 500

Nice projects!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

ENCUENTRO OCEANIA


























Tipo de proyecto
LifeStyle
Etapa del proyecto
Desarrollo
Fecha de apertura
Verano 2018
Dirección
Av. Oceanía, junto a metro Romero Rubio
M2 rentables
73,000
Cajones de estacionamientos
2,600
http://www.pulsoinmobiliario.com/index.php?ver=desarrollos_detalle&desarrollo=18


----------



## el palmesano

^^

what is that??


----------



## BrickellResidence

Shopping mall with metro connection and entertainment for the public


----------



## alex071288

good info


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Be Grand Reforma*

Residential 50FL +160m


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Contadero +30FL


----------



## ricardito89

*thanks*

excelente compilacion mexicana!


----------



## JorgeORandall

I put these posts here, that have been shared by friend Brick on the previous page.



brickellresidence said:


> *Be Grand Reforma*
> 
> Residential 50FL +160m


----------



## JorgeORandall

I put these posts here, that have been shared by friend Brick on the previous page.



brickellresidence said:


> Be Grand Contadero +30FL


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Be Grand Polanco*

36FL/ 34FL


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Marsala Santa Fe*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Residencial Las Flores*

Zona: Periferico Sur / Las Flores

Arditti Arquitectos

Edificio Residencial 23 Niveles (Aprox.)


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Greystar Perisur*

*Primer proyecto en CDMX de la inmobiliaria estadounidense especializada en propiedades para renta.*


M2 DE CONSTRUCCIÓN: 33,626
NÚMERO DE DEPARTAMENTOS: 430 (Aprox)
TIPO DE AMENIDADES: Gimnasio , Alberca,
Terraza, Salones recreativos, Sky
Bar, Salón de Yoga, Jardín de
Mascotas, Area Verde.
INICIO DE CONSTRUCCIÓN: Junio 2017
INICIO DE OPERACIONES: Febrero 2019










Aunque el proyecto aún está en proceso de diseño, en este render se le alcanzan a contar 37 niveles :cheers:​


----------



## BrickellResidence

Blvd. Adolfo Ruiz Cortines 4100
Jardines del Pedregal de San Ángel

(Actualmente concesionarias VW/SEAT Pedregal)

Desarrollo de Usos Mixtos (Residencial-Comercial)

*Niveles: 29*
Desarrollador: N.D.
Área residencial: 49,472 m2
Área comercial: 5,600 m2 (Agencia de Autos)
Agencia de automóviles:
showroom 1,600 m2; talleres 4,000 m2; capacidad de 114 autos en exhibición.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*ALTAVIDA PEDREGAL*

Boulevard Adolfo Ruíz Cortinez 4192, 
Col. Jardines del Pedregal

*28 Niveles*

84 departamentos y 3 penthouses




























http://www.altavida.mx/


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Marsella Coyoacán: 2 Edificios de 16 niveles










High Park Sur: 2 Edificios de 33 niveles;










Actualmente Marsella ya concluyó la primera torre y la segunda lleva unos 4 niveles, mientras que la primera torre de High Park Sur va como a la mitad (empezando el nivel 15 de 33)*










High Park Sur se convertirá en uno de los edificios más altos del sur de la Ciudad


----------



## JorgeORandall

New renders for megaproject Mitikah in Mexico City. 
The first phase of the project is finished, the second phase is under construction and is the tallest tower of the complex (+260m). :banana:



hiram90 said:


> Unas de hoy de mitikah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!!


*New renders*



GERARDORS said:


> Lo ultimo de lo ultimo:


----------



## JorgeORandall

*More renders of Mitikah complex. *



GERARDORS said:


>


----------



## JorgeORandall

*More renders*


GERARDORS said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

awesome


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Belos projetos! Muitas obras imponentes!


----------



## JorgeORandall

*More news from the Mitikah complex*

At the construction site the tower is promoted with its official rendering. Its official height is of 267.30 meters, information shared by an architect involved in the project. :cheers:



vicraya2 said:


> Ya promocionan la torre en el terreno con su render oficial :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su altura oficial compartida por una arquitecta involucrada en el proyecto Mitikah, 267.30 metros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great news!!


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Popocatépetl by Agatha*

Mixed Use: 

- *Building I - 32 floors* - 194 apartments 
- *Building 2 - 19 floors* - 17,000 m2 office space

1,000 square meters on the ground floor for retail and commerce.

Location: Popocatépetl 526

Developer: *Agatha Luxury Living* 

Architect: *Enrique Norten*



















*Art installation*

Mexican artist Rafael Lozano-Hemmer, will create in one of the walls an 87.9 meters tall art installation called *"Raudal Escrito"*: 

It will be a "digital performance" joining technology, architecture and art.

It will create a "waterfall" of words, that will proyect thorought the wall, splashing and spreading a literary cascade with a series of poems and words. 

The phrases in the "cascade of lights" will be as tall as the Tamul Waterfall in the state of San Luis Potosí, or twice as tall as Niagara Falls.

The phrases proyected on the walls will be submitted by members of the surrounding community.

Fuente​


----------



## towerpower123

There are some great projects going up here. Is there any particular reason they keep building towers in the middle of nowhere? Some of these look to be in the middle of the woods rather than near any possible mass transit access.


----------



## hacci

In any case the only tower I find in the middle of nowhere is Marsala Santa Fe, the rest are pretty well located.


----------



## Sterlyng65

I like the whole structure. I wanna put it in my own city. Lol


----------



## Munwon

JorgeORandall said:


> *Reforma Tower 335 meters, Reforma Avenue*​
> Reflecting the site’s unique diamond-shaped geometry, Reforma Tower is a 73-story, three-volume skyscraper intended to become a landmark building in the Puerta Reforma area. Upon completion, as Mexico City’s tallest tower, the structure will initiate a dialogue between the neighboring Chapultepec Park and the surrounding urban fabric as a marker for the starting point of Paseo de la Reforma. Each of the tower’s volumes serves a specific programmatic and economic purpose: the first volume at the base of the tower will house Mexico City’s first Ritz Carlton Hotel, the second volume has been designed for market-rate office space, and the third volume is intended to house the corporate offices of a leading commercial group.


Whats the status of this?


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ Prep I guess, the only activity we see is that the site has been fenced and some site workers doing studies


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New Mexico City International Airport*


----------



## BrickellResidence

Moving it to this page:

*335 meters*

Reforma Tower

Reflecting the site’s unique diamond-shaped geometry, Reforma Tower is a 73-story, three-volume skyscraper intended to become a landmark building in the Puerta Reforma area. Upon completion, as Mexico City’s tallest tower, the structure will initiate a dialogue between the neighboring Chapultepec Park and the surrounding urban fabric as a marker for the starting point of Paseo de la Reforma. Each of the tower’s volumes serves a specific programmatic and economic purpose: the first volume at the base of the tower will house Mexico City’s first Ritz Carlton Hotel, the second volume has been designed for market-rate office space, and the third volume is intended to house the corporate offices of a leading commercial group.







+BONUS ;D

​


----------



## BrickellResidence

While Trump attacks, Mexico is getting stronger


----------



## BrickellResidence

Central Park Bosque Real


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre Aleph*

30Fl
+-130m





































Bonus update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Foro Azteca



thesiudde said:


> Nice :3
> 
> Foro Azteca
> by Edmons
> 
> ALHEL / Grupo Televisa
> 
> CATEGORÍALifestyle Regional Fashion Center, oficinas y hotel.
> 
> GLA(m2) 12,000 m2
> 
> LOCALES 250 aprox.
> 
> PROYECTO Edmonds International
> 
> ETAPA En Desarrollo
> 
> APERTURA Otoño 2019
> 
> Info http://www.iqr.mx/foro-azteca/
> 
> PRINCIPALES COMERCIOS Lifestyle regional fashion center, oficinas y hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

^^

wow!!!!

awsome!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

new render of *Reforma Colon*

310 meters


----------



## skyscraper 500

Wooooah nice projects!!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## blue_man100

very nice projects!


----------



## PinkWho

Awesome projects indeed


----------



## Houshmman

brickellresidence said:


> new render of *Reforma Colon*


What are the chances of this project being built?


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ 80% its from a very trusted developer, whom is building more skyscraper projects around the city in a fast pace!


----------



## OneOfUs

Great!


----------



## pascucci20

Houshmman said:


> What are the chances of this project being built?


the project is backed by Grupo Kaluz one of the biggest industrial groups in Mexico and by Sordo Madaleno one of the most important developers in the recent years

this is how the site looks now



blue_man100 said:


>


----------



## scarer

:0


----------



## BrickellResidence

New small constructions for Insurgentes Avenue

*IS 262*










*IS 454*










*IS 724* (Krystal Grand)










*IS 1991*


----------



## BrickellResidence

Downtown Santa Fe

115m-80m/ 377FT-262FT/ 25-18FL

Screen Shot 2014-11-15 at 1.08.16 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr

Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Latitud Polanco
Floors: 30/ 22
Height: 130m
Use:Mixed use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Corporativo Jaime Nuno
Floors: 30
Height: 130m
Use: Offices
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Insurgentes 601
Floors: 20
Height: 100m
Use: Mixed-Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

El Aleph
Floors: 30
Height: +130m
Use: Mixed Use
Design:









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Cetram Toreo
Floors: 19
Height: 80m
Use: Mixed use, Transport Modal
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Alto Pedregal
Floors: 35
Height: 130m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Portal San Angel
Floors: 32
Height: 130m
Use: Mixed use
Design:









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

HighPark Sur
Floors: 33
Height: 132m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Nimbus Polanco
Floors: 33
Height: 120m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Manacar
Floors: 30
Height: 144m/ 472FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Espacio Condesa
Floors: 36/ 34
Height: 157m/ 515FT ,145m/ 475FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torres Caracci
Floors: 2x 25
Height: 120m
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Artz Pedregal
Floors: 35FL 3x 14FL
Height: +150m 3x 74m
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sofitel Reforma 
Floors: 45
Height: 170m/ 557FT
Use: Hotel
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mistral
Floors: 42
Height: 170m/ 557FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torres Cuarzo
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Impera Reforma
Floors: 47
Height: 215m
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 241m/ 790FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## Oskar.Mx

Another new building for the southern area of the city


------------------------------------------

*PEDREGAL 3232*

Periferico Sur 3232, Jardines del Pedregal

*36 floors*

Residential: 242 units (64 to 510 m2) 

*JSA Arquitectos*






















Source and Images​


----------



## pascucci20

La mexicana park in Santa Fe district












MEZCAL said:


> ^^ Para que se vayan imaginando las vistas que tendremos desde el parque... Juren que se convertirá en nuevo el set de comerciales de la CDMX por excelencia





Hotu Matua said:


> Ya está aumentando la densidad arbórea en el acceso norte
> 
> Sin título by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr
> 
> y se está pavimentando el andador que usarán los que vivan en las torres de departamentos que se construirán (Central Park o el proyecto que lo substituya)
> 
> Sin título by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Neuchâtel Cuadrante Polanco*










Nuevo Polanco, Mexico City

Location: Lago Andromaco | Cda. Lago Neuchatel | Rio San Joaquín | Mateo Alemán | Moliere - Col. Ampliación Granada

*Architects: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (SOM)*

Developer: Mira Companies

Located at the heart of Nuevo Polanco District, this new mixed used community will span 2.9 hectares (7.1 acres) with buildings dedicated to offices, retail and residential units.

*The concept seeks to promote the pedestrian life where the cultural areas will be highlighted and this project will have more than 50% for green areas.*


Residential Units: 1,286
Retail: 4,800 sq meters.
Offices: 91,800 sq meters.




















Images: SOM

Source: Mira Companies

Location on GSV
​


----------



## BrickellResidence

another one,



Oskar.Mx said:


> *
> Chapultepec 360*
> 
> *Av. Chapultepec 360 Esq. Monterrey, Roma Norte*
> 
> Edificio Corporativo de 12 niveles
> 
> Arquitectos: Gomez Vazquez Internacional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avance a Febrero 2017 (Google Street View)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubicación en GSV
> 
> 
> Imagen: Gomez Vazquez Internacional
> ​


----------



## Bronxwood

Those curb cuts are so unnecessary. The city seems confused and contradicts itself quite often. One project strives for pedestrian friendliness and inclusion, another will put automobiles first and pedestrians second. There's no clear vision of what the city wants for itself and its inhabitants. It wants the best of both worlds but in end may not succeed with neither.

I will say, overall there is very good designs in this city when it comes to facades and proportions. Refreshing.


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*

A few more images of Neuchâtel Cuadrante Polanco*



























​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

A lowrise with a very nice design....


*Chapultepec 500*

Avenida Chapultepec 500, Roma Norte

Floors: 10

Use: Offices

Developer: GAMARQ
































































A 4-story building was recently demolished for the construction of this project.

_Chapultepec 500 (Google Street View Nov 2016)_










Location on Google Maps

Info + Images: GAMARQ​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Insurgentes 1438*

Av. de los Insurgentes Sur 1438, Col. Actipan

Architects: Grupo Arquitectura | República Arquitectos

Developer: GAMARQ

































































Location on Google Maps

Source and images: GAMARQ
​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*

This is the 1st proposal to emerge for a new residential tower near one of the main intersections in the city.

Insurgentes y Reforma*

Location: Roma & Dinamarca (Just off Insurgentes/Reforma intersection)

*Residential: 40 Stories*

Status: Competition

Architects: Grupo Arquitectura | República Arquitectos




















Images: Grupo Arquitectura

​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Torre Pedregal*

*Anillo Periférico 4090, Jardines del Pedregal*

Use: Residential

Floors: 30 Stories (Aprox.)




























Imags: Grupo Arquitectura

Location on Google Maps
​


----------



## el palmesano

awsome projects!!


----------



## JorgeORandall

I am impressed by the construction boom in Mexico and especially Mexico City.

If this is possible with the country growing 2 or 3% annually, imagine if the economy of Mexico grew 6 or 7% we would be like the City in London or Manila, with cranes and many more constructions everywhere.


----------



## JorgeORandall

Oskar.Mx said:


> *Torre Pedregal*
> *Anillo Periférico 4090, Jardines del Pedregal*
> Use: Residential
> Floors: 30 Stories (Aprox.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This tower is close to other projects under construction and will form a small skyline, the projects are:

*Be Grand Pedregal*


----------



## JorgeORandall

^^ And it will also be close to these two other projects under construction in the same area of the city:

*Altavida Pedregal*









Imagen: Altavida Pedregal


*Periférico 4100*


----------



## PinkWho

JorgeORandall said:


> I am impressed by the construction boom in Mexico and especially Mexico City.
> 
> If this is possible with the country growing 2 or 3% annually, imagine if the economy of Mexico grew 6 or 7% we would be like the City in London or Manila, with cranes and many more constructions everywhere.


Not only Mexico City is having a construction boom just look at Monterrey, Guadalajara, Puebla, Cancun, Queretaro, etc. Growing only 2-3 percent I agree if the country was growing 6-7 percent it will be incredible!


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*PATRIOTISMO 230*

Av. Patriotismo 230 Esq. Puente de la Morena, San Pedro de los Pinos

*Floors: 21 *

Area: 23,870 Sq. Mt.

Use: Retail (PB, 1st Floor) | Offices (Floors 2-21)

Architects: Arquitech




















Información e Imágenes: *CBC México*


_Progress - February 2017 (By now the structure has reached the 5th floor.)._











Location in Google Maps​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*ICON SAN ÁNGEL*

Periferico Sur 2008, Col. Los Alpes, Alvaro Obregón

*Floors: 34*

*Height: 120 Meters*

Use: Residential

Developer: GDC Desarrollos





































































































Info + Images: GDC Desarrollos​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

^^

A few meters from there, this project has been modified to increase its height from 22 to 32 floors...


*Las Flores 2020*

*Floors: 32*

Use: Residential

Developer: Grupo Copri









​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Sky Offices Santa Fe*

Location: Vasco de Quiroga (Across from Cento Santa Fe Mall)

Floors: 22

Use: Offices

Developer: Grupo Copri









Imagen: Grupo Copri / CBC México

​


----------



## JorgeORandall

Next >>>>>


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sofitel Reforma 
Floors: 45
Height: 170m/ 557FT
Use: Hotel
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Nimbus Polanco
Floors: 33
Height: 120m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Popocatepetl
Floors: 32
Height: +- 120m
Use: Mixed use
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

T300
Floors: +50
Height: 174m/ 570FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre University Club
Floors: 52
Height: 198m/ 649FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:
Sales Center established


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre M
Floors: 35
Height: 176m
Use: Office
Design: 








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torres Cuarzo
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:

Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Impera Reforma
Floors: 47
Height: 215m
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 241m/ 790FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:


----------



## cmc

*nice updates....
and is the University Club for sure? awesome design*


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Paradox
Floors: 61
Height: 203m/ 666FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

cmc said:


> *nice updates....
> and is the University Club for sure? awesome design*


Yes, sales center has been recently established, construction begins late this year


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mitikah 
Floors: 67
Height: 267m/ 875FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Edit


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*MAE 181*

Calz. General Mariano Escobedo 181, Col. Granada
Lago Como

Offices: 15,000 m2
Commerce: 2,500 m2

Arquitects: Archetonic

Developer: Grupo Inmobiliario CN















































Info + Images: Grupo Inmobiliario CN | Archetonic
​


----------



## BrickellResidence

Be Grand Polanco III
Floors: 2x 36
Height: 2x 135m/ 442FT
Use: Residencial
Design:








Update:


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*
ANTONIO CASO 31*

Calle Antonio Caso 31, Col. Tabacalera

Mixed Use

30 Floors

Status: In Process

Architects: Mayer Hasbani

Our architectural proposal gives enough space to the existing building to maintain its past role. The new construction will touch, will shake the hand of the old in the vicinity and then fold in a uniform texture towards the sky. From the surrounding streets, the new building seems to disappear in perspective. Conjunction of tradition and modernity, ancestral art and future technology, conservation and sustainable urban development.







































*Antonio Caso 31 on Google Maps (Streetview)*


Info + Images: Mayer Hasbani
​


----------



## dk.

^^ 
La belleza de un edifico Porfirista, también lo es por su interior. QUE PENA !


----------



## alluux

Nice


----------



## BrickellResidence

new demolition approved 



Oskar.Mx said:


> *
> INSURGENTES SUR 454*
> 
> Av. de los Insurgentes Sur 454 Esq. Baja California, Roma Sur
> 
> 22 Pisos
> 
> Usos Mixtos
> 
> Arquitectos: Mayer Hasbani
> 
> *El Proyecto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La esquina actualmente*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El manifiesto de demolición*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Información e Imagenes: Mayer Hasbani | Google Earth
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Viena
Floors: 34
Height: +-120m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Santa fe
Floors: 35
Height: +-150m
Use: Office
Design:








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

Torre Mistral
Floors: 42
Height: 170m/ 557FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:


----------



## pascucci20

Chapultepec Uno 241 mts update












ind-Erick said:


> Archivo GIF, (Actualización a Mayo 2017)


----------



## pascucci20

La Mexicana Park updates












Hotu Matua said:


> Uno de los espacios ajardinados más extensos del Parque La Mexicana tendrá una colina y un cráter quizá para estimular una escalada divertida. La colina y su periferia ya tiene pasto
> 
> Parque La Mexicana en construcción by https://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 241m/ 790FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








by:Hiram90*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Sofitel Reforma 
Floors: 45
Height: 170m/ 557FT
Use: Hotel
Design:








Update:








By: Hiram90
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

Central Park Bosque Real
Floors: 33
Height: +-80-120m
Use: Residential
Design: 








Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Distrito Santa Fe*


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*The following three projects are located in the Bosque Real neighborhood*

*Ivy by Bosque Real*

25 Floors

Residential

Apartments from 245 sq.m y 265 sq. m






































info & Images

​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Bosque Real Five*

Three 30-Story Buildings

Residential

Apartments from 140 sq. m to 190 sq. m





















































Info & Images
​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Bosque Real Residence*

Two 41-Story Buildings with 2 independent sections
1 Residence per section/floor

Apartments from 448.5 sq m to 455 sq m


















































































Info & Images​


----------



## pascucci20

Updates at Santa fe CBD



hiram90 said:


> Torre 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mistral y Paradox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imágenes publicadas en la página de Facebook de Santix Ruiz de Ch





david310589 said:


> Les comparto unas fotos, me aloqué un poco pero valió la pena
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Estación Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Tren México Toluca by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Santa Fe by David Arcos Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## pascucci20

Update of manacar Tower at Insurgentes Avenue



chapsrulez said:


> les comparto una foto de la "remdelación" de la comer de insurgentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c13studio / instagram​
> donde, en caso de que sigan existiendo dudas, claramente estamos viendo todo, excepto una remodelación. bueno de hecho ya lo aclararon algunas respuestas atrás, se trata de la construcción de un nuevo centro comercial que buena falta le hace a la zona.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Nimbus Polanco
Floors: 33
Height: 120m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:

Mexico City - Rubén Darío 225 by francerobert2001


----------



## el palmesano

^^

beautiful!


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*
Periferico 1075*

*Two 45-Story towers*

Use: Residential

Developer: Pulso Inmobiliario

Location: ** Boulevard Manuel Ávila Camacho 1075, Col. Periodista, Del. Álvaro Obregón, CDMX, C.P. 11220 **











​


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Residencial Avivia
Floors: 3x45FL 2x33FL
Height: 110-150m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:
Avivia Bosque Real*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* R432 
Floors: +50
Height: 257mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 241m/ 790FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:

Chapultepec Uno
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

Edit


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








Foto: Oskar.Mx
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Icon San Angel
Floors: 34
Height: 120mts
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## skyscraper 500

Physchy said:


> *México City U/C *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Por: @horchatapop / @dane.alonso / @miguel_kurz
> *​






:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre Mitikah 
Floors: 67
Height: 267m/ 875FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre M
Floors: 35
Height: 176m
Use: Office
Design: 








Update:







*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Be Grand Alto Pedregal
Floors: 35
Height: 130m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update: 








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Artz Pedregal
Floors: 35FL 3x 14FL
Height: +150m 3x 74m
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:









*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre Paradox
Floors: 61
Height: 203m/ 666FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## AndrzGln

loving that park in the santa fe area


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Manacar
Floors: 30
Height: 144m/ 472FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:

DSC03522 by in-dErick
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Nimbus Polanco
Floors: 33
Height: 120m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:






*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Be Grand Universidad

+-39FL*










*Be Grand Reforma

+50FL*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torres Cuarzo
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Sofitel Reforma 
Floors: 45
Height: 170m/ 557FT
Use: Hotel
Design:








Update:








by: Xavier 13081
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Lux Vidalta
Floors: 22/ 43FL
Height: 80-140m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:







[/url]
*https://flic.kr/p/WQTeMx


----------



## BrickellResidence

*
Be Grand Reforma
Floors: 50
Height: 200m
Use: Mixed-Use
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## MikeVegas

Kudos, some great looking architecture. All we get in Minneapolis are ugly boxes and 5 story stick builds.


----------



## JorgeORandall

Be Grand Reforma
Floors: 50
Height: +200m
Use: Mixed-Use
Design:



Radical_Adults said:


> Esta es la maqueta:
> 
> IMAG3791 by HateNBeers, on Flickr
> 
> IMAG3790 by HateNBeers, on Flickr


Update:


----------



## AndrzGln

^^LOVE ITTTT


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torres Cuarzo
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre Mitikah 
Floors: 67
Height: 267m/ 875FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:

Torre Mitikah
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre M
Floors: 35
Height: 176m
Use: Office
Design: 








Update:

Torre Mitikah
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 241m/ 790FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:















*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Carso Toreo
Floors: 3x 22FL
Height: +-80mts
Use: Mixed-Use
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Manacar
Floors: 30
Height: 144m/ 472FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:









*


----------



## mike1115

I think Mexico City has some of the best new architecture going right now.


----------



## BrickellResidence

* New Mexico City International Airport
Floors: 4
Height: 80m
Use: International Airport
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre Reforma Colon (5 Towers)
Floors: +70
Height: 310m, 4x +200m 
Use: Mixed Use
















new Render










*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Paradox
Floors: 61
Height: 203m/ 666FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








by: c13studio
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* T300
Floors: +50
Height: 174m/ 570FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








by: C13Studio
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New renders of be Grand Reforma +200mts*


----------



## JorgeORandall

I'm just waiting for the first Supertall of Mexico City.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Agwa Towers
Floors: 2x 45
Height: 2x 160m/ 524FT
Use: Residential
Design:








update:










Creditos a Dronesky
*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^
Credit pic by DanielLlerandi


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ Thats in Puebla city, but thanks for the update


----------



## BrickellResidence

* El Aleph
Floors: 30
Height: +130m
Use: Mixed Use
Design: 








update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New Renders of neuchatel District*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New Mexico City International Airport
Floors: 4
Height: 80m
Use: International Airport
Design:








Update:
TERMINAL BUILDING









CONTROL TOWER







*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New Skyscraper*



riveraconde said:


> Hace años que no me tocaba presentar un proyecto. A ver qué opinan. Me reservo mi comentario hasta leer sus opiniones.
> 
> *Reforma 202, "Reforma Nápoles" *
> 
> Estatus: Propuesta
> Altura: 180 m. (aprox.)
> Pisos: 42 (aprox.)
> Diseño: Helfon Arquitectos
> Fuente: http://deccsc.com


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Paradox
Floors: 61
Height: 203m/ 666FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* El Aleph
Floors: 30
Height: +130m
Use: Mixed Use
Design: 
















*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre M
Floors: 35
Height: 176m
Use: Office
Design: 








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Mitikah 
Floors: 67
Height: 267m/ 875FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








by: Hiram
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Viena
Floors: 34
Height: +-120m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








by: IgnacioMX
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Be Grand Polanco III
Floors: 2x 36
Height: 2x 135m/ 442FT
Use: Residencial
Design:








Update:








By: Ruben_Mo_Ga
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre del Bosque
33 Floors +- 140mts


















https://archinect.com/luca.aldrighi/project/torre-del-bosque-tower*


----------



## skyscraper 500

cesar said:


> *MEXICO CITY *
> https://flic.kr/p/FPPpSk by Cesar González, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Patriotismo 230
Floors: 22
Height: +- 90m
Use: Comercial
Design: 

















Update:

Mexico City - ? by francerobert2001, en Flickr
*


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*

Park Hyatt Mexico City Polanco Hotel & Residences*




















Images: Sordo Madaleno
​


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Insurgentes 945*










Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Puerta Reforma 
Floors: 73
Height: 335.8m/ 1,101FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:







[/url]
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Unknown constructions in the Mexico State area *


by:Jajalvo
Satelite Suburb


By: Jajalvo


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Torre Bora by: Zaha Hadid
Floors: 50
Height: +200mts
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:




*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Insurgentes Capital
Floors: 25
Height: +- 120mts
Use: Office
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## el palmesano

so many awsome projects!


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New construction for Insurgentes Avenue*

16 floors



















Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence

*40-story residential for Paseo de la Reforma-Insurgentes*


----------



## Hijo del Viento

Awesome projects! Congrats


----------



## JorgeORandall

BrickellResidence said:


> *40-story residential for Paseo de la Reforma-Insurgentes*


I love this desing.


----------



## skyscraper 500

Physchy said:


> *México City - La Mexicana Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Por: Vicmo*​


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## SSCwarrior

Wow Mexico City is booming! So many interesting designs for buldings


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Portal Satelite*
(prep mode)










*Zaman Condesa*
(Prep mode)










*Origina Pedregal*
(Prep mode)

241203060


----------



## John Nicollet Mall

The new Mexica City Airport is a work of art! What's the status with the site of the current airport? If I recall, they were going to make some of it into parkland with a boulevard connecting it to Paseo de la Reforma.


----------



## JorgeORandall

Alameda Tower
Mexico City, Mexico

Client: Confidential
Collaborating Architect: Serrano Monjaraz Arquitectos
Typology: Mixed-Use, Office, Retail and Hotel
Area: 53,000m2
Height: 133m (30 storeys)
Project Status: Planning 
Occupying a prominent site facing the *Alameda Central Park and National Institute of Fine Arts* (Palacio de Bellas Artes), in the historic centre of Mexico City, this complex mixed use scheme occupies a significant proportion of an entire city block, interspersed with historic and Government owned buildings.

The development comprises a mixed-use tower on the corner of Avenida Juarez and Revillagigeido, with three floors of retail at the base, plus 24 levels of corporate office above. The tower podium is linked behind an existing building on Avenida Juarez, with two interconnected plots – the historic Variedades Building, also on Avenida Juarez, and a further plot that is set back within the interior of the city block.

The Variedades building – found in a derelict and partially demolished state - is designated as an historic monument with listed façade and interiors, that are being painstakingly reconstructed, and put to beneficial use as a boutique retail hub with fine dining restaurant and bar on the upper floors. This connects back to the interior plot - destined for use as a 100 key boutique hotel - via an open courtyard or ‘Patio’ typical of the colonial and pre-colonial era.

The combined plot totals just 3,670m2 footprint area, and the site is further constrained due to setbacks defined by city code and heavy reliance on private transport within the Metropolitan area which results in a significant parking requirement. Notwithstanding these factors, the current proposal submitted for planning achieves a total built up area of almost 53,000m2.

The external diagrid structural bracing of the tower façade is a direct reference to the diagonal footpaths of the adjacent Alameda Park and one of the most efficient structural solutions in this highly seismic zone, where it is not uncommon to see steel structures retro-fitted to existing buildings to enable them to withstand a significant earthquake event.


----------



## JorgeORandall

More renders of Alameda Tower taken from UHALondon's website.


----------



## JorgeORandall

Through Facebook, UHA London also published this render of an unknown project for Mexico City.


----------



## el palmesano

great!!


----------



## JorgeORandall

*Biometropolis Eco Tower*
Mexico City, Mexico

*Client:* Scientika / Pitroda Group 
*Building Type:* Mixed-use
*Size:* 55,600m² + 45,000m² parking
*Height:* 162m (38 storeys)
*Project Status:* Schematic Design

Proposed as the first truly sustainable tower in Latin America, the Biometropolis ‘Eco’ Tower employs both passive and active sustainable principles to harness the elements through the innovative use of building apertures, planting, solar energy, water collection & recycling.


----------



## BrickellResidence

* 
El Aleph
Floors: 30
Height: +150m
Use: Mixed Use
Design: 









Update:








I.S. 15/11/17 
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Corporativo Jaime Nuno
Floors: 30
Height: 130m
Use: Offices
Design:








Update:








I.S. 15/11/17 *


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torres Caracci
Floors: 2x 25
Height: 120m
Use: Office
Design:








Update:








I.S. 15/11/17 
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Krystal Grand Insurgentes
Floors: 24
Height: 100m
Use: Hotel
Design:








Update:








I.S. 15/11/17 
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Icon San Angel
Floors: 34
Height: 120mts
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








Periferico Sur 16/11/17
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Artz Pedregal
Floors: 35FL 3x 14FL
Height: +150m 3x 74m
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








Periferico Sur 16/11/17
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Be Grand Alto Pedregal
Floors: 35
Height: 130m
Use: Residential
Design:








Update: 









Periferico Sur 16/11/17
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New 40-Story residential for the Pemex Tower area
*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

here: https://www.google.es/maps/place/Ci...4061076265ee841!8m2!3d19.4326077!4d-99.133208


right?


----------



## JorgeORandall

^^ Yes, it will be right there. Good news for the Pemex Tower, it needs a tower near but taller.


----------



## JorgeORandall

Another Supertall project for Mexico City.








*Delta Tower*
*350 mts*
*Salvador Rivas Architects*

Design for a 350-m high mixed-use tower in Mexico City Inspired on the efficiency of natural systems and based on initial research on Solutions and Technologies for Intelligent Cities.The proposal aims to address some of the main challenges of mega-cities around the world such as water shortage, traffic congestion and air pollution. 

The structure, systems and envelope take into consideration the conditions of its location and can store and generate its own resources to create a truly sustainable and self-sufficient ‘vertical’ community.​​
Year: 2017
Client: Potential
Location: Mexico City
Stage: Concept Design


----------



## JorgeORandall

*Reforma Colon Towers 
310m | 4 x 200m | PREP*
Floors: +70
Height: +310m
Use: Mixed Use
Design:










Update:


















​


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Carso Toreo
Floors: 3x 22FL
Height: +-80mts
Use: Mixed-Use
Design:








Update:








en Flickr
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Be Grand Reforma
Floors: 50
Height: +200m
Use: Mixed-Use
Design:








Update:








by: XA-DUG
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Downtown Bosque Real*

Location: Huixquilucan, Estado de México (Metro Mexico City)

Design: Gomez Vazquez Intenacional










































































Images: GVI & Inmobiliare

​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Central Park Bosque Real*












*Update November 2017*




























Images: Central Park Bosque Real

​


----------



## el palmesano

awsome!


----------



## BrickellResidence

* The Summit Santa Fe
Floors: 35
Height: +-150m
Use: Office
Design:








Update:








by: XA DUG
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Paradox
Floors: 61
Height: 203m/ 666FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








by: francerobert2001
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torres Cuarzo
REACHED COMPLETION!
Architects: Richard Meier/ Diametro arq
Floors: 40
Height: 180m/ 590FT
Use: Office
Design:








Update:

Mexico City
*


----------



## JorgeORandall

*Baseball stadium for Mexican team Los Diablos Rojos de Mexico with a pointed roof modelled on a devil's trident.*

Diablos Rojos de Mexico’s new home stadium in Mexico City under construction and scheduled to open in the city’s Magdalena Mixhuca sports complex.

*Render:*








*Update:*


Nikkodemo said:


> MEX-PVR by Nikkodemo, en Flickr
> 
> 
> MEX-PVR by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## JorgeORandall

* Be Grand Polanco III
Floors: 2x 36
Height: 2x 135m/ 442FT
Use: Residencial
Design:








Update:




*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Mitikah 
Floors: 67
Height: 267m/ 875FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Roma 48 (Insurgentes y Reforma)*

40 Floors
Design: Grupo Arquitectura


































































This project is the result of a large real estate transaction that happened last year, when Arcos Dorados sold several 
McDonald's restaurants in key locations through the city.

As part of the deal, once completed, each building must include a McDonald's on the ground floor  


Images: Grupo Arquitectura
​


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*Insurgentes Sur 1122*


Location: Insurgentes Sur 1122, Tlacoquemecatl del Valle (Frente al Parque Hundido)

Floors: 25

Mixed Use: Offices + Commercial

Developer: Moises Farca

Design: Estudio Lemus













Image: Estudio Lemus Arquitectos
​


----------



## BrickellResidence

* 
New Mexico City International Airport
Floors: 4
Height: 80m
Use: International Airport
Design:








Update:

















by: Regiomanio
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Distrito Polanco
Floors: 13
Height: +55 mts
Use: comercial/offices
Firm: Republica Arquitectos, Edmonds International, Simmetric
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Zentral Insurgentes
Floors: 18
Height: +-80mts
Use: Comercial/ Offices
Firm: Republica Arquitectos, Colonnier y asociados
Design: 










*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








BY: Alejandro190
*


----------



## JorgeORandall

This is so beautiful.



BrickellResidence said:


> *T300
> Floors: +50
> Height: 174m/ 570FT
> Use: Residential
> Design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> Parque La Mexicana by _angel25
> 
> *


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Mitikah 
Floors: 67
Height: 267m/ 875FT
Use: Residential
Firm: Pelli Clarke Pelli 
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## afrmx

New residential project for the affluent west side of Mexico City. It is a bit more to the north than Santa Fe, but only a couple of minutes away.

*Name: Cero5Cien
Developer: GICSA
Use: Residential
Architect: (unknown)*

















The project resides on a 56,000 sq.m. (14 acres) where 65% of it will be kept as artificial lake and gardens. The other 35% is used to build only 114 residences. Each residence with a value of about 3.7 million USD.

Construction started on January of 2018, and by that time they had already pre-sold 38 residences, which they claim cover all construction costs for the whole project. They expect to deliver the residences by 2020.


*Lake and Gardens*
All existing trees are being transplanted on site so that they can be reused for the final landscaping. The lake occupies about 6,000 sq.m. (1.5 acres) or about 10% of the plot.






















































*Amenities*
These inclue a putter green, a bowling alley, a movie theatre, gym, soccer field, tennis courts, swimming pools, restaurant, lounges, spa, concierge service and even a market store.































































*Residences*
The pre-sale has been private, so as of now there are no public descriptions of the residences themselves or any floorplans other than the low-res master plan above.

Still based on the type of development and the price, I would expect that the residences are no smaller than 2,700 sq.ft. (250 sq.m.) and have at least 3 bedrooms each.












































Source: cero5cien.com.mx


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New Projects*

*Parallelo Insurgentes
26 Floors
Residential*










*Neuchatel District Phase II

+-13 towers
21-38 Floors*


----------



## gabrielbabb

nice


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Reforma Napoles
Floors: 40
Height: +- 175mts
Use: Office
Firm: Helfon Arquitectos
Design:









Update:








by: Francerobert2001
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*
Centro Reforma
Floors: 20
Height: +-85mts
Use: Mixed-Use
Firm: ?
Design:








Update:








by: Mecanico242
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* T300
Floors: +50
Height: 174m/ 570FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:
Parque La Mexicana, Santa Fe by Santiago Ruiz de Ch., en Flickr
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* The Summit Santa Fe
Floors: 35
Height: 160m
Use: Office
Design:








Update:

IMG_5499 by in-dErick, en Flickr
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 241m/ 790FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:
Ciudad de México by Luis Romo, en Flickr
*


----------



## gabrielbabb

Be Grand Del Valle 45 + 35 + 25 floors


----------



## gabrielbabb




----------



## gabrielbabb

Krystal Grand - Insurgentes Sur 724


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Puerta Reforma 
Floors: 73
Height: 290-315mts
Use: Mixed Use
Firm: F-r-e-e
Design:








Update:








by: Hiram90
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Mistral
Floors: 42
Height: 170m/ 557FT
Use: Residential
Design:








Update: 
IMG_20180502_143208_403 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*New Projects for the booming southern side*

*Greystar Periferico*

55 Floors
Residential
Firm: Rizoma

http://www.rzm.mx/greystar/










*Puerta Pedregal*

29 Floors, 130.5 meters

Tierra capital

**Boulevard Adolfo López Mateos 4146,
Jardines del Pedregal



























































​

http://www.rzm.mx/puerta-pedregal/

*Nova San Angel*










*Neo*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*U place Mexico City*

37 Floors
Periferico 1075 (Central-Southwest Side)


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Impera Reforma
Floors: 47
Height: 215m
Use: Office
Firm: Colonnier y Asociados
Design:








Update:
Crane has arrived!

Impera Reforma by David Arcos, en Flickr
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* 
Be Grand Reforma
Floors: 50
Height: +200m
Use: Mixed-Use
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* 
Torre University Club
Floors: 57
Height: 215mts
Use: 
Design:








Update:








By: Mecanico242
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*COMPLETED!*

*Torre Manacar
Floors: 30
Height: 144m/ 472FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








BY: Miguel Kurz
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Chapultepec Uno
Floors: 57
Height: 241m/ 790FT
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:









IMG_20190331_213214 by Yair García mtz, on Flickr
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Torre Mitikah 
Floors: 67
Height: 267m/ 875FT
Use: Residential
Firm: Pelli Clarke Pelli 
Design:








Update:








drone_copadoc
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Distrito Santa Fe Phase 1
Floors: 23
Height: +-90mts
Use: Offices
Firm: Diametro Arquitectos
Design:








Update:








By: Espamex
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* T300
Floors: +50
Height: 174m/ 570FT
Use: Residential
Firm: Teodoro Gonzalez de Leon Arquitectos
Design:








Update:

omarscde
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* The Summit Santa Fe
Floors: 35
Height: 160m
Use: Office
Design:








Update:

Santa Fe, CDMX by in-dErick, en Flickr
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Iqono Interlomas
Floors: 48/44
Height: 184mts/ 176mts
Use: Residential
Firm: Landa Arquitectos
Design:







*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Bilu
Floors: 40x2
Height: +-150mts
Use: Residential
Firm: Arquetonic
Design:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* El Aleph
Floors: 30
Height: 140m
Use: Mixed Use
Design: 








Update:








by: Richyboy
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* 
Torre Miyana 
Floors: 46
Height: 176m/ 577FT
Use: Residential
Firm: Legorreta + Legorreta 
Design:








Update:








by: Chapsrulez
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* booming area, Anahuac District*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Espacio Condesa
Floors: 36/ 34
Height: 157m/ 515FT ,145m/ 475FT
Use: Mixed Use
Firm: SOM
Design:








Update:
EspacioCondesa2019
*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Floors: 2x 36
Height: +130mts
Use: Residential
Firm: Arditti Arquitectos
Design:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Be Grand Reforma
Floors: 50
Height: 207mts
Use: Mixed-Use
Firm: Unknown
Design:








Update:









*


----------



## BrickellResidence

* Icon San Angel
Floors: 34
Height: 120mts
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








Miguel kurz
*


----------



## Curz

That's amazing!


----------



## 009

Why is this Brickell dude banned?

He was an amazing contributor


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^
^^
Thank you! 

jeje Im back! sorry got caught in the terrible social/political division occurring in the Mexican forum.


----------



## sergio3485




----------



## el palmesano

^^

awesome!


----------



## pascucci20

Park Hyatt Mexico city will soon start construction


SoHype! said:


> Actualización por SOMA GRP
> 
> *Park Hyatt Mexico City*
> 
> Mexico City. Under Construction.
> 
> Located on Paseo de la Reforma avenue in the Polanco neighborhood, the Park Hyatt mixed-use development adds new accommodation, housing and offices to the existing Hyatt Regency Hotel in this important area undergoing constant economic and tourism growth. The development’s close understanding of the site, of the different styles and periods of the urban surroundings, its multi-cultural character and its evolution mean that Park Hyatt emerges as a timeless architectural proposal that also recalls buildings constructed in Mexico in the 1970s.
> 
> Program Mixed-Use
> Year 2022
> 
> Designed by
> Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos
> GLA 24,711 m2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a site of 11,000m2, the complete development is divided into two towers, one comprising the hotel together with hotel-branded residential properties, and the other wholly assigned to office use. Both volumes reach a height of 135 meters, offering striking panoramic views over the Bosque de Chapultepec park.
> 
> The *hotel* tower is inserted on the corner formed by Andrés Bello and Arquímedes streets. The volume opens up at street level with a double-height entrance framed by exterior columns, creating a roofed motor lobby. The program divides into amenities and complementary uses on the lower floors and the hotel rooms on floors 6 to 18, which range from standard to presidential suites. Subsequently, floors 19 to 30 house the hotel-branded residences, with their superb views towards the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tower’s façade reflects this segmented program, with the window openings and the enclosed terraces serving as modulation for the metal envelope. Functionally, the vertical circulations are placed at the center of the building in order to distribute the guests internally. On the north side of the complex stands the *office tower*, presenting the appearance of a “twin tower.” Inside, the vertical circulations are clustered on the southern edge, to free up the views from the interior towards the Polanco neighborhood and create open-plan, flexible spaces for the internal layout.
> 
> The building envelope is designed in a completely enclosed manner with a metal structure.The design and materials selected for the façades of both towers help to consolidate their presence and establish them as a new landmark in the zone. The complete project seeks to have a positive impact on its surroundings in environmental terms, meaning that it will hold LEED Gold certification for its efficient energy use, minimal emissions and optimization of resources.


----------



## pascucci20

Antara phase 2 211 mts update










Exacavations have started on the site



mecanico242 said:


> La excavacion es inmensa


----------



## pascucci20

The University Tower - 53 floors - 203 meters










Update



mecanico242 said:


> Esta la tomé hace rato. Ya se aprecian detalles de fachada o estoy confundiéndome?


----------



## pascucci20

Be Grand Reforma - 207 mts










Update



mecanico242 said:


> De hace rato, yo le calculo unos 160 m hasta el momento.


----------



## pascucci20

Mitikah - 267 mts










UPDATE


Amotorres said:


> De su pagina de Instagram y de la red. Creditos a sus autores.


----------



## pascucci20

Torre Havre - 17 floors
The tower conserved the old art deco facade of the uilding that used to be in the site














VLK1904 said:


> En Insurgente y calle Genova estan construyendo este edificio


----------



## pascucci20

Neuchatel Polanco










Update



Physchy said:


> Bueno, ya investigué, al parecer si es un mini Arco Bicentenario. Al parecer será una escultura "digital", seguramente va a haber un holograma dentro del anillo.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CYZUGoCO7Jj/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CXPkvQ5Mt7Z/


----------



## pascucci20

Agwa bosques









update



Amotorres said:


> Actualizacion cortesia de MXLAPSE.


----------



## pascucci20

Mitikah 267 mts 68 floors










Update by daysi_jarquin


----------



## pascucci20

University tower 203 mts 58 floors










Update by mecanico242


----------



## pascucci20

Park Hyatt Mexico city 









Update by dido13


----------



## el palmesano

would be considered the AIFA part of Mexico City??

because no one has posted anything about it and it has been inaugurated...


----------



## pascucci20

el palmesano said:


> would be considered the AIFA part of Mexico City??
> 
> because no one has posted anything about it and it has been inaugurated...


Yes but almost everyone in the Mexican forum hates that project, sadly the lack of proper planning makes the project insufficient and it will not meet Mexico city needs.

Anyway here is the Mexico citys new Felipe Angeles International Airport or AIFA


----------



## el palmesano

^^

Ah ok, nice, so I share this video I saw:














I undertand most people are angry, because the other one was closer, but I see that in a long term is a good infrastructure, and with capacity to gorw. The other one was awsome, but building it was a sentence of deth forever of the natural environment of the region :/

I don't understand why they are so angry with the distance:


The AIFA is 36 km away from the Zocalo









But most of the London Airports are at 40-50 km of distance...










JFK in New York is 20 km away from manhatan










The one from Beijing is 25 km away










and the new one one (equivalent to the AIFA) is 43 km away










In Shangai, the main airport is 32 km from the city centre










and the new one in Istambul is 35 km away...










so, is not so stange the distance, and if they are building new infraestructures, it will work as those others airports..

-------

searching videos I found this one of the first phase






I hope it goes ok and they can build the rest:






but I understand they can be angry for other reassons, like what is said in this video:









Arquitecto del AIFA opina; No respetaron los planos, ni usaron los materiales que recomendé.


El arquitecto Francisco González Pulido, diseñador del AIFA, opina sobre la obra. Santa Lucia me ha dejado un sabor amargo.




www.youtube.com


----------



## pascucci20

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> Ah ok, nice, so I share this video I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I undertand most people are angry, because the other one was closer, but I see that in a long term is a good infrastructure, and with capacity to gorw. The other one was awsome, but building it was a sentence of deth forever of the natural environment of the region :/
> 
> I don't understand why they are so angry with the distance:
> 
> 
> The AIFA is 36 km away from the Zocalo
> View attachment 3014901
> 
> 
> But most of the London Airports are at 40-50 km of distance...
> 
> View attachment 3014940
> 
> 
> JFK in New York is 20 km away from manhatan
> 
> View attachment 3014910
> 
> 
> The one from Beijing is 25 km away
> 
> View attachment 3014916
> 
> 
> and the new one one (equivalent to the AIFA) is 43 km away
> 
> View attachment 3014921
> 
> 
> In Shangai, the main airport is 32 km from the city centre
> 
> View attachment 3014924
> 
> 
> and the new one in Istambul is 35 km away...
> 
> View attachment 3014933
> 
> 
> so, is not so stange the distance, and if they are building new infraestructures, it will work as those others airports..
> 
> -------
> 
> searching videos I found this one of the first phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it goes ok and they can build the rest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I understand they can be angry for other reassons, like what is said in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arquitecto del AIFA opina; No respetaron los planos, ni usaron los materiales que recomendé.
> 
> 
> El arquitecto Francisco González Pulido, diseñador del AIFA, opina sobre la obra. Santa Lucia me ha dejado un sabor amargo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


The main purpose of the Texcoco airport was to build an aerial hub that would serve all the valley of Mexico, it would have 6 runways and a maximum capacity of 130 million passengers in the final phase and 60 million in the first phase, this would allow to close the current mexico city international airport and concentrate alll operations in just one point, the Santa lucia airport was planned to function alongside the current airport so it was planned with less capacity, the proximity and orientation of the 2 airports makes the operations rather difficult so the government had to redesign all the aerial routes in the valley of mexico, many experts say that even with all these eforts santa lucia will never operate at its maximum capaity because of the proximity and orientation problems, i live in the texcoco area and i also worked in the construction of the santa lucia airport, so i know both porjects and even with the enviromental issues, Texcoco was a much better planned project than santa lucia, santa lucia is already built so my guess is the government will have to close the current airport and expand santa lucia in the next years


----------



## el palmesano

^^

well, but in the interview to the architect he expains santa lucia could have 160 millions...

I understand that the texcoco one was near to the city center, but is hard to me to understand that the other one can't work as an airport for the valley of Mexico, because lot of cities as I show, work with airports at the same distance or further...

I hope at least that the natural restoration of the enviorament of texoco is done right and soon also


----------



## pascucci20

Aeromexico tower 201 mts










Update by rafark










Be grand reforma 200 mts










Update by IBeMo


----------



## pascucci20

Neuchatel Polanco (it looked a lot better in the render)










Update by *@morcillo_0*


----------



## pascucci20

Antara Phase 2 211 mts










Update by *@Vicaste*


----------



## pascucci20

Espacio Condesa 157 mts - 36 floors









Update by javalvo


----------



## pascucci20

Be grand Reforma 200 mts










Update by Alex Puebla


----------



## Dale

Amazing projects in Mexico City!

Is Reforma Colon actually u/c ?


----------



## pascucci20

Dale said:


> Amazing projects in Mexico City!
> 
> Is Reforma Colon actually u/c ?


The project its not under construction but is scheduled to start construction this year.


----------



## rafark

el palmesano said:


> I don't understand why they are so angry with the distance:


It’s not so much about the distance. We were getting this:



















































And it was already under construction


















Then the new socialist president decided to cancel it and build this crap instead:



































It’s cost the taxpayers dozens of billions of dollars (I believe around 13 billion).

The project that was cancelled had been planned since the 90s. It was a world class airport designed by Foster + partners. But now we have a new subpar airport that doesn’t work (we still need a bigger, better airport) and we’re down $13 billion. Of course people are upset.


----------



## Dale

rafark said:


> It’s not so much about the distance. We were getting this:
> View attachment 3109595
> 
> View attachment 3109651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109648
> 
> View attachment 3109652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109590
> 
> 
> And it was already under construction
> 
> View attachment 3109612
> 
> View attachment 3109613
> 
> 
> Then the new socialist president decided to cancel it and build this crap instead:
> 
> View attachment 3109616
> 
> View attachment 3109664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109620
> 
> View attachment 3109662
> 
> 
> It’s cost the taxpayers dozens of billions of dollars (I believe around 13 billion).
> 
> The project that was cancelled had been planned since the 90s. It was a world class airport designed by Foster + partners. But now we have a new subpar airport that doesn’t work (we still need a bigger, better airport) and we’re down $13 billion. Of course people are upset.





rafark said:


> It’s not so much about the distance. We were getting this:
> View attachment 3109595
> 
> View attachment 3109651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109648
> 
> View attachment 3109652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109590
> 
> 
> And it was already under construction
> 
> View attachment 3109612
> 
> View attachment 3109613
> 
> 
> Then the new socialist president decided to cancel it and build this crap instead:
> 
> View attachment 3109616
> 
> View attachment 3109664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109620
> 
> View attachment 3109662
> 
> 
> It’s cost the taxpayers dozens of billions of dollars (I believe around 13 billion).
> 
> The project that was cancelled had been planned since the 90s. It was a world class airport designed by Foster + partners. But now we have a new subpar airport that doesn’t work (we still need a bigger, better airport) and we’re down $13 billion. Of course people are upset.


Can’t be too many people who were upset. Didn’t he defeat the recall vote by like 92% ?


----------



## el palmesano

rafark said:


> It’s not so much about the distance. We were getting this:
> View attachment 3109595
> 
> View attachment 3109651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109648
> 
> View attachment 3109652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109590
> 
> 
> And it was already under construction
> 
> View attachment 3109612
> 
> View attachment 3109613
> 
> 
> Then the new socialist president decided to cancel it and build this crap instead:
> 
> View attachment 3109616
> 
> View attachment 3109664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109620
> 
> View attachment 3109662
> 
> 
> It’s cost the taxpayers dozens of billions of dollars (I believe around 13 billion).
> 
> The project that was cancelled had been planned since the 90s. It was a world class airport designed by Foster + partners. But now we have a new subpar airport that doesn’t work (we still need a bigger, better airport) and we’re down $13 billion. Of course people are upset.


is not a crap... it had a good project, that has been build worst that the the original one, and, that is not working because they didn't close the other one, but if you didn't had the texcoco project, you wouldn't bee saying it is a crap. Of course it is not as specatuclar as the other one, but afirm that the other is a crap, because is not build with spectacular standars, is showing a very low knowladge of architecture... because, yes, is not as good as the other one, but saying is a crap is only based on your hate to your president...

The other project was amazing, but the price to pay was destroy a natural environment. May be, I would prefer to see the other one build, because the natural environment is alredy destroy, but I hope is true they will recover it... because, may be you are worried abut the architecture of the airport, but you should be worried about the whole city, that is sinking... saving this lake probably is saving the city.










Así era el lago de Texcoco







www.youtube.com





I think that the project of saving that lake is as in important as the texcoco airport, and beeing in 2022, even thinking that the project of foster was amazing and been me a lover of architecture, I think it is a much better peject, a natual one, but more important.

And I think that is sad that in the santa lucia airport they didn't include create als a lake, because those lands also were part of the lake



































>












-------






https://oa.upm.es/64709/1/TFG_Jun20_Colas_Rodriguez_Andrea.pdf


----------



## pascucci20

I think this project was not posted here

Designo Towers by Pininfarina in Bosque Real, Bosque real makes part of the Mexico city metropolitan area


----------



## pascucci20

University Tower 203 mts 58 floors










Update by ominorg










Bucareli 35










Update by mecanico242


----------



## pascucci20

Mitikah 267 mts 67 floors










Update from edificios de México on youtube


----------



## pascucci20

Core 31










Update: The tower is officialy completed


----------



## pascucci20

Update of the status of the Reforma Colon project

Reforma Colon 316 mts










Fibra Soma The real estate investment trust that is going to build the project published its quarterly report


----------



## Dale

Re: Reforma Colon, does it appear that financing is close to being secured ?


----------



## pascucci20

Dale said:


> Re: Reforma Colon, does it appear that financing is close to being secured ?


No idea but i hope so 😂

some small projects in the city

Dondé building










Update by javalvo










Torre porrua










Update by AlonsoST










Bucareli 35










Ubdate by AlonsoST


----------



## pascucci20

The university tower 58 floors 203 mts










Update by Gratteciel


----------



## Oskar.Mx

-----


*THE EYE OF MEXICO - NEUCHÂTEL CUADRANTE POLANCO*

Situated in the Nuevo Polanco area in Mexico City, the Neuchâtel Cuadrante Polanco is a real estate complex that will become home to _The Eye of Mexico_, an artificial intelligence (AI) art installation by MASSIVart and creative studio *Ouchhh*.

Set to be unveiled today the central plaza, the artwork is designed to display audio-visual data about how people in Mexico City move, drawing connections between art, science, technology, and urban mobility.

























































-​


----------



## pascucci20

New project for Santa Fe district




























The site where this project is going to be build can be seen on the right side of this picture


----------



## el palmesano

sad... it will project to much shadow to the park


----------



## pascucci20

Arbia










Update by Youtube: Edificios de Mexico










Up Santa Fe










Update by Youtube: Edificios de Mexico










The parallel Residences










Update by Youtube: Edificios de Mexico










Via Interlomas










Update by Youtube: Edificios de Mexico










Agwa Bosques










Update by Youtube: Edificios de Mexico


----------



## pascucci20

Manigua Residencial










Update by Youtube: Edificios de Mexico 










Agatha del Valle










Update by Youtube: Edificios de Mexico










NUA Interlomas










Update by Youtube: Edificios de Mexico


----------



## pascucci20

Via Interlomas










Update


----------



## pascucci20

The new tallest of the city

Mitikah 267 mts 67 floors










Update by *andres_molina*










Miyana Phase IV










Didnt find recent pics, heres an update from february


----------



## pascucci20

Be Grand reforma 207 mts










Update by *Physchy








*


----------



## pascucci20

Park Hyatt Mexico City










Update


----------



## pascucci20

Some small projects recently announced in the city

Shigol










New Luxury Project in Masaryk Avenue by Mira



















Desarrollo Moliere by Cittark


----------



## pascucci20

More small Projects in the city

Totem Escandon








++

Cupea










Michoacan 8


----------



## pascucci20

New renders for the Hilton that is going to be built in the Mitikah complex

Credits to *Oskar.Mx*


----------



## pascucci20

Be Grand Refroma 207 mts










Update by *Amotorres*


----------



## Oskar.Mx

*TORRE POLYFORUM

48 Floors / 197.8 meters (649 ft)*

The project will be built around the Polyforum Siqueiros, a multi-purpose cultural center decorated with one of the most important works of mexican muralis David Alfaro Siqueiros: _*La Marcha de la Humanidad*_ the largest mural work in the world.


*The new tower will be mixed-use and it will house a 200 key hotel, 65 private residences, offices and 4 floors of retail.*







































*Besides de creation of a new public plaza, the complex will add 2 new museums.*

































The Tower will have retail in the first four levels, offices from levels 5 to 34, and hotel and branded residences in levels 35 through 48.


*The Hotel & branded residences will be signed by Hilton Hotels luxury brand CONRAD.


- TORRE POLYFORUM -*









​


----------



## pascucci20

New project for Bosque Real

Gania Bosque Real 3 x 30 floors










Reforma 322 144 mts 40 floors


----------



## qnayeon

Oskar.Mx said:


> -
> 
> 
> *TORRE REVOLUCIÓN*
> 
> Floors: 23
> 
> Height: 103 meters (338 ft.)
> 
> Mixed Use: Residential / Hotel / Retail
> 
> Area: 823 sq. m (8858.7 sq. ft.)
> 
> Construcción: 22,452 sq. m (241671.32 sq. ft)
> 
> 
> Torre Revolución is a slender 23-storey mixed-use tower with hotel and residential floors as well as a significant public component.
> 
> Located in the Plaza de la Revolución in central Mexico City, the tower directly faces the iconic Monumento a la Revolución, and continues the trend for taller structures in this central business district.
> 
> Torre Revolución pays homage to its historic neighbour in both materials and volume. The external walls of the tower are clad in the same Cantera Mexicana stone as the Monumento a la Revolución, and the copper panels of the monument's dome are mirrored in the privacy screens that cover the principal façade of the tower. The gentle curved transition between the public spaces at grade and the hotel component above are reminiscent of the composite steel and stone arches that support the monument.
> 
> 
> The building is highly sustainable both environmentally and socially, with passive environmental measures embedded into the design and a strong urban social character. The proposal includes 2 floors of community space at the tower's base, as well as an impressive public viewing gallery and restaurant at the top to provide a new vantage point from which to view the monument and wider city panorama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TORRE REVOLUCIÓN -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------​


The design is very weak for such location...


----------



## Oskar.Mx

---

*CENTRAL HARINERA *

New residential complex built on the grounds of an old flour mill.


The flour mill has already been demolished..






















*CENTRAL HARINERA*

Architects: Donis Studio

Description: 5 Residential Buildings / 22 Floors each

46,500 sq. mts.

Location: Calzada de Guadalupe 245, Siete de Noviembre, Gustavo A. Madero

























































Images: Donis Studio.

-​


----------



## pascucci20

Uplace










Update










New project

Novo Habita San Pedro de los Pinos


----------



## pascucci20

Icon Beyond 184 mts










Update by Edificios de México










Espacio Condesa 157 mts










Update by Edificios de Mexico


----------



## pascucci20

A new section of La Mexicana Park was opened
Photos by *arr1789

























*


----------



## pascucci20

Bucareli 35










Update










And a new project: Blum 2


----------



## pascucci20

The University Tower 204 mts 54 floors










Update


----------



## pascucci20

Antara Phase 2










Update by *Oskar.Mx*










Scotiabank Building Renovation










Update by *CamionAmarillo*


----------



## pascucci20

Nua Interlomas 2 x 160 mts










Update by Edificios de Mexico


----------



## Oskar.Mx

-

*Construction on BE GRAND REFORMA reached its 50th floor this week*




























Photos: Anáhuac Organización Constructora.​


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Why It's So Hard to Build a Skyscraper Here?





*


----------



## pascucci20

University Tower 58 floors 203 mts










Update


----------



## pascucci20

Be Grand Reforma 207 mts 50 floors










Update by *mergedbear*


----------



## pascucci20

Some pics from the new parque Tepeyac Mall by *gabrielbabb*


----------



## pascucci20

Some projects in the Bosque Real area

Incanto Residential 










Nativ 










Blue Two










Boehm


----------



## pascucci20

Also some news about Reforma Colon, the developer Fibra Soma published its quarterly report in which they state that they are seeking to start construction in the first semester of 2023, the main tower will be the first supertall of the city with 316 mts


----------



## pascucci20

Espacio Condesa 36 floors 150 mts










Update by Edificios de México


----------



## pascucci20

Gran ciudad Neuchatel










Update


----------



## Dale

pascucci20 said:


> Also some news about Reforma Colon, the developer Fibra Soma published its quarterly report in which they state that they are seeking to start construction in the first semester of 2023, the main tower will be the first supertall of the city with 316 mts


Sounds like the people on the local forum are skeptical about this ?


----------



## pascucci20

Dale said:


> Sounds like the people on the local forum are skeptical about this ?


The thing is that this project was announced a decade ago and we have only seen demolition works nothing more so its normal to be skeptical about it, but SOMA is a serious developer, right now they are building the Park Hyatt Mexico City and the Phase 2 of antara that will have a 210 mts tower, this project needs a massive financing and anything can happen but at least SOMA its still planning to go ahead with the project


----------



## pascucci20

Park Hyatt Mexico City










Update by *ArqVegeta*


----------



## pascucci20

The last Tower of the Miyana Complex










Update


----------

